# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  الأحكام الإجرائية للمحاكمة في الجرائم الإرهابية

## عاصم

*الأحكام الإجرائية للمحاكمة في الجرائم الإرهابية
دراسة مقارنة
* 
المقدمة
تشكل ظاهرة الإرهاب تهديداً خطيراً لأمن الأفراد والمجتمعات واستقرار الدول ونظراً لخطورة هذه الظاهرة) ( ولأن مرتكبوها لا يعيرون أي اهتمام لحجم الأرواح البريئة التي تزهق كون هذه الظاهرة تعمل على تدمير المرافق والمؤسسات العامة والممتلكات وتؤدي الى فقدان الأمن والطمأنينة ، وقد برزت مثل هذه الظاهرة في كثير من البلدان العربية ،ولاأدل عن ذلك ما يحصل في العراق من قبل الجماعات الإرهابية (داعش) والذي جعل الأفراد يشعرون بفقدان الأمن والاستقرار وذلك نتيجة لاستخدام هذه الجماعات وسائل وحشية من شأنها أحداث الذعر وبث الرعب بين أفراد المجتمع ومن هذه الوسائل الوحشية التي استخدمتها هذه الجماعات تفجير المراقد المقدسة (مثل مرقد النبي يونس ، النبي جرجيس ، النبي شيت ،.....الخ) وكذلك تفجير البيوت وذبح الأبرياء (من المدنيين ورجال الأمن) وانتهاك حرمات الناس كقيامهم باغتصاب النساء وخطف الأبرياء وتهجير الناس من كافة طوائف الشعب العراقي.كما ويتفاقم خطر هذه الجماعات الإرهابية في المجتمع لكون ضحاياه من الأبرياء وذلك لتواجدهم بشكل دائم  او العرضي في أماكن تعد أهدافاً للعمليات الإرهابية كون هذه الأماكن مضطربا أمنياً.
والواقع أن من سلم من يد الإرهابين اليوم قد لا يسلم منهُ غداً وأذ لم ينال منه فأنه سوف ينال من أحبائه أو ذوي قرباه وكان هذا الواقع ضحية للإرهاب وهي ضريبة  تفرضها واقع الحياة، على الذين يقع على عاتقهم  مسؤولية التخلص منها أو الحد من عنفها) (.
ولعل ظاهرة الإرهاب تعد مشكلة رئيسية للعالم العربي في الوقت الراهن والمستقبل المنظور خصوصا في علاقتها مع أمريكا ودول الاتحاد الأوروبي(التعاون الدولي والعلاقات الاقتصادية وبيع النفط الخ ....) ، وللحد من هذه الظاهرة  فإنه يتعين الوقوف على السياسة الجنائية في القوانين العربية والأجنبية وذلك من خلال ما يمكن اتخاذه من إجراءات التى من شأنها مواجهة تلك الجرائم الإرهابية سواء كان ذلك من الجانب الاجرائي أو الموضوعي كون إن هذه الإجراءات ليست قوالب صماء وإنما تتلون بحسب ظروف الجريمة ومن ثم فهي تتسم بالمرونة.

ثانياً:- أهمية البحث:-
     ضرورة الفصل بين الإرهاب وبقيت الجرائم (الجريمة المنظمة وجرائم السياسية الخ ...) وما يختلط بها من الجرائم التي قد تبدو أنها تتشابه معهُ ولكن مع البحث يظهر لنا أنها تختلف عنها تماماً عن الجريمة المنظمة والجريمة السياسية كما يفترض التمييز أيضاً بين الإرهاب والمقاومة الشعبية وحركات التحرير الوطني بغيه الوصول الى هدفها وهو تقرير مصيرها( ).
وتكمن أهمية دراسة الإجراءات الجنائية في أن هذه الإجراءات تتكفل بنقل النصوص الجنائية من حال السكون إلى حالة الحركة ذلك إن هذه النصوص تعمل على حماية الحقوق والحريات حيث أن هذه الإجراءات الجنائية لا تقل أهمية عن النصوص أو المواد الإجرائية لأن هذه الإجراءات تضع النصوص موضع التطبيق في مواجهة جرائم الإرهاب،كما لوحظ على موقف التشريعات إن البعض منها تكتفي بالإجراءات الجنائية العادية بينما تعمل البعض الآخر على أتباع إجراءات جنائية خاصة من أجل الوصول إلى العدالة الجنائية.
	ومن ناحية اخرى يلزم التركيز على التعاون الدولي في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب ، ولا شك أن الإرهاب قد تطور بعوامل شتى أقتصادية وسياسية وأجتماعية ولم يقتصر الإرهاب  في تطور وسائله بل ضمه صوره أيضاً حيث ان العولمه ساهمت في حدوث هذا التطور الذي نشهده اليوم.
	لذلك فأن سبل مكافحتها يتطلب تطوير البنية التشريعية والقضائية في مختلف الدول ومن جهه اخرى تطويرها على صعيد التعاون الدولي في جانبيها الإقليمي والعالمي ، وفي كل الاحوال يتطلب قناعة الكافة بخطورة هذا الفعل الإجرامي الخطير وحشد كافة جهودها العسكرية والاقتصادية المتاح له لمواجهة الإرهاب( ).

ثالثاً:- مشكلة البحث:-
أن أي باحث قانوني لظاهرة الإرهاب سوف يواجه عدة مشاكل وهي:-
       صعوبة وضع مفهوم للارهاب وكذلك تحديد طبيعته القانونية وذلك لان ظاهرة الإرهاب تعبر عن مفاهيم سياسية وأجتماعية وقانونية وأيدلوجية متضاربة ،لان كل دولة  قامت بتعريف الإرهاب حسب مصالحها الخاصة فتضع مفهوم الإرهاب بحيث يجرم ما ترى فيه تهديداً لمصالحها التي تراها جديره بالحماية . وقد يكون هذا المفهوم في دوله اخرى لا يعد أرهاباً . وعليه فان نصوص التجريم لظاهرة الإرهاب مختلفة من دولة الى أخرى ،وايضا أختلاف آراء الفقهاء وشرح القانون لظاهرة الإرهاب.
      ولجوء بعض من الدول الى أتخاذ إجراءات إستثنائية لمواجهة الإرهاب بغية حماية أمنها فهذه الإجراءات قد تمس حق المتهم في اللجوء إلى قاضيه الطبيعي وحقه في محاكمة عادلة وتتوفر فيها الضمانات الكافية له أثناء مرحلة الإستدلال والتحقيق الأبتدائي ومرحلة المحاكمة وتنفيذ العقوبة.
      وعليه سوف نحاول في في هذا البحث إيجاد التوازن المطلوب بين حق الدولة في العقاب وحق المتهم في ضمان حقوقه الإنسانية والحصول على محاكمة عادلة.
        وأما على الصعيد الدولي فأنه لاتزال العلاقات الدولية تتسم بنوع من الاضطراب والأختلال في معايير العدالة. لذلك يلزم البحث عن هذه المشكلة لايجاد التوازن في المعالجة القانونية الدولية حتى لا تستغل عملية مكافحة الإرهاب كذريعة من قبل بعض الدول الكبرى أنها تكافح الإرهاب ، والبعض الاخر بتهمة تشجيع الإرهاب.
         وأيضاً نحاول في هذه الدراسة إيجاد تنظيم قانوني دقيق لمواجهة الأعمال الإرهابية  من الناحية الإجرائية عن طريق صياغة أسلوب عقابي يتناسب مع خطورة هذه الجرائم الإرهابية حيث أن المشرع العراقي قد تسرع في إصدار قانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم(13) لسنة 2005 فجاء هذا القانون في المواد من (1-6) بصياغة ركيكة لم يراعي فيه مبدأ التدرج في العقاب كما إن هذا القانون قد صدر خلال الاحتلال الأمريكي .وكان أجدر بالمشرع العراقي تحديد الأحكام الإجرائية والموضوعية بشكل خاص وعدم الإحالة إلى قانون أخر لكون هذه الجرائم تصنف ضمن الجرائم الخاصة ، ونحن نبني آراءنا ومقترحاتنا وتصوراتنا في هذا البحث من حيث الإجراءات الجنائية لمكافحة الإرهاب.

رابعاً:- منهجية البحث:-
سوف نعتمد في بحثنا هذا على ثلاث مناهج هي:-
1-	المنهج التاريخي: سنتناول من خلاله الجذور التاريخية الإرهاب ومحاولة التعرف على التطور التاريخي الذي جرى على العمليات الإرهابية من حيث الكم والكيفية والاساليب المبتكرة في عملياتها .
2-	المنهج التحليلي: والذي بموجبه قمنا بتحليل أراء الفقهاء ومناقشتها وكذلك تحليل النصوص التشريعية للقوانين.
3-	المنهج المقارن: والذي من خلاله قمنا بإجراء المقارنة بين كل من القوانين (العراقي ، المصري ، الفرنسي). ويعد ذلك ذا أهمية كبيرة نظراً لاختلاف الوسائل التشريعية في التشريعات المقارنه إذا اعتمد بعضها على قوانيين الطوارئ ، ولجأت البعض الأخر إلى إصدار تشريع مستقل لمكافحة الإرهاب في حين اتجهت بعض الدول إلى تضامن تشريعاتها العادية خاصة لزيادة فاعلية القانون في مواجهة الجرائم الإرهابية.
وهدفنا من هذا البحث هو التوصل الى ايجاد صياغة قانونية لمكافحة الإرهاب من الناحية الإجرائية في العراق يراعي الشرعية وحقوق الإنسان والردع العام والخاص ويكفل الأمن العام والإستقرار السياسي والاجتماعي والإقتصادية الوطني.

خامساً:- خطة البحث:-
سنحاول عرض جميع الأفكار بموضوع هذا البحث بطريقة متناسقة ومتوازنة قدر الإمكان، تكون كفيلة بتغطية جميع جوانبها ، وعليه ستكون الخطة العامة للبحث على النحو الآتي:-
الفصل الأول: ماهية الإرهاب.
الفصل الثاني: القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة بالجرائم الإرهابية)مرحلة قبل المحاكمة).
الفصل الثالث: القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة بالمتهمين في الجرائم الإرهابية (مرحلة المحاكمة).
 الفصل الرابع:ضمانات المحاكمة  والقواعد الإجرائية المستمدة من الاتفاقيات الدولية.






الفصل الأول
ماهية الإرهاب 


الفصل الأول
ماهية الإرهاب 
      لم يشهد العالم الأنتشار الواسع لظاهرة الإرهاب إلا حديثاً إلا أن لهذه الظاهرة له جذور قديمة وعليه سوف نقوم بتقسيم هذا الفصل إلى مبحثين نتناول في المبحث الأول التطور التاريخي للإرهاب وفي المبحث الثاني ماهية الإرهاب وكالآتي :-
المبحث الأول: التطور التاريخي للإرهاب.
المبحث الثاني: مفهوم الإرهاب.

المبحث الأول
التطور التاريخي للإرهاب
	قد يتصور البعض أن الإرهاب حديث النشأة . لم يظهر إلا في العقود الأخيرة من الماضي ، إلا  أن الإرهاب له  جذوراً قديمة الأزل ، فقد عرف المجتمع ظاهرة الإرهاب منذ أمد بعيد ، وتطورت هذه الظاهرة مع تطور المجتمع ومع العلاقات الاجتماعية المختلفة إلا أنه لم يكن له نفس الخطورة التي يتمتع بها اليوم( ).
	وقد عرف الإرهاب منذ فجر التاريخ في مصر حينما كانت إمبراطورية شاسعة الأرجاء ،كما أن الإرهاب ،انعكس بعد زوالها على الحضارات المسيحية والفرق والأحزاب الإسلامية التي ظهرت عبر فترات التاريخ( ).
	فقد سجل في القرون الوسطى أشد وأبشع صنوف البطش والعنف متمثلة في التفتيش والتي تم إنشاؤها للغرض الانتقام من كل من لا يدين بالولاء للكنيسة البابوية( ).
	وأيضاً كان للإرهاب دور في العصور الحديثة حيث ظهر وانتشر ليس فقط من عامة الشعب وهو ما يطلق عليه اسم "إرهاب الضعفاء" وأنما ظهر عند الحكام وهو ما يطلق عليه اسم "إرهاب الأقوياء"( ).
	وعليه سوف نقوم بتقسيم هذا المبحث إلى ثلاث مطالب نتناول المطلب الأول الإرهاب في العصور القديمة ،والمطلب الثاني الإرهاب في العصور الوسطى ، والمطلب الثالث الإرهاب في العصر الحديث وكالأتي.
المطلب الأول: الإرهاب في العصور القديمة.
المطلب الثاني الإرهاب في العصور الوسطى.
المطلب الثالث الإرهاب في العصر الحديث.

المطلب الأول
الإرهاب في العصور القديمة
	الحديث عن الإرهاب في العصور القديمة يدفعنا النظر إلى الإرهاب في العصر الفرعوني وبلاد الرافدين ثم الإرهاب في العصر الروماني.
الفرع الأول
العصر الفرعوني
	توجد إرهاصات متفرقة تشير إلى فكرة الإرهاب في مصر الفرعونية حيث واجهت مصر  نوعاً من الإرهاب  قد يختلف في خصائصه ووسائله وأحداثه عن الإرهاب في وقتناٌ الحاضر ،ومع ذلك فقد تكون أسباب الإرهاب ودوافعه واحدة فهي أما نتيجة دوافع سياسية تهدف إلى السيطرة على الحكم أو سببها اتجاهات دينية أو أيدلوجية تحاول الوصول لتحقيق أغراضها مهما كانت نوع هذه الوسائل( ).
ومن الأمثلة على ذلك.
1-	مصر الفرعونية : قيام الملك باغتيال أخيه الملك أوزوريس ليحل محله في حكم مصر( ).
2-	بغي فرعون على قومه ليفرض على الناس سلطانه وجبروته وجبرهم على تأليهه متعدياً على كل الأصول التي كانت سائد قبله من عبادة الإله الواحد والاحتكام للنظم والشرائع التي استقرت من قبل الأنبياء والرسل السابقين وهذا نموذج لإرهاب الحاكم على المحكومين( ).
	وأيضاً عد البعض أن هجمات قبائل الهكسوس على مصر من قبيل الأعمال الإرهابية وذلك لما اتسمت به هذه الهجمات من العنف الشديد( ).
	وقد عرف الفراعنة أيضاً جريمة الإرهاب منذ عام (1198 ق .م)  وأطلقوا عليها اسم (جريمة المرهبين) حيث كان هناك محاولة لاغتيال فرعون مصر (رمسيس الثالث) في واقعة شهير عرفت بمؤامرة (الحريم الكبرى) ، وتتلخص وقائع هذه القضية بأن الطقوس التي كانت متبعة في تورث العرش هي أيلولة ذلك العرش للابن الشرعي الأكبر للفرعون عند وفاته، وقد عملت زوجة المطلبون (تي) أن المطلبون قد اعتزم أن يورث عرشه لأحد أبنائه غير الشرعيين- أبنه من إحدى الوصيفات- دون ابنها الشرعي الأمير(بنتارو) فاتفقت مع بعض حراس المطلبون وبرئاسة الأمير (بنتارو) على التآمر لقتل المطلبون من أجل الظفر بالعرش لأبنها الأمير (بنتارو) إلا أن المطلبون اكتشف تلك المؤامرة وألقي القبض عليهم جميعا فأصدر أمرا بإحالتهم أمام قضائه،جاء فيه (ارتأت جلالتي أن تتخذ الإجراءات ضد هؤلاء مرهبي الدنيا بأجمعها الذين اشتركوا مع ناظر المواشي"بنهوبيان" وأن يستحضر هؤلاء المجرمين أياً كانوا أمام القضاء ، أني أضع هؤلاء المجرمين أمام خزي الدنيا بأجمعها)( ).
الفرع الثاني
بلاد الرافدين
	وقد عرف الآشوريين منذ القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ، إذ استخدموا الوسائل الإرهابية على أوسع نطاق ضد أعدائهم البرابرة ، فكانوا يقتلون الرجال والنساء والشيوخ والأطفال دون تميز ،بوسائل تتسم بالعنف والقسوة في جميع المدن التي كانوا يستولون عليها ، وأحيانا كانوا يأسرون بالكامل كعبيد( )  أما في الحضارة البابلية فقد عرف الإرهاب في شكل جريمة الحرابة التي وضعت لها عقوبة رادعة ، فالمادة من قانون حامورابي تنص على الآتي: {إذا قام شخص بتكريس حياته لقطع الطريق والحرابة وتم ضبطه فيحكم عليه بالموت}( ).
الفرع الثالث
الروماني
	اتخذ الإرهاب في هذا العصر صورة العنف سواء من الحاكم ضد المحكومين أو العكس( ). وترجع بذور الإرهاب في روما فيما تضمنه القانون المعروف باسم جوليا ، الذي اعتبر جرائم الاعتداء ضد روما أو ضد الملك من الكبائر وعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو بالحرمان من الماء ، وقد نص قانون كورنيليا على هذه الجرائم أيضاً إذ أطلق القانون الروماني على هذه الجرائم الجرائم الماسة بالعظمة( ).
	حيث يعتبر من أهم الأساليب الإرهابية التي استخدمها الرومان أسلوب التعذيب العلني وأكثر من ذلك فقد لجأ الرومان إلى استخدام الوحوش المفترسة لمصارعة الضحايا( ).
	فعند فتح الإسكندر المقدوني الشرق الأدنى خلال الأعوام 333-323 ق . م  استخدام العنف ضد شعوب هذه البلاد بطرائق وأساليب همجية بدائية فاستحقت أن يطلق عليه وصف الإرهاب ، ومنها التعذيب العلني مثل إجراء مبارزات تنتهي بالموت في الساحات العامة فيما يعرف Gladiators بمبارزات  الجلادين.
   وطريق آخر هو استخدام الوحوش الضارية لمصارعة الضحايا ، وكانت هناك ساحات مخصصة لهذه المبارزات عندما بنى الإمبراطور "فيسبيان" الكولوسيوم لإجراء مثل هذه المبارزات( ).
	وفي العصر الروماني كان من الصعب التفرقة بين الإرهاب والجريمة السياسية ، حيث كان يعتبرون المجرم السياسي  بمثابة عدواً للأمة وإن التهديد الذي يقع من داخل الدولة هو نوع من الحرب التي تماثل التهديد الواقع من خارج الدولة( ) ، فالفقيه "شيشرون" كان يصف المجرم السياسي بأنه "قاتل أبيه" نظراً لأن الحاكم أو المجتمع الذي يقع عليه اعتداء هذا المجرم - من وجهة نظره - هم بمثابة الأب له ، وتأسيسا على ذلك فقد فرضت عليه أقسى العقوبات وأشدها( ).



المطلب الثاني
الإرهاب في العصور الوسطى
سنتناول في المطلب الارهاب في العصور الوسطى كل من في العصر الكنسي ، والإرهاب في العصر الاسلامي وعلية سوف نقسمها الى فرعين وعلى النحو الاتي :-
الفرع الأول
الإرهاب في العصر الكنسي
	عقب سقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية ، ظهر الدين الإسلامي وبدأ في الانتشار شرقاً وغرباً ، وإذا كانت شعوب الشرق وقد استجابت شعوب الشرق  للدعوة الإسلامية واتخذتها عقيدة راسخة لها ، فإن شعوب الغرب على النقيض من ذلك ، فبعد أن خضعت لحكم الشريعة الإسلامية فترة زمنية معينة  رفضت الانصياع لهذا الشريعة ، وأنشأت ما يسمى بمحاكم التفتيش والتي كانت تنعقد بغرض القضاء على المارقين الخارجين عن الشريعة المسيحية( ). و بالرغم من قسوة هذه المحاكم بصفة عامة ، إلا أن ما مارسته ضد المسلمين في اسبانيا يفوق كل وصف ولا يمكن تصوره ، فبعد سقوط الدولة الإسلامية في الأندلس قامت الكنيسة بإرغام المسلمين على التنصر والارتداد عن الدين الإسلامي ، وإزاء رفض معظم المسلمين لذلك الأمر ، فقد تم تقديمهم إلى محاكم التفتيش التي قضت بالموت حرقاً على معظمهم ، ومات من تبقى منهم في غيابت السجون تحت وطأة التعذيب الوحشي( ).
	وكذلك في العصور الوسطى في أوربا شكل النبلاء عصابات إرهابية للإخلال بالأمن وإشاعة الرعب في إقطاعيات خصومهم ،وفي المقابل قامت عصابات العبيد ، بأعمال النهب والحريق والقتل في إقطاعيات أسيادهم( ).
	وأيضاً على مستوى أوربا ، فقد حدثت العديد من الحوادث الإرهابية ، في أماكن متفرقة إلا أن ما حدث في عهد الملك (فليب الرابع) يعد أهم تلك الحوادث ، حيث قام من خلال كبار وزرائه بإسناد العديد من التهم لجماعه الداوية ، من هذه التهم تهمة عبادتهم للشيطان أو ممارسة الفجور أو الانحلال الخلقي ،وفي خضم هذه السياسة تعرض الرهبان لأنواع شتى من التعذيب داخل السجون ، فضلا عن مصادرة أملاكهم، والتحقيق معهم أمام محاكم التفتيش التي كانت طليقة اليد ولا وازع لها ، وقد صدر هذه المحكمة سنة1310  حكما بإحراق عدد كبير من الرهبان وصل إلى (63 )راهباً بتهمة عبادة الشيطان والانحلال الأخلاقي ، وبعدها بأربعة أعوام تقريباً ، قبض على رئيس هذه الطائفة ومعه بعض رفاقه وتم إحراقهم ، ومن هنا ظهر نوع جديد من الإرهاب تمثل في تلفيق الاتهامات ، ونشر الوقائع الكاذبة ، هو نوع لا يقل خطورة عن الإرهاب الدموي( ).
	والحديث عن الإرهاب لا يكتمل دون التعريج على التاريخ اليهودي المليء بالأعمال السوداء التي تشكل خليطاً من الأعمال الإرهابية ، حيث أن اليهود لم يتركُوا صنفاً من صنوف الإرهاب إلا إرتكبوه ، فمنذ عام 586 قبل الميلاد تقريباً تشكلت عصابة يهودية بمجرد وصول اليهود إلى فلسطين قادمين من بابل.
من أجل إعادة بناء الهيكل السليماني ، حيث قامت هذا العصابة بأعمال إرهابية كثيرة منها حرق وتدمير واغتيالات ضد الحكام الرومان والأغنياء من السكان ، مما أدى إلى قيام الرومان بتدمير الهيكل عام 70 ميلادية وتشريد اليهود( ).
	ومنذ القرن السادس عشر وحتى السابع عشر أخذت تتبلور فكرة الإرهاب ، وبدأت تتسع مساحته بشكل مخالف لما كان عليه في الأزمنة السابقة ، فبدأ تصاعد الدعوة إلى قتل الطغاة وخلق تبرير لجرائم الاعتداء على شخص الملك بوصفه رمزاً  بارزاً  لشكل الدولة( ).


الفرع الثاني
الإرهاب في العصر الإسلامي
	يمكن القول أن العرب عرفوا الإرهاب قبل الإسلام من خلال هجمات القبائل العربية على بعضها البعض ، وممارسات بعض قطاع الطرق الذين تجمعوا في شكل عصابات منظمة تغزو وتغير وتقطع الطريق( ).
    وفي هذه المرحلة تحديداً شرف الله سبحانه وتعالى البشرية برسالة الإسلام ،ليخرج البشر من الظلمات إلى النور ، ولإقحام الجماعة على عبادة الله عز وجل .فتحامل على هذه الرسالة المباركة بقايا الديانات السماوية المشوهة ، ومشركوا (مكة) حتى ذاق المسلمون في هذه المرحلة( صدر الرسالة) أشكالاً من التعذيب والترويع بشتى وسائل الإرهاب ، وبمختلف الأساليب وقد بالغ المشركون من العرب في البطش بالمسلمين منذ السنة الرابعة للبعثة عام 613 ميلادي ، وأسسوا في مكة جمعية إرهابية من خمسة وعشرين رجلاً ، بهدف إرهاب المسلمين وقتلهم وتعذيبهم( ).
     أما ظهور الإرهاب في ظل الشريعة الإسلامية ، فأنه ليس من صميم نهج الإسلام التي تقوم على المبدأ قول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم "لا فضل لعربي على أعجمي إلا بالتقوى" على مبادئ الحرية والعدالة والإنصاف والمساواة في الحقوق والواجبات بين خلق الله( ).
    والحقيقة أن الشريعة  الإسلامية  تدعو للحسنى وبلا عنف واكره إعمالاً لقوله تعالى:" لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ ۖ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ ۚ "( ).
    يحمل البعض الأسباب التي أدت إلى ظهور هذه الجماعات  منها انتشار الإسلام شرقاً وغرباً ونتيجة رفض الإمبراطورية الفارسية المنضمة إلى الإسلام اللغة وأخذت الدين مما أدى إلى نشوء صراع ثقافي ومذهبي بين القوميتين العربية والفارسية .والتنازع على السلطة - هو سر الداء - مما أدى إلى ظهور الشيعة وهم أتباع الإمام علي ابن أبي طالب (رضي الله عنه). وظواهر الإرهاب بدأت منذ عصر النبوة وقد وقع عدد من أعمال العنف الإرهاب سواء من قبل الأفراد أو الجماعات المنظمه ، وقد أخبر الرسول الكريم (صل الله عليه وسلم ) ، عن حروب الردة التي وقعت في عهد أبي بكر الصديق (رضي الله عنهُ) بعد وفاة الرسول. وظهرت فرق عديدة من الشيعة وقد سميت هذه الفرق بالباطنية. وأيضاً الفقر وتوابعه . خاصة في ظل الدولة العلمانية التي تفصل بين الدين والدولة( ).
	وعلى المستوى التنظيمي ظهرت فرق متعددة مارست الإرهاب الفرقة "الباطنية" وهي حركة دينية شيعية منسوبة إلى الطائفة الإسماعيلية ، والتي اتخذت الإرهاب منهجاً في تحقيق أهدافها وفرض مبادئها وآرائها لأنه كان يصعب عليها أن تقود حرب نظامية لقلة عددهم وضعف إمكانياتهم ، حيث لجأت إلى إسلوب الإرهاب والقتل وأشاعت الرعب في قلوب الحكام   وقادة الجيوش وقادة الرأي في العالم الإسلامي لإجبارهم على الرضوخ للمطالب السياسية لها ، فقد اغتالوا الوزير السلجوقي وملك القدس الصليبي ، ومحاولاتها الفاشلة لأربع مرات في اغتيال القائد صلاح الدين الأيوبي مستغلين انشغاله في قتال الصليبيين ، وكان لهذه الفرقة انفة الذكر القدح المعلى في ابتكار أسلوب الاغتيال السياسي الذي أصبح وسيلة لهم بديلاً عن الدخول في حرب نظامية تقليدية( ).
	رغم الأسس والحقائق المتقدم بيانها فإنها لم تحل دون ظهور جماعات لجأت إلى العنف والإرهاب وقد نعى الإعلام الغربي على هذه الظاهرة "الإرهاب الإسلامي "لغرض تشويه صورة الإسلام على وجهه الصحيح( ).

المطلب الثالث
الإرهاب في العصر الحديث
 أكدنا من خلال الوقائع والأحداث السابقة ذكرها بأن الإرهاب تم استخدامه على مر العصور في بلاد الرافدين الآشوريين والبابليين ومصر الفرعونية وفي الإمبراطورية الرومانية ، إلا أن مصطلح الإرهاب هو في الأصل من ابتداع الثورة الفرنسية والذي عرف بظهور الدكتاتورية الثورية الدموية المتطرف( ).
وعليه سوف نقسم هذا المطلب إلى ثلاث فروع على النحو الآتي :-
الفرع الأول : الإرهاب قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية.
الفرع الثاني : الإرهاب بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.
الفرع الثالث :الإرهاب بعد أحداث  11 سبتمبر 2001.






الفرع الأول
الإرهاب قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية
	أما الإرهاب في هذه الفترة فأننا نجد أنفسنا أمام نوعين من الإرهاب وان كان هناك تميز بينهما بشكل واضح بعد الثورة الفرنسية وحسب الترتيب الزمني لتاريخ نشأة كل نوع منهما وعليه سوف نوضحها على النحو الآتي.
أ‌-	إرهاب الأقوياء(إرهاب الدولة):-
	لم يبدأ استعمال مصطلح الإرهاب للدلالة على معنى قانوني وسياسي إلا في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر خصوصاً بقيام الثورة الفرنسية( ).
حيث قام حاكم فرنسا "روبسبير" (والذي وصف بأنه إرهابي )، عندها قام  بإصدار مرسوماً بمداهمة المنازل وقام بزج ثلاثة آلاف مشبوه في السجون بمعاداتهم للثورة ، وأيضاً نفذ حكم الإعدام دون محاكمة في هؤلاء بوصفهم خونة ، خوفاً من انضمامهم إلى الجيوش الأعداء. وقد كان هذه الإرهاب بصورة قانونية ومؤسسية "تقنين الإرهاب " والذي كان بشكل علني واضح في 10 أغسطس 1793 من خلال حديث "روبسبير"،
	وفي حديثة أيضاً في مؤتمر باريس في منتصف 1792 حيث قال روبسبير: ((....أيها المشرعون ضعوا الرعب على جدول الأعمال .....))
	ولكن في 10 يونيو 1794 صدر قانوناً تغير من خلاله أصول المحاكمات عند المحكمة الثورية حيث تم إلغاء هيئة المحلفين والاستماع إلى الشهود وألغيت هيئة الدفاع وإجراءات التحقيق الأولية ، ولم يترك للقاضي سوى الحكم بالإعدام أو البراءة.
	لذا يمكن القول بأن فترة حكم الإرهاب في فرنسا كان في عهد روبسبير هي صورة واقعية لإرهاب الدولة في العصر الحديث،
	وإبان تلك الفترة - أواخر القرن الثامن عشر وبدايات القرن التاسع عشر - كان الإرهاب لا يزال محلياً في أسلوبه وتنفيذه ، فلم يكن قد عرف بعد الإرهاب الدول أي "الإرهاب الدولي"( ).
ب‌-	إرهاب الضعفاء أو إرهاب الأفراد والجماعات السياسية:-
	وقد مر هذا النوع من الإرهاب بعدد من المراحل يمكن تقسيمها تاريخياً على النحو التالي:-
1-	مرحلة ما بعد الثورة الفرنسية وبدايات القرن العشرين:-
أصبح الإرهاب في هذه المرحلة يتحول من عمل تحتكره السلطات إلى عمل شائع يمارسه الإفراد والجماعات السياسية( ).
	حيث ظهر حركتان أيدلوجيتان كانتا مبعث معظم العمليات الإرهابية في العديد من الدول الأوربية حتى نهاية القرن التاسع عشر ، وتلك الحركتين هما الحركة الفوضوية والحركة العدمية وهما وجها لعمله واحد الحركتان تمثلان مواجهة للحكام. قامت الحركتين بنقل الإرهاب من أيدي الحكام إلى المحكومين حيث أصبح الإرهاب وسيلة لأخذ الحقوق باليد ، وكان لهاتين الحركتين دوراً في التمهيد للإرهاب المنظم الذي عرف بعد ذلك( ).
	ومن أبرز المنظمات التي ظهرت تمهيداً لهاتين الحركتين ، قيام جماعة إرهابية تطلق على نفسها اسم "إرادة الشعبية " التي تكونت عام 1879. ومن أبرز العمليات الإرهابية التي نفذوها هو اغتيال (قيصر) روسيا( ).
2-	مرحلة القرن العشرين وحتى الحرب العالمية الأولى:-
	ما يميز هذه الحقبة التاريخية هو إرهاب الشيوعية الذي أتسم بالتنظيم وقاده "لينين" صاحب مذهب الإرهاب ، والذي رأى أن الفوضوية كانت نتيجة لليأس في تاريخ أوربا الحديث ،ورسم خطط الثورة وتنظيماتها بأسلوب فائق الدقة ، ولقد رفض الإرهاب الشوعي الأعتراف بالإرهاب الفردي .ولكنهم لا يرفضون الإرهاب بصفه عامه مادام كان له أسلوبا منظم ، حيث ارتبط هذا الإرهاب لديهم بخطة وأسلوب وذلك خلال الفترة بين 1905-1917 متوجاً بقيام الثورة البلشفية ولاستيلاء على السلطة( ).
3-	مرحلة مابين الحربين العلمية الأولى والثانية:-
       الإرهاب قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى كان أغلب حركاته  في آسيا وأوروبا حركات متطرفة يسارية  ويمينية ، وقد شهدت هذه الفترة وقوع أبرز عملية إرهاب دولي وهي اغتيال الملك (الإسكندر الأكبر). فقد شهدت هذه الحقبة تطوراً واضحاً وملحوظاً سواء على مستوى العمليات الإرهابية أو الإرهاب الدولي بمختلف جوانبها أو أبعادها وزيادة أوجه التعاون والاتصال بين الجماعات الإرهابية أو الدول التي تمول هذه الجماعات( ). الأمر الذي فرض التعاون الدولي في مكافحة الإرهاب التي أصبح يطال أكثر من دولة، وكان التعاون الدولي في مكافحة هذه الظاهرة يدور وجوداً وعدماً مع التعاون الذي يتم بين المنظمات الإرهابية على المستوى الدولي وزيادة حجم العمليات الإرهابية عبر الدول ، وقد ظهرت بوادر ذلك التعاون في أعقاب اغتيال ملك يوغوسلافيا ، وزير خارجية فرنسا "براثو" في إبريل 1934 وقد تورطت فيه أربع دول ،ثم تكررت العمليات الإرهابية ، حيث اتخذت شكلاً جديداً وأسلوباً لم يكن معروفاً من قبل ونتج عن هذا ظهور صور للإرهاب الدولي لم تكن معروفة ،تمثلت في اختطاف الشخصيات الهامة واحتجاز الرهائن وخطف الطائرات، الأمر الذي لفت الانتباه إلى تلك الظاهرة الجديدة على مستوى الدولي ، وعليه تم عقد المؤتمرات ، وتعددت المحاولات الجماعية والثنائية من أجل تحديد الإرهاب ومحاولة تحجيمها ، ولا تزال مسالة الإرهاب الدولي وسبل التعاون بين الدول في مكافحتها تطرح نفسها على جدول أعمال معظم المؤتمرات الدولية والإقليمية حتى الوقت الراهن( ). 

الفرع الثاني
الإرهاب بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية
	أتسمت هذه الحقبة باستخدام التقدم العلمي والتقني وفي مجال الاتصالات وسائل الأعلام( ). وعن طريق هذه الوسائل تنقل أنباء عملياتها عبر الأقمار الصناعية وشاشات الفضائيات ليشاهدها الجميع حيث ركزت معظم العمليات الإرهابية في الدول الديمقراطية المتطورة التي تتوافر فيها حرية الصحافة والأعلام لضمان التغطية الكاملة لها مما مكن بعض الجماعات الهامشية من أن تعلن قضيتها ورسالتها وأهدافها إلى العالم( ). 
	وعندها ظهرت العبارة الشهيرة {الإرهاب في نظر البعض هو مقاتل من أجل الحرية في نظر البعض لأخر} .والسبب في ابتكار هذه العبارة ، أن الدول الاستعمارية والحكومات أدركت القيمة السياسية لمصطلح الإرهاب بما ينطوي عليه من ازدراء وإدانة ماتقوم به ، ثم بدأت أعمال الثوار وغيرها من الأعمال غير المرغوب فيها في حين يرى المناضلون وآخرين من الطامحين في نيل الاستقلال وحريتهم ،وشرعية كفاحهم  وعدالة قضيتهم ، وهو ما يبرر عدم اعتبارهم إرهابيين بل يجب إطلاق عليهم وصف (بالمقاتلين من أجل الحرية)( ). حيث كان الإرهابيين يقومون باختطاف الأشخاص وأخذ الرهائن وخاصة الممثلين الدبلوماسيين وقتلهم ووضع المتفجرات والعبوات الناسفة في أماكن تجمع المدنيين كالفنادق والبنوك وسائل النقل العامة( ) ، وخطف الطائرات( ). 
	ولم يهتم المجتمع الدولي بقضية الإرهاب إلا بعد العملية التي وقعت في (مطار اللد) وقتل الرياضيين الإسرائيليين في ميونخ في ألمانيا ، تحديداً أواخر عام 1972م( ).
	حيث شهدت السبعينات والثمانينات ما أطلق عليه اسم (الإرهاب اليساري كالأعمال التي قامت بها الجيش الايرلندي السري في بريطانيا و منظمة (ايتا )في اسبانيا ومنظمات الجيش الأحمر والخلايا الثورية في ألمانيا ومنظمة الألوية الحمراء في ايطالية( ).
	ومنذ نهاية التسعينات شهد العالم ظهور نوع جديد من المنظمات الإرهابية التي اتخذت من الدين ذريعة لتبرير أعمالها ، التي توصف بأنها وبصرف النظر عن أهدافها منظمات إرهابية  كجماعات التكفير والهجرة في مصر( ). فقد شهدت مصر في الفترة الأخيرة عمليات إرهابية ، أجريت على أرضها منها.
1-	اغتيال الرئيس جمهورية مصر العربية "أنور السادات "عام 1981م أثناء عرض عسكري من قبل بعض الجماعات الإرهابية.
2-	الهجوم المسلح على الأوتوبيس السياحي عام 1996 أمام فندق بشارع الهرم.
	وأيضاً حادث مقتل عدداً من السائحين بمنطقة الأقصر عام 1997م وقد كان لهذا الحدث أثراً كبيراً على الاقتصاد المصري ، خاصة القطاع السياحي( ).  

الفرع الثالث
الإرهاب بعد أحداث  11 سبتمبر 2001
         كانت هجمات 11سبتمبر2001 في واشنطن ونيويورك نقلة نوعية هامه في ظاهرة الإرهاب ، فقد عرف بما  يعرف الإرهاب الجديد ،والذي كان شكلاً من أشكال الإرهاب التقليدي القديم ،حيث كانت تلك الهجمات تعد نقلة نوعيه في تطور ظاهرة الإرهاب إلا أنها لم تكن نقله مفاجئة حيث أن هذه  - الأحداث جاءت لتمثل ذروة تطور طويل في ظاهرة الإرهاب. هذا التطور لا يقتصر فقط على مضمون العمل الإرهابي وطبيعته بذاته ، بل امتدد أيضاً إلى متغيرات البيئة الدولية التي يترك فيها ، حيث يعد العامل الرئيسي وراء التحول في أشكال الإرهاب الدولي ، بالرغم من أن جوهر الإرهاب يظل واحداً ، من حيث أنه استخدم العنف أو التهديد من أجل إشاعة الخوف والهلع في المجتمع ، من خلال استهداف أفراد أو جماعات أو مؤسسات أو نظام الحكم ككل في المجتمع ، لتحقيق هدف سياسي معين ، فإن أشكال الإرهاب وأدواته وتكتيكاتهُ تختلف وتتطور بسرعة مع الوقت ، كما يتأثر الإرهاب إلى حد كبير بخصائص النظام الدولي وتوازناتهُ ، والتي تترك بالضرورة تأثيرا جوهرياً على ظاهرة الإرهاب من حيث الأهداف والإثبات ، علماً أن الإرهاب الجديد يتسم بخصائص متميزة ومختلفة عن إرهاب العقود السابقة من حيث التنظيم والتسليح والأهداف( ). 
	ويمكن القول أن أحداث 11 سبتمبر شكلت نقطة تغير في النظام الدولي حيث أصبح الإرهاب واحداً من الأشكال الرئيسة ، وإن لم يكن الشكل الرئيس للصراع المسلح على المستوى الدولية ، فهو لم يعد شكلاً ثانويا من أشكال الصراع المسلح ، فقد أصبح شكلاً مستقلاً بذاته ، بل إن جاز القول إن "الإرهاب " أصبح بديلاً عن الحروب التقليدية في الكثير من الحالات على الساحة الدولية( ).
موقف مجلس الأمن من الاعتداءات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001:-
	كشفت اعتداءات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الحاجة الضرورية الملحة أكثر من أي وقت مضى ، إلى التعاون الدولي لمواجهة التهديد الذي أصبح يمثله الإرهاب الدولي ، وقد كانت الأمم المتحدة ممثلة خاصة في جهازها المسؤول عن حفظ الأمن والسلم الدوليين طبقاً للميثاق (مجلس الأمن )، الإطار الأمثل لتجسيد هذا التعاون الدولي. وفي هذا الصدد اجتمع المجلس مباشرة بعد الاعتداءات مرتين وأصدر القرارين التاليين( ).
	اليوم التالي للهجوم في 12/11/2001 أصدر مجلس الأمن القرار رقم 1368 بالإجماع تهديدات السلم والأمن الدوليين التي تسببها الأعمال الإرهابية.
	وفي 28/9/2001م اصدر مجلس الأمن القرار المرقم 1373 استناداً  للفصل السابع من الميثاق ،وهذا القرار يعتبر من أهم القرارات الصادرة عن مجلس الأمن بشأن الإرهاب ، وقد نص على تدابير معينه ألزم كل الدول بأتباعها كما أنشأ لجنة تابعة له (لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب)  (counter terrorism committee) (CTC) لمراقبة تنفيذ القرار وطلب إلى جميع الدول موافاة اللجنة بتقارير عن الخطوات التي اتخذتها تنفيذاً لهذا القرار( ).
	نشير فقط إلى أن مجلس الأمن اجتمع على مستوى وزراء الخارجية بتاريخ 12/11/2001 وأصدر القرار رقم 1377 الذي أكد في ديباجته على أن أعمال الإرهاب تشكل واحد من اخطر مهددات السلم والأمن الدوليين على أن في القرن 21 وهي تهديد لكل الدول والإنسانية جمعاء ، أكد على أهمية المنهج الشامل والصامد الذي ينطوي على المساهمة الايجابية والتعاون الشامل وفقاً للميثاق والقانون الدولي ، وحث القرار اللجنة والدول الأعضاء على تحديد أوجه المساندة التي تحتاجها للتضامن والتنفيذ الكامل للقرار 1373 ، وهذا النص يشبه المادة 50 من الميثاق التي تقرر مساعدة الدول التي يؤدي تنفيذها للجزاءات إلى معاناتها من متاعب اقتصادية( ).
رأي الباحث:-
	بالرغم من المراحل التاريخية التي مر بها الإرهاب في( مرحلة العصور القديمة و الوسطى و الحديث) إلا أنه  حسب رأي المتواضع فأنه الإرهاب هو استغلال  النفوس  الضعيفة من أجل تحقيق أغراض إرهابية وقد يكون الوسائل التي يتم بها استغلال هؤلاء الأشخاص هو غرض مالي حيث يقومون في إغراء هؤلاء الأشخاص بالمال بحيث يقومون في تنفيذ العمليات الإرهابية ضد الشعب والحصول على المال. أو استغلال الديني وهو الأهم حيث يقوم بعض العلماء الذين يدعون بالدين في استغلال قسم من الأشخاص بدافع ديني أو مذهبي في تنفيذ العمليات الإرهابية من أجل مصالح حزبية دينية. أو استغلال طائفي قومي كما يحصل في العراق .أو قد يكون اختلاف الديانات التي تودي إلى العنصرية بين الديانات السماوية حيث يكون تنفيذ هذه العملية الإرهابية هو تحقيق جزء من الأفكار التي زرعت في عقول هؤلاء الأشخاص على الرغم من أن كل الديانات السماوية تحرم القتل بهذا الطريقة البشعة ، أو قد يكون هذه العملية مدعومة من قبل دول ثانية لغرض تحطيم الدول التي تتم فيها العملية الإرهابية والإضرار باقتصاد هذه الدولة أو تحطيم موقعه بين المجتمع الدولي على أنها ضعيفة أو في السيطرة على حدودها الإقليمية  بغية إدخال قواتها من أجل التجسس أو الاحتلال أو الحصول على رواتب قواتها ورفع من سمعة قواته في مقاتلة الخارجين على القانون الدولي هو ما حدث في العراق عندما قامت أمريكا بإرسال قواتها إلى العراق حيثُ قامت دول الخليج بدفع رواتب الجيش الأمريكي الذي كان يعاني في الأزمة المالية لديهم بغية عدم الإضرار باقتصادها من جراء رواتب الجيش وفعلاُ استطاعت في سد هذا الشيء والحصول على ثروات العراق والأموال المتدفقة من دول الخليج لها وهذه السياسة ناجحة في التحسين من اقتصادها المالي.





المبحث الثاني
مفهوم الإرهاب
	من المتفق عليه أن الإرهاب يشكل خطراً ضد الإنسانية( ). وأن تحديد مفهوم الإرهاب غاية في الصعوبة ، هذه الصعوبة تكمن في أن فكرة الإرهاب غير واضحة وغير محددة ، ومن ثم يصعب أن يحتويها تعريف واحد محدد لارتباط هذه الفكرة بأفكار متناثرة في علم الإجرام والعقاب وعلم السياسة والاجتماع( ).
	وبناءً على ذلك سنوضح في هذا المبحث المقصود بالإرهاب من حيث تحديد مفهومه في القوانين الخاصة بالإرهاب في التشريع العراقي والمصري والفرنسي ، والاتفاقيات العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب على النحو الاتي .
المطلب الأول: القوانين الخاصة بالإرهاب في التشريع العراقي والمصري والفرنسي.
المطلب الثاني : مناهضة الإرهاب في أطار جامعة الدول العربية" الاتفاقية العربية المناهضة الإرهاب".
المطلب الثالث: خصوصية الدول العربية  لمكافحة الإرهاب في العراق في أطار الاتفاقية العربية لمناهضة الإرهاب .


المطلب الأول
القوانين الخاصة بالإرهاب في التشريع العراقي والمصري والفرنسي
من أجل بيان مدلول الإرهاب ونشؤهُ التطور التاريخي له فإننا سوف نقوم بتقسيم هذا المطلب إلى ثلاث فروع نتناول فيها الفرع الأول الإرهاب في التشريع العراقي ،والفرع الثاني الإرهاب في التشريع المصري ،الفرع الثالث الإرهاب في التشريع الفرنسي على النحو الأتي:
الفرع الأول
الإرهاب في التشريع العراقي
أولاً:- قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 111 لسنة  1969 وتعديلاته:-
	لا يوجد في العراق قانون خاص لمكافحة الإرهاب بل تطرق التشريع العراقي قانون العقوبات رقم 111 لسنة 1969 وتعديلاته إلي مصطلح الإرهاب في المادة (21) منه ،حيث لم يعرف القانون العراقي الإرهاب ولا الجريمة الإرهابية ، وقد تطرق قانون العقوبات العراقي في معرض تعريفهُ للجريمة السياسية في المادة (21) وأشار إلى الجريمة الإرهابية حيث تنص على ما يلي : أ -  الجريمة السياسية هي الجريمة التي ترتكب بباعث سياسي أو تقع على الحقوق السياسية العامة أو الفردية وفيما عدا ذلك تعتبر الجريمة عادية.
	يبقى أن نذكر أن (الأصل هو عدم اهتمام المشرع الجزائي بالبواعث عند قيام الجرائم إلا في بعض الحالات كالجرائم السياسية التي هي الجرائم التي ترتكب بباعث سياسي أو تقع على الحقوق السياسية العامة ....)( ).
	ومع ذلك لا تعتبر الجرائم التالية سياسية لو كانت قد ارتكبت بباعث سياسي:
1-	الجرائم التي ترتكب بباعث أناني دنيء.
2-	الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجية.
3-	جرائم القتل العمد والشروع فيها.
4-	جريمة الاعتداء على حياة رئيس الدولة.
5-	الجرائم الإرهابية.
6-	الجرائم المخلة بالشرف كالسرقة  والاختلاس والتزوير وخيانة الأمانة والاحتيال والرشوة وهتك العرض( ).
على المحكمة إذا رأت الجريمة سياسية أن تبين ذلك في حكمها( ):-
ومن خلال قراءة نص المادة أعلاه تبين لنا ما يلي :
	عرف المشرع العراقي الجريمة السياسية في ثلاث حالات: (1 - إذا ارتكب بباعث سياسي .2 - إذا وقعت على حقوق سياسية .3 - أو وقعت على حقوق الفردية).
	إن لإخراج الجرائم الإرهابية من نطاق الجرائم السياسية أهميتها الكثيرة حيث ،إن عقوبة الجرائم السياسية تختلف عن الجرائم العادية بسبب تخفيف عقوبة الجرائم السياسية.
	أن المشرع العراقي مع ما جاء في الاتجاه الحديث من المؤتمرات حيث استثنت الجرائم الإرهابية من تصنيف الجرائم السياسية.

ثانياً:-قانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم 13 لسنة 2005:-
	أدى احتلال العراق بتاريخ 9/4/2003 وحل مؤسسات الدولة فيه ، وخاصةً المؤسسات الأمنية إلى انفلات أمني كبير ، فانتشرت الجريمة بأشكالها المختلفة ، بما في ذلك الجرائم الخطيرة ، كالقتل والاغتصاب والخطف والعمليات الانتحارية وما شابه ذلك.
	وحصيلة التحول الحاصل في العراق فقد أصبح  ميدان للصراع الداخلي من جهة ، وللصراع الإقليمي والدولي من جهة أخرى ، فقد اتخذ هذا الصراع صوراً عدة تمثلت أبرزها ، وما زالت في استخدام العنف ، فظهرت الجرائم  التي طالت على وجه الخصوص المدنيين ،فسقط الآلاف منهم. وهذه الجرائم اتخذت أشكالاً بشعة ، لم تكن ذات طبيعة عامة ، بل وخاصة من خلال استهداف المدنيين حسب انتماءاتهم القومية أو الطائفية أو السياسية ... الخ .
	هذه الأسباب دعت سلطة الائتلاف إلى إصدار أوامر عدلت بموجبها بعض الأحكام الواردة في قانون العقوبات العراقي دون أن تشير إلى إلغائها ومعالجة لجرائم الاختطاف المتزايد أصدرت سلطة الائتلاف المؤقتة الأمر 30 لسنة 2003 حيث فرض على مرتكبي جرائم الخطف عقوبة السجن مدى الحياة وإلغاء عقوبة الإعدام ،مع عدم استفادة المتهم الخاطف من أي ظرف مخفف علما أن قانون العقوبات 111 لسنة 1969 عد جريمة الخطف من الجرائم التي تمس الإنسان ،
	حيث جعل لهذه الجريمة ظرف مشدداً كما لو حصل الخطف من شخص تزياً بزي موظفي الحكومة أو حمل علامة رسمية أو المخطوف لم يتم الثامنة عشرة من عمرهُ ،وحد لها عقوبات تصل إلى الإعدام لو صاحب الخاطف مواقعة المخطوف ، وتخفض إلى الحبس مدة تزيد على سنة لو انتهت حالة الخطف قبل مضي 48 ساعة.
وبعد تولي الحكومة العراقية المؤقتة السلطة في العراق في 28/6/2004 أصدر الأمر رقم 3 لسنة 2004 بموجبه أعيد العمل بعقوبة الإعدام لبعض الجرائم ومنها جريمة الخطف.
أن الدستور العراقي الذي أقرته الجمعية الوطنية في 28/6/2005 نص في المادة السابعة منه على ما يلي:
أولاً:- (يحظر كل كيان أو نهج يتبنى العنصرية أو الإرهاب أو التكفير أو التطهير الطائفي أو يحرض أو يمهد أو يمجد أو يروج ويبرر له ، بخاصة البعث الصدامي في العراق ورموزه وتحت أي مسمى كان ، ولا يجوز أن يكون ذلك ضمن التعددية السياسية في العراق ، ينظم ذلك بقانون ).
ثانياً:- (تلتزم الدولة بمحاربة الإرهاب بجميع أشكاله ، وتعمل على حماية أرضيها من أن تكون مقراً أو ممراً أو ساحة لنشاطه ).
وأيضاً نصت المادة 21 من الدستور : (ثالثاً لا يمنح حق اللجوء السياسي إلى المتهم بارتكاب جرائم دولية ، أو إرهابية أو كل من ألحق ضرراً بالعراق )( ).
	وبناءاً على ما أقرته الجمعية الوطنية طبقاً للمادة الثالثة والثلاثين الفقرتين (أ- ب) من قانون إدارة الدولة العراقية للمرحلة الانتقالية ، واستناداً إلى أحكام المادة السابعة والثلاثين من القانون المذكور. قانوناً خاصاً بمكافحة الإرهاب وتمت المصادقة عليه من قبل مجلس الرئاسة بقراره المرقم 14 في 17/11/2005 ونشر في الجريدة الرسمية باسم قانون مكافحة الإرهاب المرقم 13 لسنة 2005.( ).

وقد عرف القانون المذكور الإرهاب في المادة الأولى منه بأنه:-
	(كل فعل إجرامي يقوم به فرد أو جماعة منظمة استهدف فرداً أو مجموعة أفرداً أو جماعات أو مؤسسات رسمية أو غير رسمية أوقع الأضرار بالممتلكات العامة أو الخاصة بغية الإخلال بالوضع الأمني أو الاستقرار والوحدة الوطنية أو إدخال الرعب والخوف والفزع بين الناس أو إثارة الفوضى تحقيقاً لغايات إرهابية).
رغم أن المشرع أورد التعريف أعلاه لكنه لم يتناول فيه مفردة الإرهاب بشكل مباشر إنما وصف سلوكيات بعض الأفراد والجماعات وما تؤدي إليه من الإخلال بالأمن والاستقرار لتحقيق غايات إرهابية. إلا أنه عاد وذكرها في المادة الثانية الأفعال التي تعد إرهابية حيث جاء فيها. 
تعد من الأفعال الآتية من الأفعال الإرهابية:-
1-	العنف أو التهديد الذي يهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو تعريض حياتهم وحياتهم وأمنهم للخطر وتعريض أموالهم وممتلكاتهم للتلف أياً كانت بواعثه وأغراضه يقع تنفيذاً لمشروع إرهابي منظم فريدي أو جماعي . 
2-	العمل بالعنف والتهديد على تخريب أو هدم أو إتلاف أو إضرار عن عمد مباني أو أملاك عامة أو مصالح حكومية أو مؤسسات أو هيئات حكومية أو دوائر الدولة والقطاع الخاص أو المرافق العامة والأماكن المعدة للاستخدام العام أو الاجتماعات العامة لارتياد الجمهور أو مال عام ومحاولة احتلال أو الاستيلاء عليه أو تعريضه للخطر أو الحيلولة دون استعماله للغرض المعد له بباعث زعزعة الأمن والاستقرار.
3-	من نظم أو ترأس أو تولي قيادة عصابة مسلحة إرهابية تمارس وتخطط له وكذلك الإسهام والاشتراك في هذا العمل .
4-	العمل بالعنف والتهديد على إثارة فتنة طائفية أو حرب أهلية أو اقتتال طائفي وذلك بتسليح المواطنين أو حملهم على تسليح بعضهم بعضاً وبالتحريض أو التمويل)( ).
   ومما يلاحظ على قانون مكافحة الإرهاب المشار إليه أعلاه ما يلي:-
1-	المشرع اعتمد في تعريفه للإرهاب على النظرية المادية واكتفى بذكر بعض الأفعال التي تعد إرهاب دون تطرق إلى جوهر مفردة الإرهاب ، وقد تنعكس عيوب هذا النهج والتي أشرنا إليها سابقاً.
2-	وجود ارتباك في التشريع المذكور إذ نقل المشرع بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات رقم 111 لسنة 1969 والذي لا يزال سارياً ، وقد ورد في المادة السادسة الخاصة بالأحكام الختامية للقانون ما يأتي: (تطبيق أحكام قانون العقوبات النافذ بكل ما لم يرد به نص في هذا القانون) ، دون أن يبين موقفة من هذه الأحكام وهنا يحصل التكرار في التشريع ،ومثاله نقل حكم المادة (195) من قانون العقوبات الخاصة بالحروب الأهلية والاقتتال الطائفي إلى الفقرة الرابعة من المادة الثانية من القانون وكذا فعل فيما يتعلق بترأس أو تولي قيادة ما في عصابة مسلحة المعاقب عليه في المادة (194) ، عقوبات عراقي( ).
3-	اشترط المشرع في هذا القانون رقم 13 لسنة 2005 في الأعمال المذكورة سابقاً حتى تحقق فيها الصفة الإرهابية أن تكون لتحقيق غايات إرهابية. لهذا كان المشرع موقفاً ليتم الفصل بين العمل الإرهابي والعمل غير الإرهابي على الرغم من الصعوبة التي ترافق تطبيق القانون بمعنى أن العمل إذا لم تكن غايته إرهابية فهو عمل إجرامي ولكنه ليس عملاً إرهابياً.
ومن خلال هذا القانون يتضح أن المشرع اشترط في الفعل الإرهابي الشروط الآتي:
1-	أن يكون هناك فرد أو جماعة منظمة تقوم بأفعال إجرامية . بمعنى أن يكون الفعل قد نص عليه وجرمه قانون العقوبات استناداً إلى مبدأ (لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص).
2-	أن تحدث النتيجة الجرمية التي يقصدها الفاعل من فعله ، أن المشرع سكت عن حالة الشروع في الجريمة الإرهابية ، كما لو تم القبض على جماعة تقوم بأعمال ترمي منها إلى تخريب مؤسسة حكومية مثلاً فلم يحدد المشرع موقف القانون منها وهذا نقص لا يمكن إغفاله.
3-	أن تكون للفعل المرتكب الذي تحققت نتائجه على أرض الواقع غاية إرهابية ، فإذا لم يكن للفاعل غاية إرهابية من فعله الذي تحققت نتائجه المادية من أضرار لحقت بالغير أو نتائجه المعنوية وهي الفزع والرعب والخوف فلا تنطبق على هذا الفعل الصفة الإرهابية ، وانفرد القانون العراقي عن قوانين الدول العربية في الشرط. يضاف إلى هذا أن الغاية مسألة من الصعب إثباتها خاصة إذا كان المجرم متمرسا ، يرجع تقدير ذلك إلى محكمة الموضوع لتقرير ما إذا كانت الغاية إرهابية متوفرة من عدمه .
4-	أن يتم العمل الإرهابي تنفيذاً لمشروع إرهابي منظم فردي أو جماعي (الفقرة الأولى من المادة الثانية من القانون).
ثالثاً:- قانون مكافحة الإرهاب الكوردستاني:-
	وفي إقليم كوردستان جرم المشرع مجموعة من الجرائم الجديدة التي لم ترد في قانون العقوبات العراقي وبناءاً على ما شرعه المجلس الوطني لكوردستان -العراق واستناداً إلى المادة العاشرة/ أولاً من قانون رئاسة إقليم كوردستان - العراق رقم (1) لسنة 2005 أصدر المجلس الوطني الكوردستاني في جلسته المنعقد في 3/4/2006 القانون رقم 3 لمكافحة الإرهاب في إقليم كوردستان - العراق( ).
وفقاً للصلاحيات الممنوحة في الفقرة الأولى من المادة العاشرة لقانون رئاسة إقليم كوردستان - العراق في جلسته المرقمة (24) في 11/6/2012 اصدر قانون رقم (7) لسنة 2012 قانون تمديد العمل بقانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم(3) لسنة 2006 اعتباراً من 16/7/2012 ولمدة سنتين( ).
حيث نص في المادة( الأولى ):-
	الفعل الإرهابي هو الاستخدام المنظم للعنف أو التهديد به أو التحريض عليه أو تمجيده يلجأ إليه الجاني تنفيذاً لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي يستهدف به فرداً أو جماعات أو بشكل عشوائي القصد منه إيقاع الرعب والخوف والفزع والفوضى بين الناس للإخلال بالنظام العام أو لتعريض أمن وسلامة المجتمع والإقليم أو حياة الأفراد أو حرياتهم أو حرماتهم أو أمنهم للخطر أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بأحد الموارد الطبيعية أو المرفق أو الممتلكات العامة أو الخاصة تحقيقا لمأرب سياسية أو فكرية أو دينية أو مذهبية أو عرقية.
المادة (الثانية):  تعد الأفعال الآتية جرائم إرهابية:-
1-	تأسيس أو تنظيم أو إدارة منظمة أو جمعية أو هيئة أو عصابة أو مركز أو جماعة أو تولي زعامتها أو قيادتها بهدف ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم الإرهابية المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون.
2-	الاغتيال لبواعث سياسية أو عقائدية أو تكفيرية.
3-	الاستخدام بدافع إرهابية لمواد مفرقعة أو متفجرة أو حارقة أو سريعة الاشتعال أو أجهزة مصممة للتخريب والهدم عن طريق التفجير مباشرة أو بواسطة أجهزة التحكم عن بعد أو تفخيخ آليات أو أية وسيلة أخرى ، أو زرع العبوات الناسفة أو استخدام الأسلحة الحربية بأنواعها المختلفة أو استعمال أحزمة ناسفة أو رسائل ملغومة أو مواد أو غازات سامة أو جرثومية أو إذا أدى الفعل إلى موت إنسان أو أكثر.
4-	احتجاز شخص أو مجموعة من الأشخاص كرهائن بقصد التأثير على سلطات الإقليم أو الهيئات والمنظمات الوطنية والدولية الحكومية وغير الحكومية العاملة في الإقليم بغية الحصول على منفعة أو مزية من أي نوع كان أو الإجبار على القيام بعمل أو الامتناع عن عمل أو خلق حالة من الرعب والفزع.
5-	قتل الأشخاص المشمولين بالحماية الدولية أو منتسبي الدوائر والهيئات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية والمؤسسات والشركات الأجنبية والمنظمات الدولية الحكومية منها وغير الحكومية أو الأشخاص العاملين معها بدافع إرهابي وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد عند الاعتداء على أحدهم إذا لم يؤد إلى الموت.
6-	الانضمام إلى أية منظمة أو جمعية أو هيئة أو عصابة أو مركز جماعة تمارس الإرهاب إذا كان الجاني من منتسبي قوى الأمن الداخلي أو حرس الإقليم أو إذا كان قد تلقى تدريبات عسكرية أو أمنية لدى أي منها.
7-	التعاون مع دولة أجنبية أو أية منظمة أو جمعية أو هيئة أو عصابة أو مركز أو جماعة من خارج الإقليم أو العمل لمصلحة أي منها للقيام بأية جريمة من الجرائم الإرهابية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.
8-	تسهيل دخول أو خروج الإرهابيين للإقليم وتوفير المأوى لهم أو إخفاؤهم أو التستر عليهم أو مساعدتهم بتزويدهم بالأخبار والمعلومات التي تستعمل في التخطيط أو الشروع لتنفيذ الجريمة الإرهابية مع علمه بذلك.
المادة (الثالثة): تعد الأفعال الآتية جرائم إرهابية:-
1-	تخريب أو هدم أو إتلاف أو إحداث ضرر كلي أو جزئي بالمباني والمؤسسات والأملاك العامة أو الخاصة المخصصة للدوائر والمصالح الحكومية أو المرافق العامة ومقرات الأحزاب أو الجمعيات المعتبرة قانوناً أو إحدى منشات النفط أو غيرها من المنشات الإقليم أو محطات الطاقة الكهربائية والمائية أو الجسور أو السدود أو مجاري المياه العامة أو وسائل المواصلات ومنشاتها أو الأماكن المعدة للاجتماعات العامة وأماكن العبادة أو الأماكن المعدة لارتياد الجمهور أو أي مال له أهمية في الاقتصاد الوطني بدافع إرهابي لزعزعة الأمن والاستقرار في الإقليم.
2-	الاستيلاء على الطائرات المدنية أو اختطافها وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أدى الفعل إلى موت إنسان أو أكثر.
3-	خطف شخص أو القبض عليه أو حجزه أو حرمانه من حريته بأية وسيلة كانت للابتزاز المالي أو لأعراض سياسية بدافع إرهابي.
4-	تعطيل وسائل الاتصالات وأنظمة الحاسوب أو احتراق شبكاتها أو التشويش عليها أو إدخال معلومات أو بيانات فيها بهدف تسهيل ارتكاب الجرائم الإرهابية.
5-	تقديم أو جمع أو تحويل الأموال بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر داخل الإقليم أو خارجه بقصد استخدامها أو علمه باستخدامها في تمويل أية جريمة إرهابية.
6-	تدريب شخص أو أكثر على استعمال الأسلحة أو وسائل الاتصال أو تعليم فنون حربية أو أساليب قتالية بقصد إعداده لتنفيذ جريمة إرهابية.
7-	الانتماء إلى أحد الجهات الواردة في الفقرة الأولى من المادة الثانية من هذا القانون والعضوية فيها.
8-	صنع أو استيراد أو حيازة متفجرات أو مفرقعات أو أجهزة مصممة للتخريب أو الهدم أو أية مادة تدخل في تركيبها وكذلك الأجهزة ولآلات والأدوات التي تستخدم في صنعها وتفجيرها إذا كان ذلك بقصد استخدامها لارتكاب إحدى الجرائم الإرهابية( ).
الفرع الثاني
الارهاب في التشريع المصري
      العنف بشكل عام والإرهاب بشكل خاص هي سمة معظم المجتمعات البشرية اهتماماً في الوقت الحالي ، فلا يمر يوم إلا ونشاهـد في وسائل الإعلام خبر الانفجارات أو الاغتيالات السياسة وغير السياسية في جميع أنحاء العالم ،حيث أخذت هذه الجرائم صوراً عديدة تباينت أغراضها بحسب الهدف الذي تتوخاه كل جماعة إرهابية ، أي أن العنف بصفة عامة أصبح حالياً وسيلة من الوسائل التي تتصل بحياة الناس بشكل يومي ، ويهدد المناخ العام بعدم الاطمئنان ، وإخلال بصورة دائمة بالسكينة العامة في المجتمع( ).
     والسياسة الجنائية لمقاومة الإرهاب تقتضي البحث عن أفضل الوسائل التي يمكن إدخالها في التشريع الجنائي لمقاومة الإرهاب داخل المجتمع ،وعندما تغلغل الإرهاب داخل المجتمعات ،يسعى المشرع في كل دولة للتدخل بنصوص جديدة لمحاولة منع هذه الظاهرة مستقبلاً ، فظهرت القوانين العديدة التي تختلف في مضمونها بحسب الحالة الاجتماعية والسياسية لكل دولة وخطتها في مواجهة الإرهاب ،وظهرت السياسات الجنائية المختلفة لكل مشرع( ).
	فمن الناحية الشكلية فإن جانب من الفقه يؤيد وضع التعديلات التشريعية لمواجهة ظاهرة الإرهاب في قانون العقوبات نظراً لجسامة وخطورة الإرهاب من ناحية ، ولكي تطبق عليها القواعد العامة المقررة من ناحية ثانية. وفي هذا السياق وبخصوص صدور القانون رقم (97) لسنة 1992 بشأن الإرهاب وضم نصوصه إلى قوانين العقوبات والإجراءات الجنائية وإنشاء محاكم أمن الدولة وسرية الحسابات بالبنوك والأسلحة والذخائر ، حيث أيد هذا الاتجاه التشريعي بعض الفقه بالقول الآتي: "والمشرع في الواقع حين فكر فيه (قانون لمواجهة الإرهاب) تردد الفكر بين أمرين ، إما أن يصدر في شكل قانون مستقل كقانون المخدرات مثلاً أو قانون الأسلحة والذخائر ، وأما أن يقتصر على تعديل نصوص معينة في قانون العقوبات أو قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، وقد انحاز المشرع إلى الحل الثاني ، وأنه وفق في ذلك ، لأن إدماج النصوص المقترحة أو النصوص المعدلة في قانون كبير وأساسي قائم ، كقانون العقوبات أو قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من شأنه أن يكفل خضوع هذه الجرائم الجديدة للأحكام العامة والمبادئ الأساسية الواردة في قانون العقوبات( ).
	ومن الناحية الموضوعية اتجه المشرع إلى عدة قواعد موضوعية لمقابلة هذه الظاهرة الإجرامية حيث  أنشأ صوراً جديدة للتجريم لم تكن موجودة في التشريعات الحالية ، وتجريم أفعال الإرهاب بمجرد تعريض المصلحة المحمية للخطر. وقد اعتمد المشرع لتشديد عقوبات جرائم ممن تعد طبقاً للمفاهيم الحديث جرائم إرهابية ، أو استحداث وسائل للمعاملة العقابية ، أو يعدل قوانين أخر غير عقابية بحيث تكون على صلة بظاهرة الإرهاب المجتمع.
	وقد ذهب جانب من الفقه ما يؤيد تشديد العقاب ضد مرتكبي جرائم الإرهاب ، نظراً للطبيعة العقابية للمواجهة التشريعية لأغراض الردع العام بسبب خطورة هذه الظاهرة الإجرامية وتهديدها للمجتمع في مقوماته .
	ونحـنُ لا نؤيد المواجهة التشريعية لظاهرة الإرهاب بالعقاب والتشديد فقط ،لان بعض من هؤلاء المجرمين عليهم سيطرة معنوية معينة تجعلهم لا يأبون كثيراً للعقوبات الصارمة المرصودة لذلك ، وعلى رأسها عقوبة الإعدام باعتبار المواجهة كما تتضمن التعرض للصور المختلفة لهذه الظاهرة ، أو ما يمكن أن يساعد الإرهاب ، فيجب أن تتضمن صور أخرى للمواجهة العقابية عن طريق التدابير الاحترازية التي يمكن إتباعها بدلاً من العقوبات المقررة بالنسبة لبعض الأشخاص( ).
	أما الإرهاب فقد عرفه قانون العقوبات المصري المعدل بالقانون رقم 97 لسنة 1992 في المادة (86) لهذا القانون " بأنه كل استخدام للقوة أو العنف أو التهديد أو الترويع يلجأ إليه الجاني تنفيذاً لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي يهدف الإخلال بالنظام العام أو تعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر ، إذا كان من شان ذلك إيذاء الأشخاص أو إلقاء الرعب بينهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر ، أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بالمواصلات أو بالأموال أو المباني أو الأملاك العامة أو الخاصة أو دور العبادة أو معاهد العلم لأعمالها أو تعطيل تطبيق الدستور أو القوانين أو اللوائح( ).
	وقد تبين من التعريف بأن الإرهاب بموجب المادة (86) تتوفر فيه ثلاثة عناصر وهي( ):-
أولاً: استخدام وسائل معينه:-
	الإرهاب وفقاً لهذا النص هو استخدام الجاني للقوة أو العنف أو التهديد أو الترويع ، على أن يكون التنفيذ الإجرامي فردياً أو جماعياً ، كما أنه يستوجب وجود خطة معينه لما يصدر عن الجاني من نشاط إجرامي ، هذا الخطة يستوي أن تكون فكرة لدى شخص واحد أو مجموعة من الأشخاص.
ثانياً: أن يكون استخدام هذه الوسائل من أجل غاية معينة:-
	يفترض أن تنصرف أرادة الجاني عند قيامه بنشاطه الإرهابي طبقاً للتعريف الوارد بالمادة (86) إلى غاية معينة (القصد الجنائي) ، وهي الإخلال بالنظام العام أو تعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر ، والمشرع طلب توفر القصد الخاص لدى الجاني أي أن تمتد إرادة الجاني إلى عناصر لا تعد في ذاتها من أركان النشاط الإجرامي.
ثالثاً: أن يكون من شأن النشاط الإجرامي تحقيق نتائج معينة:-
	لا يكفي لقيام استخدام وسائل معينة لغاية محددة بل يستوجب علاوة على ذلك أن يكون من شأن استخدام هذه الوسائل إيذاء الأشخاص أو إلقاء الرعب بينهم أو تعرض حياتهم أو حرياتهم أو أمنهم للخطر أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو الاتصالات أو المواصلات أو الأموال أو المباني أو الأملاك العامة أو الخاصة أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها أو منع ممارسة السلطات العامة أو دور العبادة أو معاهده العلم لأعمالها أو تعطيل تطبيق الدستور أو القوانين أو اللوائح.



الفرع الثالث
الإرهاب في التشريع الفرنسي
	بعد صدور قانون 22 يوليو عام 1996 وضع المشرع الفرنسي نص المادة 421/1 ليكمل النقص الموجود في نصوص قانون 18 أبريل 1939 وقانون 467/72 الصادر بتاريخ 9 يونيو 1972 ، هو مكمل في التشريع الفرنسي في قانون العقوبات لبعضه البعض في النصوص التي تعاقب وتجرم جميع العمليات الإرهابية مهما كان طبيعة بالتشكيل الإجرامي سواء كان عبارة عن مشروع أو جماعه أو كان تحت ستار تجاري أو خيري أو غير ذلك وكذلك صناعة ونقل وحيازة الأسلحة والذخيرة وبيعها واستخدامها وكذلك تجريم كل مراحلها( ).
	والمادة 421 /2 أعتبرت الفعل إرهابياً عند صدوره عمداً من قبل شخص أو جماعة يهدف إلى الإخلال بالنظام العام عن طريق التخويف والإرهاب من شأنها تهديد المواطنين.
	والمادة 421 - 1 -2 أعتبرت الفعل إرهابياً عندما يكون هناك مشاركة في تنظيم أو اتفاق يهدف إلى تهيأت أحدى الأفعال الإرهابية( ).
	كما أن الجريمة الإرهابية تدخل ضمن الجريمة المنظمة ، وقد نص قانون الإجراءات الفرنسي في  المادة 706 /73 بالبند رقم 11 بتطبيق هذا المادة في قانون الإجراءات المتعلقة بالإجرام المنظم على الجريمة الإرهابية المنصوص عليها بالمادة 421/1 حتى 421/5 من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي. والذي يقع تحت طائلة هذه المواد الفعل المقررة للجريمة الإرهابية ، ونص المادة 706 /73 ويطبق عليه الإجرائي يتعلق بالتفتيش والقبض والمتابعة القضائية والتحقيق والحكم القضائي باعتبارها الجرائم الإرهابية( ).




المطلب الثاني
مناهضة الإرهاب في أطار جامعة الدول العربية(الاتفاقية العربية المناهضة الإرهاب)
	صدرت هذه الإتفاقية بقرار من مجلس وزراء العدل والداخلية العرب في اجتماعهما المشترك الذي عقد بمقر الأمانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية بتاريخ 22/4/1998. ولقد بدأ النفاذ بتاريخ 7/أيار /مايو 1999 وفقاً للمادة (40).
ولقد تناول الديباجة الإتفاقية بما يلي:-
	إن الدول العربية الموقعة: ترغب في تعزيز التعاون فيما بينها  لمكافحة الإرهاب ، الذي يهدد أمن الأمن الأمة العربية استقرارها ، وتشكل خطراً على مصالح الحيوية .
	وإلتزاماً بمبادئ الأخلاقية والدينية السامية ، ولاسيما أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ، وكذا التراث الإنساني للأمة العربية جميعها تنبذ كل أشكال العنف والإرهاب ، وتدعو إلى حماية حقوق الإنسان ، وهي الأحكام التي تتماشى معها مبادئ القانون الدولي وأسسه التي قامت إلى تعاون الشعوب من أجل إقامة السلام( ).
	وإلتزاماً بميثاق جامعة الدول العربية وميثاق هيئة الأمم المتحدة ، وجميع العهود والمواثيق الدولية الأخر التي تكون الدول المتعاقدة في هذه الإتفاقية طرفاً فيها.
	وتأكيداً على حق الشعوب في الكفاح ضد الاحتلال الأجنبي والعدوان بمختلف الوسائل ، بما في ذلك الكفاح المسلح من أجل تحرير أرضيها ، والحصول على حقها في تقرير مصيرها واستقلالها ، وبما يحافظ على الوحدة التربية لكل بلد عربي ، وذلك كله وفقاً لمقاصد ومبادئ ميثاق وقرارات الأمم المتحدة.
	وقد اتفقت على عقد الإتفاقية ، داعية كل دولة عربية لم تشارك في إبرامها إلى الانضمام إليها.
فقد تناول الإتفاقية على النحو التالي:
الباب الأول: تعاريف وأحكام عامة (المادة الأولى):-
1-	الدول المتعاقد:-
كل دولة عضو في جامعة الدول العربية صدقت على هذه الإتفاقية ، وأودعت وثائق تصديقها لدى الأمانة العامة للجامعة .
2-	الإرهاب:-
	كل فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد به أيا كان بواعثه أو أغراضه ، يقع تنفيذاً لمشروع إجرامي فردى أو جماعي ،يهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس ، أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر ، أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بأحد المرافق أو الأملاك العامة أو الخاصة ، أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها ، تعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية للخطر.
3-	الجريمة الإرهابية:-
	هي أي جريمة أو شروع فيها ترتكب تنفيذاً لغرض إرهابي في أي من الدول المتعاقدة ، أو على رعاياها أو ممتلكاتها أو مصالحها يعاقب عليها قانونها الداخلي ، كما تعد من الجرائم الإرهابية الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقيات التالية ، عدا ما استثنته منها تشريعات الدول المتعاقدة أو التي لم تصادق عليها:
‌أ-	إتفاقية طوكيو والخاصة بالجرائم والأفعال التي ترتكب على متن الطائرات والموقعة بتاريخ 16/9/1963م.
‌ب-	إتفاقية لاهاي بشأن مكافحة الاستيلاء غير المشروع على الطائرات الموقعة بتاريخ 16/12/1970م.
‌ج-	إتفاقية مونتريال الخاصة بقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الطيران المدني والموقعة في 23/9/1971م والبرتوكول الملحق بها والموقع في مونتريال 10/5/1984م.
‌د-	إتفاقية نيويورك الخاصة بمنع ومعاقبة الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الأشخاص المشمولين بالحماية الدولية بمن فيهم الممثلون الدبلوماسيين والموقعة في 14/12/1973م.
‌ه-	إتفاقية اختطاف واحتجاز الرهائن والموقعة في 17/12/1979م.
‌و-	إتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار لسنة 1983 ما تعلق منها بالقرصنة البحرية.
المادة (الثانية):-
(‌أ)	لا تعد جريمة ، حالات الكفاح المسلح بمختلف الوسائل ، بما في ذلك الكفاح المسلح ضد الاحتلال الأجنبي والعدوان من أجل التحرير وتقرير المصير ، وفقاً لمبادئ القانون الدولي ، ولا يعتبر من هذه الحالات كل عمل يمس بالوحدة الترابية لأي من الدول العربية.
(‌ب)	لا تعد أي من الجرائم الإرهابية المشار إليها في المادة السابقة من الجرائم السياسية.
وفي تطبيق أحكام هذه الإتفاقية ، لا تعد من الجرائم السياسية - ولو كانت بدافع سياسي- الجرائم الآتية :
1-	التعدي على ملوك ورؤساء الدول المتعاقدة والحكام وزوجاتهـم أو أصـولهم أو فروعهم.
2-	التعدي على أولياء العهد ، أو نواب رؤساء الحكومات ، أو الوزراء في أي من الدول المتعاقدة.
3-	التعدي على الأشخاص المتمتعـين بحماية دوليـة بمن فيهم السفراء والدبلوماسيون في الدول المتعاقدة أو المعتمدون لديها.
4-	القتل العمد والسرقة المصحوبة بإكراه ضد الأفراد أو السلطات أو وسائل النقل والمواصلات.
5-	أعمال التخريب والإتلاف للممتلكات المخصصـة لخدمة عامة حتى ولو كانت مملوكة لدولة أخرى من الدول المتعاقدة.
6-	جرائم تصنيع أو تهريب أو تخريب أو حيازة الأسلحة أو الذخائر أو المتفجرات أو غيرها من المواد التي تعد لارتكاب جرائم إرهابية .
المادة (الثالثة): ورد الإشارة في هذه المادة على أسس التعاون العربي لمكافحة الإرهاب  في المجال الأمني:-
	تتعهد الدول المتعاقدة بعدم تنظيم أو تمويل أو ارتكاب الأعمال الإرهابية أو الاشتراك فيها بأية صورة من الصور ، وإلتزاما منها بمنع ومكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية طبقاً للقوانين والإجراءات الداخلية لكل منها .......
المادة (الرابعة): ينص على التعاون العربي لمنع ومكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية:-
	تتعاون الدول المتعاقدة لمنع ومكافحة الجرائم الإرهابية ، طبقاً للقوانين والإجراءات الداخلية لكل دول .....
وتنص المادة (الخامسة والسادسة والسابعة والثامنة ): "تسلم المجرمين "إجراءات التسليم المتهمين والمحكومين عليهم في الجرائم الإرهابية المطلوب تسليمهم من أي دول المتعاقدة .
	وتنص المادة (التاسعة والعاشرة والحادية عشرة والثانية عشرة) هي المتعلق في الإنابة القضائية القيام في إقليمها نيابة عنها ، بأي إجراء قضائي متعلق بدعوى ناشئة عن الجرائم إرهابية بين الدول المتعاقدة .
حررت هذه الإتفاقية بالغة العربية بمدينة القاهرة /جمهورية مصر العربية في 25/12/1418هـ ،الموافق 22/4/1998 ، وإثباتاً لما جاء بها الإتفاقية ، قام أصحاب السمو والمعالي وزراء الداخلية والعدل العرب بتوقيع هذه الإتفاقية ، نيابة عن دولهم .

المطلب الثالث
خصوصية الدول العربية  لمكافحة الإرهاب في العراق في أطار الاتفاقية العربية لمناهضة الإرهاب 
	تولي جامعة الدول العربية اهتماماً متزايداً بمكافحة ظاهرة الإرهاب سواء على الصعيد العربي أو الدولي ، كما تحرص بصفة خاصة على متابعة تنفيذ قرارات مجلس الأمن والجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة ذات صلة. فقد أكدت الجامعة العربية في العديد من قراراتها إدانتها القاطعة للإرهاب بجميع صوره وأشكاله مهما كانت مبرراته ، ودعمها المتواصل لعقد مؤتمر دولي تحت إشراف ورعاية الأمم المتحدة أو دورة استثنائية للجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة لبحث ظاهرة الإرهاب والإسراع في إعداد إتفاقية الأمم المتحدة الشاملة بشأن الإرهاب الدولي تتضمن تعريفاً محدداً للإرهاب متفقاً عليه دولياً يميز بيـن الإرهاب والحق المشروع للشعوب في مقاومة الاحتلال مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن قتل المدنيين الأبرياء لا تقره الشرائع السماوية ولا المواثيق الدولية ، وقد طلبت جامعة الدول العربية بعدم الخلط بين الإرهاب والدين الإسلامي الحنيف الذي هو دين التسامح ونبذ التطرف والإرهاب وضرورة تعزيز التعاون الإقليمي والدولي لمواجهة هذه الظاهرة ،التي شغلت حيزا كبيراً من اهتمام فقهاء القانون الجنائي والدولي لما تشكله ظاهرة الإرهاب من خطر عظيم على المجتمع وبما تخلفه من ضياع للأمن وتدمير للممتلكات وانتهاك للحرمات وتدنيس للمقدسات وقتل وخطف للمدنيين الآمنين وتهديد لحياة الكثير منهم( ).
	ويؤكد الواقع على أن الأغطية الأيديولوجية لسياسة أمريكا الحربية ترتكز على إعادة الدول الخارجة عن سيطرة رأس المال واحتكاراته الدولية من خلال التدخل في صياغة وتوجيه الصراعات الوطنية /الاجتماعية لصالح القوى والفعاليات السياسية المتناغمة مع توجهات الليبرالية الجديدة( ).
	وقبل عرض موقف جامعة الدول العربية من الغزو الأمريكي على العراق ،نذكر بموقف ممثلي الشعوب العربية من هذه الحرب نقصد به الاتحاد البرلماني العربي الذي في ختام جلسته الطارئة للدورة (33) والمنعقدة في عمان في كانون الأول 1998 والذي تضمن في جدول أعماله بنداً واحداً تحت عنوان: "العـدوان الأمريكي البريطاني على العراق وموضوع رفع الحصار عن الشعب الشقيق" ، وقد أدان الميكي البريطاني الحرب على العراق إدراكاً منه للمسؤولية القومية وللخطورة التي يشكلها الغزو الأمريكي ـ البريطاني على الأمن القومي العربي برمته لأنه يخدم المصالح الإسرائيلية. مبين في هذا الخصوص الأخطار المحدقة بالأمة العربية وأقطارها ومسؤولية الحكومات العربية على الصعيد القومي لاسيما  ضرورة عقد مصالحة بين هذه الدول وتعيد للتضامن العربي لحمته وتصون الأمن القومي العربي بالاعتماد على القدرات العربية الذاتية وتضمن تفعيل مؤسسات العمل العربي المشترك ، وعلى رأسها جامعة الدول العربي.
ومما جاء في أهم بنود هذا البيان ما يلي( ):-
•	إدانة العدوان الأمريكي - البريطاني الغاشم على العراق ومطالبة مجلس الأمن الدولي بضمان عدم تكراره يؤيد حق العراق بالمطالبة بتعويض عن الخسائر المادية والبشرية التي لحقت به.
•	يؤكد التضامن الفعال للبرلمانيين العرب مع وحدة العراق أرضاً وشعباً واستقلاله وسيادته الوطنية ورفضهم لكل أشكال التدخل الإقليمي والدولي في شؤونه الداخلية .
•	يدعو الحكومات العربية إلى العمل على رفع الحصار المفروض على العراق ، ووضع حد نهائي للمعاناة التي يقاسي منها الشعب العراقي الشقيق.
•	ويطالب البرلمانات العربية الأعضاء باتخاذ توصيات تدعو الحكومات العربية للعمل على رفع الحصار المفروض على العراق.
•	وإلغاء مناطق الحظر الجوي شمالي وجنوبي العراق باعتبار أن هذا الحظر لا يستند إلى أي قرار من الأمم المتحدة ، ويشكل انتقاصاً من السيادة الوطنية وتهديداً لوحدة العراق الترابية .....
      وقد تصاعدت العمليات الإجرامية الإرهابية ضد البعثات الدبلوماسية كما استهدفت أبناء الشعب عامة دون تمييز، حيث استهدف الإرهاب في بداية المرحلة السفارات العربية والهيئات الدبلوماسية الأخرى ،فقد تم  تفجير السفارة الأردنية ومقر هيئة الأمم المتحدة وقتل ممثل الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة (دي ميليو ) في تفجير إرهابي ، وأيضاً اختطف وقتل السفير المصري السفير إيهاب الشريف ، وحملات ترويع ضد الدبلوماسيين في بغداد في الوقت الذي تحاول فيه إقناع الدول الإسلامية بسحب تمثيلها الدبلوماسي فيها ، وقد تعرض السفير الباكستاني في بغداد لكمين نجا منه بأعجوبة ، أما البحرين فقد أصيب رئيس بعثتها فيما وصفه مسؤولون بأنه محاولة اختطاف أثناء توجهه إلى عمله، عندها  جاءت تحرك جامعة الدول العربية  لمتابعة تنفيذ قراريها على المستوى الوزاري رقم 6324 و 6325 في 9/9/2003 واللذين طلب فيهما من الأمين العام متابعة الوضع في العراق وتقديم تقرير إلى المجلس عن مدى التقدم الحاصل في تنفيذ هذين القرارين ، حيث أكدت جميع القوى السياسية والحزبية والعشائرية والمراجع الدينية وعدد من أعضاء مجلس الحكم الانتقالي من خلال لقاءاتهم مع الأمين العام على أهمية قيام الأمانة العامة للجامعة بإرسال وفد إلى العراق ، وبعدها قام الأمين العام بإرسال وفد من الأمانة العامة للجامعة برئاسة السفير (أحمد بن حلي) ، الأمين العام المساعد المشرف على القطاع السياسي ومجلس الجامعة وعضوية السيد الجاروش مدير الإدارة العربية ، والسيد حسام زكي الناطق الرسمي باسم الأمين العام ، والسيد طلال الأمين المسؤول عن الشؤون العربية في مكتب الأمين العام ورئيس قسم اللجان الوزارية.
	حيث كان من أولويات مهمة وفد الجامعة هو التأكيد الحرص على التواصل مع الشعب العراقي والتعبير عن التضامن العربي معه ، والاطلاع عن كثب على الأوضاع السياسية والأمنية والمعيشية فيها ،والتقدم الحاصل نحو استعادة الشعب العراقي لسيادته وإعادة بناء مقومات دولته ومؤسساته الوطنية ،وأيضاً التوصل مع مختلف فئات الشعب الواحد والاستماع إلى رؤاها ومقترحاتها  بشأن نقل السلطة إلى العراقيين وإنهاء الاحتلال ، بالإضافة إلى التعرف على وجهة نظر العراقيين حول الدور العربي المأمول للمساهمة في العملية السياسية في جهود إعادة إعمار العراق.
	وقد قام وفد الجامعة بأداء المهمة الموكلة إليه خلال الفترة من 18 إلى 30/12/2003 حيث دخل العراق عن طريق البر من دمشق في 18/12/2003 وعاد إلى القاهرة عن طريق الكويت بعد انتهاء مهمته التي زار خلالها بغداد العاصمة وضواحيها ،وعدد من المدن وقد التقى الوفد مجلس الحكم الانتقالي وعدد من الوزراء وشخصيات عراقية وزعماء ورؤساء وممثلي الأحزاب والمرجعيات الدينية والعشائر وأساتذة الجامعات وأعضاء النقابات ومنظمات المجتمع المدني ، وأيضاً التقى بالوفد رؤساء البعثات الدبلوماسية العرابية المتواجدة في العراق.
	وقد أكد وفد الجامعة العربية على أن تلك الأعمال الإجرامية  كالتفجيرات والاعتداءات المسلحة على مراكز الشرطة والمنشآت المدنية العراقية وأعمال العنف الذي ذهب ضحيتها المواطنين الأبرياء لا يمكن اعتبارها من أعمال المقاومة للاحتلال ، وإنما هي عمليات إرهابية تهدف إلى زعزعة الأمن والاستقرار وتعطيل مسيرة العملية السياسية وزرع بذور الفتنة والاقتتال الطائفي والعرقي . وقد اتضح لوفد الجامعة العربية أن دول الجوار لم تضبط حدودها مع العراق والتي أدت إلى زيادة عمليات الإرهابية وتسرب الإرهابيين وتهريب الأسلحة وتجارة المخدرات.
	وأيضاً الدور السلبي الذي تقوم به بعض الفضائيات العربية في إثارة الطائفية والعرقية في العراق وتؤجج نار الفتنة ، كما أن مطالب الدول العربية تلعب دوراً في سياستها الإعلامية موجهة إلى الشعب العراقي وتساهم في تحقيق الأمن والاستقرار وتعزيز أجواء الوحدة بين أبناء الشعب العراقي.
	وقد قام وفد الجامعة الدول العربية بتعين ممثل دائم في العراق لتأكيد ومتابعة الحضور العربي في الساحة العراقية ودور العرب في الحوار الداخلي الدائر حول مستقبل العراق ومساعيها في تحقيق الاستقرار واستعادة سيادتها وإعادة إعمارها.وقد أوصى وفد الجامعة بالإسهام الفعال في مشاريع  إعمار العراق وحث المنظمات وصناديق التنمية العربية على الاضطلاع بدورها في هذا المجال ، والترحيب بالجهود التي تقوم بها الجامعة في هذا الصدر ، ومناشدتها للتدخل من أجل المساهمة في حل مشكلة الديون العراقية وديون الحرب. ودعوتها تقديم المساعدات المالية والعينية العاجلة لإعادة تأهيل الوزارات والأجهزة الحكومية العراقية والتي انهارت تماماً وتعرضت للنهب بعد سقوط النظام (الدكتاتوري) ، علما أن هذه المساعدات  تكون على شكل دورات تدريبية وبرامج إعادة تأهيل للموظفين والكوادر الفنية ، وأيضاً تقديم المساعدات والتجهيزات والمعدات والمختبرات لصالح الدوائر الحكومية والمستشفيات والمدارس ومعالجة المشاكل الإنسانية وتحسين ظروف الحياة المعيشية للمواطن العراقي( ).
   وأيضاً شدد الأمين العام للجامعة العربية الدكتور نبيل العربي على أن مواجهة مع إرهاب تنظيم "داعش "المشتعلة في العراق وسوريا وغير من مجموعات الإرهاب والتطرف لابد وأن تكون مواجهة شاملة ، لا يقتصر فقط على النواحي الأمنية والعسكرية فقط بل يجب أن تشمل المواجهة السياسية والفكرية والعقائدية والدينية والأعلامية مشيراً الى أن ما أكدت قرارات جامعة الدول العربية للتعامل بفاعلية مع الجذور والأسباب التى ادت الى ظهور هذا الآفة الخطيرة في المجتمعات العربية والتخفيف منابع الفكر الإرهابي المتطرف والذي لا يمت بصلة الى الدين الاسلامي ) (.
رأي الباحث:-
	الارهاب هو الأستعمال المنظم للوسائل الأستثنائية للعنف ويكون هدفها أستهداف فرداً أو جماعة أو مؤسسات رسمية أو غير رسمية أو الإضرار بالممتلكات العامة أو الخاصة والاعتداء على الحضارة والتراث الديني والقومي والمذهبي بغية الإخلال بالوضع الأمني وإدخال الرعب والخوف في نفوس الناس وإثارة الفوضى تحقيقاً لغايات إرهابية وهو التمسك بالسلطة والاحتفاظ بها.
	علماً المشرع العراقي قد تسرع في إصدار قانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم(13) لسنة 2005 فجاء هذا القانون في المواد من (1-6) بصياغة ركيكة لم يراعي فيه مبدأ التدرج في العقاب كما إن هذا القانون قد صدر ضل الاحتلال الأمريكي .وكان أجدر بالمشرع العراقي تحديد الأحكام الإجرائية والموضوعية بشكل خاص وعدم الإحالة إلى قانون أخر لكون هذه الجرائم تصنف ضمن الجرائم الخاصة.
	إيجاد تنظيم قانوني دقيق عن طريق صياغة نصوص قانونية من شأنها مواكبة حجم وخطورة الظاهرة الإرهابية.
وفي ظل هذه الظروف ونظرا لعدم جدوى قانون مكافحة الإرهاب العراقي رقم(13) لسنة 2005 وضعف القدرة على صياغة نصوص تشريعية لمواجهة ظاهرة الإرهاب فإننا نوصي بتطبيق القانون رقم (7) لسنة 2012  المعمول به وفقا للصياغة التي جاء بها  قانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم (3) لسنة 2006 في إقليم كوردستان – العراق.




الفصل الثاني
القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة بالجرائم الإرهابية"قبل المحاكمة"









الفصل الثاني
القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة بالجرائم الإرهابية (قبل المحاكمات)"
	إن القواعد الإجرائية لا تقل أهمية عن القواعد الموضوعية ، لأن الإجراءات هي التي تؤدي إلى تطبيق القواعد الموضوعية وإعمال أحكامها والخروج بها إلى حيز التنفيذ( ).
	وقد كانت النظرة التقليدية هي إخضاع الجرائم كافة لقواعد إجرائية متماثلة ، على نحو لا يكون فيه لسلطات الضبط والتحقيق سلطات استثنائية في نوع معين من الجرائم ،ومع انتشار ظاهرة الإرهاب والمنظمات الإرهابية وتزايد الجرائم الإرهابية وخطورتها ، والآثار المدمرة التي تخلفها على مستوى الفرد والدولة ، واتساعاً مع سياسة المشرع في شأن التشديد في مواجهة الإرهاب ،وقد أصبح من الضروري وجود نظام أجرائي خاص لمواجهة الجريمة الإرهابية  ، يكون له طابع خاص من حيثُ السرعة في الإجراءات وبعض الاستثناءات التي تمكن السلطات المختصة من مواجهة هذه الجرائم وملاحقة مرتكبيها ، وأن يكون هذا النظام الإجرائي الخاص محاطاً بضمانات من اجل تحقيق التوازن ما بين مكافحة الجريمة الإرهابية والحفاظ على الحياة الأساسية للفرد وحرياته العامة المكفولة بنصوص الدستور والقوانين ، وتأسيساً على ما تقدم اتجه بعض المشرعين إلى إخضاع الجرائم الإرهابية لأحكام إجرائية خاصة فوسع من السلطات المخول أعضاء الضبط القضائي في أثناء مرحلة جمع الاستدلالات( ).
	حيث  أن القواعد الإجرائية المتخذة في مواجهة المتهمين في الجرائم الإرهابية بارتكابهم إحدى الجرائم الإرهابية أثناء مرحلة الاستدلال( ).تشمل إجراءات الاستدلال في الجريمة الإرهابية بالنسبة للمتهمين في هذه الجرائم مع توضيح أثر قانون الطوارئ على هذه الإجراءات لمواجهة الإرهاب.
وعليه سوف نقسم هذا الفصل على النحو الآتي:-
المبحث الأول: مرحلة جمع الاستدلال للمتهمين في الجرائم الإرهابية.
المبحث الثاني: القوانين في حالة الطوارئ على الإجراءات مرحلة جمع الاستدلال ضد الجرائم الإرهابية.
المبحث الثالث: ألأحكام الإجرائية الخاصة في مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية.






المبحث الأول
مرحلة جمع الاستدلال للمتهمين في الجرائم الإرهابية
       وهي الإجراءات المتعلقة بالكشف عن الجريمة ومرتكبيها  ومن اجل إيضاح هذه الإجراءات سوف نقوم بتقسيم هذا المبحث الى ثلاث مطالب،  نتناول في المطلب الأول الإجراءات التحفظية و في المطلب الثاني إجراءات القبض أما في المطلب الثالث فنتناول إجراءات التصرف مع المتهمين الذين تم القبض عليهم والذين لم يتم القبض عليهم وعلى النحو الآتي:-
المطلب الأول: الإجراءات التحفظية.
المطلب الثاني: إجراءات القبض.
المطلب الثالث: إجراءات التصرف مع المتهمين .






المطلب الأول
الإجراءات التحفظية 
      الأصل العام في الإجراءات التحفظية انها لا تمثل خروجاً على القواعد العامة ،لأنها تدخل في الاختصاصات العادية لمأموري الضبط القضائي حيث أنها تتجرد من الإجبار والقهر ،ولا  تنطوي على المساس بحقوق الأفراد وحرياتهم.  وقد أباح المشرع لمأمور الضبط القضائي - بموجب القانون رقم 97 لسنة 1992م - بأتخاذها متى توافرت الشروط وأصبح لديه دلائل كافية على إتهام شخص بارتكابه جريمة من هذا النوع ، محل الدراسة( ).
       وفي اعتقادنا أن المستفاد من نص المادة (7) مكرراً من قانون رقم 105 لسنة1980م الخاص بإنشاء محاكم الدولة هو مأمور الضبط القضائي وإن هذا القانون ينص على" الإجراءات التحفظية "وهو كل إجراء من شأنه التحفظ على المتهم في مثل هذا الجرائم الإرهابية( ).
         لأن التحفظ على شخص المتهم هو إجراء من خلاله  يسيطر به مأمور الضبط القضائي على المتهم بحيث يحول دون الهروب أو العبث بأدلة الجريمة ،ولا تكون هذه الإجراءات التحفظية من قبيل القبض فهي اقرب إلى الاستدلال.
ويشترط لصحة الإجراءات التحفظية مايلي) (:-
الشرط الأول: وجود دلائل كافية على ارتكاب المشتبه به ،سواء كانت تلك الدلائل فعل أو قول أو حركة تصدر عن شخص المشتبه به ، تفيد ارتكابه الجريمة ، ولا يشترط أن ترقي الدلائل الكافية إلى مستوى إثبات الدليل ، فهو مجرد استنتاج قد يكون صحيحاً وقد يكون غير صحيحاً.
الشرط الثاني: أن تكون الجريمة من بين الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القسم الأول من الباب من الباب الثاني من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات.
       وفي حالة توافر هذان الشرطان كان لمأمور الضبط القضائي التحفظ على المتهم لمدة لا تزيد على أربع وعشرين ساعة ، ويتعين عليه خلالها أن يطلب من النيابة العامة الإذن له بالقبض على المتهم ، ووجه الخروج هنا عن القواعد العامة واضح ، إذ أنه في حالات التلبس بالجريمة يتطلب المشرع العرض على النيابة العامة ، في حين خول المشرع مأمور الضبط القضائي أن يتحفظ على المتهم لمدة أربع وعشرين ساعة( ).
	وبعد إلغاء محاكم أمن الدولة في مصر لم يعد بمقدور مأمور الضبط القضائي أن يتحفظ على المتهم بجريمة إرهابية لمدة تزيد على أربع وعشرين ساعة إعمالاً للقواعد العامة.
	وكل ما ورد أعلاه منصوص في المادة (35) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصرية.وعليه ذهب رأى في الفقه إلى أن الإجراءات التحفظية التي ذكرها المشرع في المادة (35) إجراءات جنائية لا تخرج عن إطار سلطات الاستدلال التي منحها المشرع لرجال الضبط القضائي والتي يكون غاية المشرع منها هو منع المتهم من الهرب والمحافظة على أدلة الجريمة.مثل ذلك تلك الإجراءات التي تتخذ ضد المشبه به لمنعهُ  من الفرار ،ريثما يصدر الأمر بالقبض عليه من النيابة العامة( ).
موقف محكمة النقض من المادة (35) إجراءات جنائية:-
	نخلص مما تقدم أن التحفظ على المتهم في القانون المصري يعتبر بمثابة إجراء وقائي حتى يصدر من النيابة العامة ،وأن هذا الإجراء لا يعتبر بمثابة قبضاً بالمعنى القانوني وليس فيه مساس بحرية الفرد ......إلا أنه في الواقع العملي هو الإجراء الوحيد الذي قد يمس بحرية المشتبه فيه أثناء ممارسة مأمور الضبط القضائي لسلطته الأصلية في إجراء الاستدلال .وأن كان هذه الإجراء "بطبيعته لا ينطوي على المساس بحرية الفرد .
     وعليه فقد ذهبت محكمة النقض إلى أن هذا الإجراء لا يتفق مع صريح نص المادة (41) من الدستور التي لا تبيح تقييد حرية الفرد إلا بأمر يصدرها من النيابة العامة أو القاضي المختص وأن الأحكام الواردة بالمادة 35 التي ذكرناها سابقاً تعتبر منسوخة ضمناً بقوة الدستور نفسهُ منذ تاريخ العمل بأحكامه دون تربص صدور قانون ولا يجوز الاستناد إليها في إجراء القبض منذ ذلك التاريخ.
	إلا أن الفقه المصري يرى أن هذا الإجراء - التحفظ على المتهم – له مبررهُ ذلك لأن سند هذا الإجراء هو الضرورة الإجرائية والمصلحة في كشف الحقيقة وأن في طبيعته لا يوجد أي مساس بالحرية ،وعلى الرغم لما فرض عليه بعض الشروط والقيود عند تنفيذها وفي حالة إذا تجاوز مأمور الضبط حدود هذا الإجراء ، مما يترتب عليه المساس بحرية الفرد فإن هذا التصرف أو الإجراء يعتبر باطلاً لاعتدائه على حرية الفرد التي يحميها الدستور ومنع تقيدها إلا بأمر من السلطة المختص في ذالك( ).
	وفقاً للمادة 73 من قانون الإجراءات الفرنسي يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائي استيقاف المشتبه به في  واصطحابه إلى القسم والتحري عنه بشرط أن لا تتجاوز هذه المدة 24 ساعة ،أما إذ توافرت دلائل كافية ضد المتهم جاز  زيادة مدة الاحتجاز لأكثر من  24 ساعة أخرى بناء على إذن النيابة العامة ، ولا يكفي أطالة مدة الاحتجاز بمجرد الاشتباه بالشخص .
	واستثناء من الأحكام السابقة قرر المشرع في المادة 706 -23 جواز أطالة حجز المشتبه به في الجرائم الإرهابية لمدة 28 ساعة بناء على طلب مدعى الجمهورية وبأذن من رئيس المحكمة أو قاضي التحقيق( ).





المطلب الثاني
أجراءات القبض
سنتناول في هذا المطلب حالات القبض على المتهم الارهابي والاجراءات التي يتم إتخاذها بحقه وذلك في كل من التشريع المصري والتشريع العراقي وكالاتي:_
الفرع الاول
الوضع في التشريع المصري
	يقصد بإلقاء القبض اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لتقيد حرية المقبوض عليه ووضعه تحت تصرف الجهة المخولة لها بإلقاء القبض عليه لفترة زمنية معينة تستهدف منعهُ من الفرار تمهيداً لاستجوابه من قبل الجهات المختصة( ).
	ولم يعرف المشرع المصري إجراء القبض على المتهم في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، كما لم يعرفهُ المشرع الفرنسي ،إلا أنه كان للفقه دور في بيان ماهية إجراء القبض فعرفهُ جانب من الفقه بأنه هو الحجز على حرية المتهم وذلك بتقييد حركته في التجوال.
	في حين عرفتهُ محكمة النقض أن القبض على المتهم "هو تقييد حريته في التجول والتعرض له بإمساكهُ وحجزه لفترة يسيرة لمنعه من الهرب ،وذلك حتى يمكن اتخاذ باقي الإجراءات( ).
     علماً أن القبض هو أهم وأخطر الإجراءات التي يملكها مأمور الضبط القضائي في حالة التلبس بالجريمة ، إذ أن الأصل في إجراء القبض بأنه من  إجراءات التحقيق وليس من إجراءات الاستدلال حيث أن القانون خول الأمر لمأمور الضبط القضائي عند التلبس بالجريمة ، سلطة اتخاذ بعض إجراءات التحقيق( ).
فالقبض بطبيعة الحال هو إجراء تحقيق، وعليه يجب صدورها من سلطة مختصة بالتحقق.
	وبما أن القبض من الإجراءات الماسة بالحرية الشخصية ،وأن المشرع لا يسمح به إلا لضرورة تقتضيها مكافحة الإجرام .فقد حصنها المشرع على تدوين ذلك في المادة (54) من الدستور المصري لسنة 2014 على انهُ "الحرية الشخصية حق طبيعي وهي مصونة لا تمس ، وفيما عدا حالة التلبس لا يجوز القبض على أحد أو تفتيشه أو حبسه أو تقييد حريته بأي قيد ،الا بامر قضائي مسبب يستلزمه التحقيق .
ويجب أن يبلغ فوراً كل كم تقيد حريتهُ باسباب ذلك ، ويحاط بحقوق كتابة، ويمُكن من الاتصال بذويه وبمحاميه فوراً،وأن يقدم إلى سلطة التحققيق خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت تقيد حريته".
      وتطبيقاً لما ورد أعلاه فقد نصت المادة (7) مكرراً - محل الدراسة - من القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980م - على أن النيابة العامة في هذه الحالة ولأمر تستلزمهُ ضرورة التحقيق وصيانة  أمن المجتمع أن تأذن بالقبض على المتهم لمدة لا تجاوز سبعة أيام.
يشترط في إجراءات القبض على المتهم الشروط الآتية:-
1-	وجود دلائل كافية ضد المتهم.
2-	أن يكون الاتهام بجريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القسم الأول من الباب الثاني من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات "جرائم الإرهاب ".
3-	أن تستدعي ضرورة التحقيق وصيانة أمن المجتمع ، وجود هذا القبض .
4-	ألا تتجاوز مدته سبعة أيام .
5-	أن يصدر من النيابة العامة المختصة .
	كما أوضحنا سابقاً أن المشرع قد خرج عن القواعد العامة بخصوص مدة القبض إذ هي في حالات التلبس بالجريمة لا تتجاوز أربع وعشرين ساعة .(م36 أ. ج).حيث رأينا في الجرائم الإرهابية إنها تمتد إلى سبعة أيام .ولعل المشرع قد أطالة في هذه المدة لكون جرائم الإرهاب لا يرتكبها شخص واحد بل يتعدد الجناة في ارتكابها ، الأمر الذي قد يؤدي إلى إطالة استجواب المتهمين لخطورتها وأهمية القضية وهذا يكون بمعرفه مأموري الضبط القضائي( ).
الفرع الثاني
الوضع في التشريع العراقي
	نصت المادة (92) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي على أنه (لا يجوز القبض على أي شخص أو توقيفه ، إلا بمقتضى أمر صادر من قاض أو محكمة أو في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها القانون ذلك ).وهذا يعني أن إلقاء القبض لا يجوز إلا بأمر من قاض أو محكمة ، إلا أن القانون أجاز إلقاء القبض من دون قرار أو أمر في حالات استثنائية وهي التي نص عليه المادة (102) قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ( ).
أ‌-	لكل شخص ولو بغير أمر السلطات المختصة أن يقبض على أي متهم بجناية أو جنحة في إحدى الحالات الآتية:
1-	 إذا كانت الجريمة مشهودة.
2-	إذا كان قد فر بعد القبض عليه قانونا.
3-	إذا كان قد حكم عليه غيابا بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية.
	ونجد أيضاً في المادة (103) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي المعدل توجب على كل فرد من أفراد الشرطة أو أعضاء الضبط القضائي أن يقبض على أي من الأشخاص الآتي بيانهم:
1-	كل شخص صدر أمر بالقبض عليه من سلطة مختصة.
2-	كل من كان حاملاً سلاحاً ظاهرا أو مخبأً خلافا لأحكام القانون.
3-	كل شخص ظن لأسباب معقول أنه ارتكب جناية أو جنحة عمدية ولم يكن له إقامة معين.
	وفي اعتقادنا أن هاتين المادتين وإن كانتا تنطبقان على الجرائم العادية إلا  إنهما وبلا شك يكونان أكثر فاعلية في الجرائم الإرهابية ، فالجريمة الإرهابية من الجرائم الخطيرة والتي لا ترقى إليها الجرائم العادية ، حيثُ أن التنظيمات الإرهابية التي تسعى إلى مقاومة السلطات العامة في الدولة من خلال الفرار من السجن مستعينا الخلايا الإرهابية الموجود خارج المؤسسات العقابية كما حصل في سجن أبو غريب ، وأيضاً تقوم في استخدام السلاح بشكل ظاهري .
	وأن المشرع العراقي قد جعل مرتكب الجرائم عرضة للملاحقة ليس فقط من جانب مأمور الضبط  القضائية بل من جانب كافة أفراد المجتمع وبهذا يجعل المتهم ملاحقاً قانونيا أينما يكون .
فقد خول في أمر الدفاع عن السلامة الوطنية - تشريعات وقوانين من 1960 إلى 2006 - القوانين والتشريعات العراقية حيث نص في المادة الثالث أولاً يخول رئيس الوزراء في حالة الطوارئ وفي حدود منطقة إعلانها بالسلطات الاستثنائية المؤقتة التالية :
أولاً:- بعد استحصال مذكرة قضائية للتوقيف أو التفتيش إلا في حالة ملحة للغاية وضع قيود على حرية المواطنين أو الأجانب في العراق ، في الجرائم المشهودة أو التهم الثابتة بأدلة أو قرائن كافية فما يخص الانتقال والتجول والتجمع والتجمهر والمرور والسفر من والى العراق وحمل أو استخدام الأسلحة والذخائر والمواد الخطرة ، يمكن احتجاز المشتبه بسلوكهم وتفتيشهم أو تفتيش منازلهم وأماكن عملهم ، ولرئيس الوزراء تخويل هذا الصلاحيات أو غيرها إلى من يختاره قياديين عسكريين أو مدنيين( ).
	نجد في المادتين 63 ، 77 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي بأنه لا يجوز احتجاز المتهم في أحوال التلبس أو جمع الاستدلال لمدة تزيد عن أربع وعشرين ساعة أما إذا كانت الأدلة كافية في أن المشتبه به متورط  جاز أطالة مدة الأحتجاز لأكثر من أربع وعشرين ساعة أخرى بناء على إذن مكتوب من مدعي الجمهورية كما أن ممثل النيابة العامة هو مخول أن يطلب حضور المشتبه فيه أمامه قبل صدور الإذن ،ويجوز إطالة  مدة الحجز إذا كانت من الجرائم الإرهابية التي يتطلب ضرورة جمع الاستدلالات وهي استثناء من الأحكام السابقة يكون بناء على طلب مدعي الجمهورية وبأذن من رئيس المحكمة التي يكون المشتبه به محجوز فيها أو القاضي المفوض أو قاضي التحقيق إطالة هذه المدة إلى ثمان وأربعين ساعة بنسبة مساهمة المتهم في الجرائم الإرهابية .ويجب أن يكون المشتبه به حاضراً أمام الجهة التي تأذن بإطالة التوقيف قبل الإذن وعند الموافقة على إطالة التوقيف يتعين إخضاع المشتبه فيه لكشف طبي( ).




المطلب الثالث
إجراءات التصرف مع المتهمين 
	وأن القبض بطبيعة الحال هو إجراء مؤقت ، لأنه لا يعتبر وضعاً نهائياً للمتهم ،بل هو وسيلة لإكمال بقية  الإجراءات ،لان الغرض من هذا الإجراءات هو أم إثبات التهمه ضد المتهم أو عدم ثبوت الأدلة ضدهُ ،في حالة عدم الإثبات فيطلق سراحهُ ، وإذا ثبتت هذه الأدلة ضد المتهم أو عدم استطاعة المتهم إزالتها ، يجب تصعيد الإجراءات التي تتخذ ضدهُ ، وهذا ما ورده في نص المادة 7 مكرراً بقولها "ويجب على مأمور الضبط القضائي أن يسمع أقوال المتهم المقبوض عليه ، ويرسله إلى النيابة المتخصصة بعد انتهاء المدة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة ".
	وفقد انتقد البعض - بحق - هذا النص الوارد أعلاه لأنها اوجب على مأمور الضبط القضائي بإرسال المتهم بعد انتهاء المدة التي حددتها النيابة العامة ، حيث كان من الأولى استخدام اصطلاح "قبل " بدلاً من "بعد " ، لأن هذا المصطلح الأخير يثير التساؤل حول المدة الحدود الزمنية التي يسمح فيها إرسال المتهم إلى النيابة العامة بعد انتهاء فترة القبض ، فهل يجوز بعدها بيوم أو يومين أو أسبوع( ).
	وأيا ما كان الأمر حيث صدر القانون 95 لسنة 2003 متضمناً إلغاء القانون الخاص بإنشاء محاكم أمن الدولة ونص في مادته (5) على النحو التالي:
	تضاف إلى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية مادة جديدة برقم 206 مكرر نصها الآتي: المادة 206 مكرر (يكون لأعضاء النيابة العامة من درجة رئيس نيابة على الأقل بالإضافة إلى الاختصاصات المقررة للنيابة العامة سلطة قاضي التحقيق في تحقيق الجنايات المنصوص عليها في الأبواب الأول والثاني مكرر والرابع من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات ، ويكون لهم فضلاً عن ذلك سلطة محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة المبينة في المادة 143 من هذا القانون في تحقيق الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القسم الأول من الباب المشار إليه)( ).
    وبناء هذا التعديل يلزم الرجوع إلى القواعد العامة في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية  المصري المادة (36/1 )والتي تلزم مأمور الضبط القضائي أن يقوم بعرض المتهم على النيابة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ القبض عليه ، وأوجبت الفقرة الثانية من نفس المادة على النيابة العامة أن تستوجبه في ظرف أربع وعشرين ساعة ثم تأمر بالقبض عليه أو بإطلاق سراحه( ).
	حيث ألزم المشرع في المادة السالفة ذكرها 206 مكرر أن تصدر سلطة الأمر من عضو نيابة بدرجة رئيس نيابة عامة على الأقل وعليه إذ صدر الأمر من عضو نيابة بدرجة اقل ( معاون ، مساعد ، وكيل ) كان الأمر بالقبض إجراءاً باطلاً. وإن هذا التعديل يحقق نوعاً من الحماية الإجرائية بالنسبة للمتهم ويحميه من التعسف الإجرائي في قانون السابق 105 لسنة 1980 المتخذة من قبل مأمور الضبط القضائي( ).
	فقد أجاز قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي المعدل في المادة 107 عند إلقاء القبض على شخص أن يجرده من الأسلحة التي يحملها.
	حيث أن الإجراءات المتخذة من قبل أعضاء الضبط - أي رجال الشرطة - تتسم بالسرية التامة وخاصةً في الظروف الاستثنائية لمواجهة هذه الظاهرة فإن هذه السرية محاط بمجموعة من الضمانات الضرورية لحماية الحقوق  ، كما أن خضوع السلطة التنفيذية لسيادة القانون واحترام هذه الضمانات كل ذلك يؤدي إلى أن تأخذ العدالة مجراها الطبيعي( ).
     فقد نص تشريع  أمر الدفاع عن السلامة الوطنية في المادة (4)على أنه (تعرض القرارات والأوامر الصادر بتوقيف أو الأموال التي تتخذ بموجب أحكام هذا القانون على قاضي التحقيق على أن يمثل المتهم أمام قاضي التحقيق خلال (24) ساعة من اتخاذها( ).
	حيث أورد المشرع الفرنسي تعديلاً على المادة 706 - 16 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية  بموجب القانون رقم (96 - 647 ) الصادر في 24 من يوليه 1996 ،يتضمن هذا التعديل إلغاء القائمة الطويلة من جرائم القانون العام المذكور في النص القديم والتي يتطلب اتخاذ صورة مشروع فردي أو جماعي يكون غرضه إحداث اضطراب خطير في النظام العام عن طريق التهديد أو الترويج ، والتي من خلالها المادة 343 من قانون العقوبات السابق ذكرها.
    وقد اكتفى المشرع في المادة ذاتها بعد تعديلها بالنص على أن الأعمال الإرهابية التي جرمتها المواد 421 إلى 421-5 من قانون العقوبات ،وأيضاً الجرائم المرتبطة بها يتم التحقيق فيها والنطق الحكم وفقاً لقواعد القانون الحالي ،ومثل هذه الأعمال الإرهابية جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص ، والتي تشمل جريمة المادة 343 عقوبات :القبض على واحتجاز الأشخاص بدون وجه حق( ).









المبحث الثاني
القوانين في حالة الطوارئ على الإجراءات مرحلة جمع الاستدلال ضد الجرائم الإرهابية
أن الحديث عن أثر قانون الطوارئ على إجراءات الاستدلال ضد الجرائم الإرهابية يتطلب الإشارة  إلى الحالة التي يعالجها قانون الطوارئ ثم بيان أسباب هذا القانون طبقاً للقانون المصري والعراقي ، وأثر قانون الطوارئ على إجراءات الاستدلال الخاصة بالمحاكم التي ورد عليها النص في القانون( ).
	وذهب جانب من الفقه إلا أن حالة الطوارئ (Etat de siege)المعروفة قديماً في مصر بالأحكام العرفية (loiMarliale) تعني الإجراءات الاستثنائية التي تتخذها السلطة التنفيذية بقرارات إدارية ،في أحوال محددة واردة على سبيل الحصر وبشروط معينة وهي حالة الحرب  وحالات أخر هي حدوث اضطرابات في الداخل أو انتشار وباء( ).
	ويطلق عليه عادة تسمية (اللامشروعة ) أو مشروعية الأزمات( ). حيثُ أن قانون الطوارئ هو نظام أرسى الدستور أساسه واظهر القانون أصوله وأحكامه فهو ليس نظاماً مطلقا أو مقيد بضوابط قانونية عند استخدامه( ).
	ويجب أتخاذ الإجراء في حالة الطوارئ على مقتضى هذه الأحكام والأحوال وفي نطاق الحدود ولا كان معيباً بعيب مخالفة القانون مما يؤدي إلى خضوعه للرقابة القضائية ، فكل نظام أرسى الدستور أساسه ووضع القانون قواعد هو نظام يخضع بطبيعته لمبدأ سيادة القانون - مهما كان هذا النظام استثنائيا - ومن ثم لرقابة القضاء ، وما من شك في أن الاختصاصات المخولة للسلطات القائمة على إجراء حالة الطوارئ تجد سندها في القانون الذي عين نطاق تطبيقها فلا يجوز لها أن تتجاوز هذا النطاق وإلا  اتصف عملها حينئذ بعدم المشروعية( ).
	وتتحقق حالة الطوارئ إذا وجدت ضرورة تحتم على السلطة الإدارية  الرجوع إلى الدستور أو حكم القانون ، وذلك  بقيام هذه السلطة بممارسة بعض الإجراءات الخطيرة الماسة بالحياة والحقوق العامة( ).
	حيثُ أن القواعد المتبعة في ظل الظروف العادية تعجز عن تمكين السلطة التنفيذية من مواجهة الظروف الاستثنائية لهذا لجأت السلطات إلى هذا الإجراءات.
       وقد تتمثل هذه الإجراءات السلطة بشكل أفعالاً مادية أو قرارات فردية أو تنظيمية ويشترط بطبيعة الحال وجود تناسب بين مقدار الإجراءات المتخذة ومتطلبات الظروف الاستثنائية على اعتبار أن الضرورة تقدر بقدرها ، فإذا تجاوز الإجراء المستخدم ما تتطلبه هذه الظروف عد ذلك تعسفاً وأتصف الإجراء بعدم المشروعية وجاز الطعن عليه بالإلغاء أمام القضاء الإداري( ).
	ومن الأمثلة الظروف الاستثنائية التي تبرر للسلطة التنفيذية اللجوء إلى هذه الإجراءات الاستثنائية الحرب وانتشار الأوبئة والفتن والأعمال التي تؤدي إلى اضطراب الأمن الداخلي كالعمليات الإرهابية والتخريبية الموجهة ضد الأفراد والمنشآت والمؤسسات الحيوية الحكومية ، وهذا يؤدي إلى إضفاء صفة المشروعية على الإجراءات التي تقوم بها السلطة التنفيذية في ظل وجود هذه الظرف( )وعليه سوف نقسم هذا المبحث على النحو الاتي.












المطلب الاول 
في القانون المصري
	نصت المادة 148 من الدستور المصري الصادر سنة 1971 التي نصت على أنه "يعلن رئيس الجمهورية حالة الطوارئ على الوجه المبين في القانون ويجب عرض هذا الإعلان على مجلس الشعب خلال خمسة عشر يوماً التالية ليقرر ما يراه بشأنه"( ).
	وبناء على ما ورد في  نص المادة 148 من الدستور صدرت قوانين تنظم سلطة الدولة في حالة الطوارئ ، نصت المادة الأولى من قانون الطوارئ رقم 162 لسنة 1958 بتعديلاته . صدر القرار بقانون رقم 62 لسنة 1958بشأن حالة الطوارئ المعدل بالقرار بقانون رقم 60 لسنة 1968 والقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1972( ). والذي ألغى قانون الأحكام العرفية السابق لسنة 1945.
	وقد نصت المادة الأولى من قانون الطوارئ رقم 162 لسنة 1958 على أنه( ):" يجوز إعلان حالة الطوارئ كلما تعرض الأمن أو النظام العام في أرضي الجمهورية أو أي منطقة منها للخطر سواء أكان ذلك بسبب وقوع حرب أو قيام تهدد بوقوعها أو حدوث اضطرابات في الداخل أو كوارث عامة أو انتشار وباء.
  ولم يذكر في القانون ولا في أوامر رئيس الجمهورية نصوص تنظم مرحلة الاستدلال بصفة شاملة ، وبما أنهُ  لم يرد مثل هذا التنظيم فإن مرحلة الاستدلال وفي ظل قانون الطوارئ تخضع من حيث المبدأ إلى القواعد العامة المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية( ).
	يستثنى من هذا ، ما نصت عليه المادة السادسة من القانون المذكور المعدل بالقانون رقم 50 لسنة 1982 ، حيث نصت( ): " يجوز القبض في حالة على المخالفين الأوامر التي تصدر طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون والجرائم المحددة في هذه الأوامر ويكون للمقبوض أن يتظلم من أمر الحبس لدى محكمة أمن الدولة المختصة على أن يفصل في تظلمه خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ التظلم وإلا تعين الإفراج عن المحبوس فوراً . وللمحكمة المختصة سواء عند نظر التظلم أو أثناء نظر الدعوى أن تصدر قراراً بالإفراج المؤقت عن المتهم ويكون قرار المحكمة نافذا ما لم يطعن عليه وزير الداخلية خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدوره وكانت التهمة المنسوبة إلى المتهم من الجرائم أمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي.
	وإذا طعن وزير الداخلية على قرار الإفراج في هذه الحالة أحيل الطعن إلى دائرة أخرى خلال خمسة عشرة يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه على أن يفصل فيه خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ الإحالة وإلا تعين الإفراج عن المتهم فوراً ويكون قرار المحكمة في هذا الحالة نافذا .وفي جميع الأحوال يكون لمن رفض تظلمهُ أن يتقدم بتظلم جديد كلما انقضى ثلاثون يوماً من تاريخ رفض التظلم).
	والملاحظ على نص المذكور سالفاً أنه منح وزير الداخلية سلطة محكمة النقض على قرار المحكمة المختصة في صلاحية الإفراج عن المتهم ، في حال اعتراض وزير الداخلية على قرار الإفراج خلال مدة خمسة عشر يوماً يجعل القرار بحكم النقوض ويحال الطعن إلى دائرة أخرى لتفصل فيه خلال خمسة عشر يوماً  . لذا نقترح تعديل النص المذكور لما فيه خطورة على استقلال القضاء ونقترح أن يكون للوزير حق الطعن على قرار الإفراج أمام محكمة النقض ، ويكون قرارها نافذا وباتاً( ).
	وأيضاً يلاحظ على النص أن المشرع استخدم في فقرته الأولى مصطلح (القبض) حينما أورد عبارة " يجوز القبض في الحال " بعدها جاء في الفقرة الثانية واستخدم مصطلح (الحبس) حينما نص على أن يكون للمقبوض عليه أن يتظلم من أمر الحبس( ).
	التساؤل يثار في هذا الصدر هل قصد المشرع المصري من لفظي (القبض والحبس) شيئا واحداً وهو القبض بناء على أمر الحبس فيكون الحبس إجراء من إجراءات الاستدلال والحبس في مرحلة التحقيق؟
	ذهب رأي في الفقه والذي يؤيده ما يجري عليه العمل ، أن لفظ القبض أنما قصد به الحبس الاحتياطي الذي لم يحدد المشرع مدة لسريانه في النص المذكور( )  ودليلهم في ذلك إلى أن المشرع نص على أن "يكون للمقبوض عليه أن يتظلم من أمر حبسه " هو ما نص وفي هذا الحالة المشرع وفقا لهذا الرأي فقد كان يعنى من لفظي (القبض والحبس) شيئا واحداً فيكون كل من القبض والحبس إجراءاً من إجراءات الاستدلال.
	وذهب رأي أخر جدير بالتأييد أن الرأي السابق يمكن يكون مقبولا لو أن المشرع قد أطلق مدة الحبس الاحتياطي أثناء مرحلة التحقيق ، إلا أنه لم يفعل ذلك فرغم توسع سلطة النيابة العامة بشأنها إلا أنها مازالت محدود ولا يمكن تصور مدة القبض أو الحبس مطلقة وأن تلك المدة مقيدة في مرحلة التحقيق.
   ونحنُ نذهب إلى ترجيح  الرأي الأول لصراحة النص من جهة وهو ما يجري عليه العمل من حيث التطبيق من جهة أخرى.
ووفقا لهذا الرأي الذي  نؤيده  يكون قصد المشرع في المادة السابقة هو فصل القبض والذي يعتبر وهو إجراء استدلال عن الحبس الاحتياطي الذي يعد إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق ويصدر بناء على أمر من النيابة العامة( ).
وكما هو مبين في النص أن المشرع أطلق الحالات التي يجوز فيها إلقاء القبض أي لم يشترط أن يكون ذلك ضمن الحالات المنصوص عليها في القانون الإجراءات الجنائية " التلبس ، أذن النيابة ، توفير دلائل كافية في جرائم محددة"( ).
	وباستثناء الحالات التي أجاز قانون الطوارئ فيها إلقاء القبض ، تتم إجراءات الاستدلال الأخرى بالشروط ذاتها المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، وعلى وفق وبنفس القواعد العامة أي بالطرق الآتية : إصدار أمر بالحفظ أو الإحالة على التحقيق أو الإحالة على المحكمة مباشرة( ).

المطلب الثاني
في القانون العراقي
       فقد منح المشرع العراقي رئيس الوزراء سلطات استثنائية واسعة في أمر الدفاع عن السلامة الوطنية رقم 1  لسنة 2004 " قانون الطوارئ " ومن حصانات سلطة القبض على الأشخاص المشتبه بسلوكهم وتفتيش منازلهم  وأماكن عملهم في حالة توافر قرائن كافية ضد أولئك الذين يشكلون خطراً على الأمن الدولة( ) ،والقانون أجاز لرئيس الوزراء أن يخول صلاحيات إلى من يختار من قياديين عسكريين أو مدنيين . ولزم القانون على رئيس الوزراء أو من يمثله بان يعرض القرارات والأوامر الصادرة بتوقيف أو حجز الأشخاص أو الأموال التي تتخذ بموجب أحكامه على قاضي التحقيق على أن يمثل المتهم أمام قاضي التحقيق 24 ساعة من اتخاذها( ). 
       وإن أحكام قانون الدفاع السلامة الوطنية رقم 1 لسنة 2004 تخالف دستور العراقي الذي نص في مادة 19 /ثاني عشر-1  منه على أن يحظر الحجز ، وأيضاً نص على أن لا تتعارض الصلاحيات المخول لرئيس الوزراء أثناء حالة الطوارئ مع الدستور. 
     ويلاحظ على النص أعلاهُ  أن المشرع العراقي قد خلط بين مصطلح القبض وأمر الحبس لأن القبض يعد من إجراءات الاستدلال  أما الحبس الاحتياطي فهو من إجراءات التحقيق ويصدر بناءٌ على قرار قاضي التحقيق مختص.




المبحث الثالث
أحكام الإجرائية الخاصة في مرحلة التحقيق بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية
	التحقيق كلمة مشتقة من الحقيقة. والتحقيق الابتدائي هو أول مرحلة في الدعوى الجنائية ، وهو عبارة عن عدة إجراءات تتخذها السلطات من أجل تمحيص الأدلة التي أسفرت عنها المرحلة الممهدة للدعوى الجنائية وهي مرحلة جمع الاستدلالات بالإضافة إلى محاولة جمع أدلة جديدة تخدم التحقيق في الجريمة التي وقعت.وأن هذه الأدلة تؤدي إلى أثبات أو نفي الجريمة قبل أحالة المتهم إلى المحكمة المختصة ، وفي حالة ثبوت أدلة كافية على وقوع الجريمة وإثباتها إلى شخص معين كان إحالته إلى المحكمة أمر ثبوتياً ، وإلا فلا يلزم إحالة القضية إلى المحكمة أذا كان الدليل غير معتبر( ).
	ومرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي له خصوصية خاص عن غيرها من المراحل كونها تمثل (الحلقة الوسيطة في ثلاثية صيرورة الدعوى الإجرائية( ).
كما وقد منح المشرع المصري سلطات استثنائية للنيابة العامة في مواجهة الإرهاب ، أيضاً خول النيابة العامة سلطة قاضي تحقيق في الجرائم الإرهابية( ).

	وعليه سوف نتناول في تقسيمنا هذا المبحث ثلاث مطالب ،الأولى مرحلة التحري وجمع الأدلة والثاني سلطات النيابة العامة في التحقيق والثالث خصوصية الدعوى الجنائية  وعلى النحو الآتي:-
المطلب الأول: مرحلة التحري وجمع الأدلة الخاصة بالجرائم الإرهابية.
المطلب الثاني: سلطات النيابة العامة في التحقيق بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية ومواجهتها.
المطلب الثالث: خصوصية الدعوى الجنائية بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية.

المطلب الأول
مرحلة التحري وجمع الاستدلات الخاصة بالجرائم الإرهابية
	تتعلق هذه المرحلة بالكشف عن الجريمة ومرتكبيها ، وذلك عن طريق إجراء التحري وجمع البيانات الضرورية واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة الدعوى( ).
	ويقصد بإجراءات جمع الأدلة الأعمال التي يباشرها المحقق لتجميع الأدلة القانونية. وهذه الأدلة تخضع لمبدأ الحصر، حتى إذا كان هذا لا يتعارض مع مبدأ حرية القاضي في تكوين عقيدته.
	وإن إجراءات جمع الأدلة التي أوردتها أغلب التشريعات الجنائية فهي لا تخرج عن التفتيش وسماع الشهود والاستجواب وضبط الأشياء المتعلقة بالجريمة.
	وما عدا ما ذكر سابقاً فإن أي إجراء  أخر لا يرقي إلى مرتبة الدليل وإن أمكن اعتباره دليل أو قرينة فلا يجوز الاعتماد عليها كدليل في الإثبات.
	ومن ناحية فإن المشرع لم يقيد القائم بالتحقيق بترتيب معين في اتخاذ إجراءات جمع الأدلة فيحق له أن يبدأ في الاستماع إلى أقوال الشهود أو التفتيش إذا كان معالم الجريمة سريه الإخفاء.أو استجواب المتهم إذا كان معترف بجريمته ويخشى أن يعدل أقولهُ في اعترافاته كل ذلك حسب ظروف القضية( ).
	ونظراً للدور الذي تقوم بها سلطات الضبط القضائي ولأهميته في التحري عن جرائم الإرهاب فقد ذهبت اغلب التشريعات إلى إيجاد هيئات خاصة للقيام بمهمة الضبط القضائي المشار إليها سابقاً ووضع كل ما يتم التوصل إليه من معلومات بهذا الشأن تحت تصرف النيابة العامة (الادعاء العام ) أو السلطة التحقيقية.
وبما أن التشريعات منحت هذا الهيئة صلاحيات الواسعة لتنفيذ بعض من هذه الإجراءات التحقيقية والتي تعتبر من اختصاص السلطة التحقيقية مثل إلقاء القبض و التفتيش وسماع أقوال المتهم وغيرها من الإجراءات التحقيقية الأخرى.
	والمشرع العراقي في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية فقد افرد الشارع فيه الضبط القضائي الباب الأول من الكتاب الثاني منه حيث حدد أشخاصها واختصاصاتها ، في المادة (39) بين فيها أعضاء الضبط القضائي( ).
سوف نقسم هذا المطلب على النحو الآتي:-
الفرع الأول
التفتيش وأحكامهُ
     يقصد بالتفتيش هو ذلك الإجراء الذي تقوم به السلطة المختصة بغرض البحث عن أشياء تفيد في الكشف عن الجريمة ونسبتها إلى شخص معين( ).
أولاً: التفتيش وأحكامهُ في التشريع العراقي:-
   يقصد بالتفتيش هو الاطلاع على محل منحه القانون حرمة خاصة لضبط ما يكون فيه  مما يفيد في كشف الحقيقة عن جريمة معينة وقد يكون محل التفتيش ذات الشخص أو مسكنهُ أو مكان أخر أضفى عليه القانون حماية( ).
	وقد قررت أغلب الدساتير العالمية ضمانات ومنها الدستور العراقي النافذ كما هو منصوص في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 17 منه.
	وعليه سوف نفرق بين الدخول والتفتيش ، لأنه قد لا يكون غرض الدخول التفتيش وإنما هو مجرد تصرف اقتضهُ الضرورة ، كما هو الحال بالنسبة للمخول له  بالقبض على متهم هارب ، بينما يكون التفتيش من أجل بحث عن عناصر الحقيقية في مستودع السر وهو أجراء من إجراءات التحقيق.
	فقد منح المشرع العراقي لمأمور الضبط القضائي في المادة 73 قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي الدخول إلى أي مكان في حالة طلب المساعدة حيث نص على ما يلي( ):-
أ‌-	لا يجوز تفتيش أي شخص أو دخول أو تفتيش منزله أو أي مكان تحت حيازته إلا بناء على أمر من سلطة مختصة قانوناً .
ب‌-	يجوز تفتيش أي مكان دون مراعاة الشروط السابقة في حالة طلب المساعدة ممكن يكون في داخله أو حدوث حريق أو غرق أو ما شابه ذلك من أحوال الضرورة .
وعليه إذا توافرت شروط مباشرة التفتيش فأنه يتم أجراءه على النحو الآتي( ):-
-	يجب أن يكون التفتيش متعلقاً بجريمة وقعت فعلاً وتكون في القانون إما جناية أو جنحه أيا كان جسامتها أو طبيعتها.
-	يجب أن يكون هناك إتهام موجه إلى الشخص المراد تفتيشه أو تفتيش مسكنه أو تواجد دلائل على أنه حائز لأشياء تتعلق بالجريمة.
-	يجب أن يكون الغرض من التفتيش هو ضبط أشياء تتعلق بالجريمة أو تنفيذ في كشف الحقيقة. 
	وفي تقديري يجب إجراء التفتيش الفوري في أي محل يشك فيها بتواجد التنظيمات الإرهابية بغض النظر عن المكان الذي يجب إجراء التفتيش فيه ، لأن هذه المجموعات الإرهابية تشكل  خطراً على المجتمع وهي مصدر قلق للبلاد والمجتمع الدولي وبما أن جميع القوانين تكافح الإرهاب لذلك يجب اتخاذ إجراء التفتيش بشكل سري ومن قبل قوات لديها الخبرة في مجال مكافحه الإرهاب بغية مسح هذا المكان بشكل صحيح.  
ثانياً: التفتيش وأحكامهُ في القانون المصري:-
        نصت المادة (91/2) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري على أنه (لقاضي التحقيق أن يفتش أي مكان يضبط فيه الأوراق والأسلحة كل ما يحتمل أنه استخدم في ارتكاب الجريمة أنتج عنها أوقعت عليه، وكل ما يفيد كشف الحقيقة. وإن القاضي يتخذ هذا الإجراءات دون إذن من أحد حتى ولو وقع التفتيش على غير المتهمين أو غير منازلهم علماً أن النيابة العامة - بموجب الأهل - يستوجب حصولها في حالتي: وقوع التفتيش على غير المتهمين أو غير منازلهم. الحصول مقدماً على أمر مسبب من القاضي الجزائي بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وهذا ما أكدته المادة 206 الإجراءات الجنائية  وتتحرر النيابة العامة من هذا الأمر بالنسبة لجرائم العنف الإرهابي( ).
	فقد أجاز المشرع في الجرائم الإرهاب باستثناء عن الأمر القضائي الذي تداولهُ دستور سنة 1971م  في المادتين (41 ) بالنسبة إلى تفتيش الأشخاص وبالنسبة إلى تفتيش المساكن ، وأكده في القانون رقم (37) لسنة 1972 يعنى الترخيص له بالرجوع إلى أن يقبل هذا الدستور( ).
	وقبل إصدار هذا الدستور كان يجوز تفتيش المساكن في حالة التلبس دون اشتراط صدور أذن قضائي إلى أن جاء هذا الدستور والذي ألزم هذا الضمان في المادة (44) منهُ دون استثناء حالة التلبس مما دفع المحكمة الدستورية العليا لأن تقضي بعدم دستورية المادة (47) إجراءات التي كانت تسمح لمأمور الضبط القضائي تفتيش منزل المتهم في حالة التلبس دون الحاجة إلى إصدار أمر قضائي( ). 
	وبما أنه الأمر القضائي هو الإجراء الذي سمحت به المادة (179 ) من الدستور فأن للمشرع أن يتجاوزه إذا ما اقتضت الضرورة ذلك لمواجهة أخطار الإرهاب ، وأن هذا الترخيص لا يعنى إعفاء التشريع من الضمانات التي كانت موجود قبل دستور 1971 ، اعتبارها هي التي تحمي الحقوق والحريات الشخصية والحق في الحياة( ).
	وأخيراً منح المشرع المصري وبموجب الاستفتاء الشعبي في 27/3/2007 على تعديل المادة (179) من الدستور سلطات واسعة أتاحت لرجال الضبط القضائي القبض والتفتيش دون موافقة أو أذن قضائي مسبق وجعل الرقابة القضائية لاحقه على أعمال جمع الاستدلالات في الجرائم الإرهابية( ).
ثالثاً: التفتيش في التشريع الفرنسي:-
     أتجه المشرع الفرنسي إلى تخويل سلطة الضبط القضائي دخول المساكن وتفتيشها بدون موافقة صاحب الشأن في ذلك حيث نصت المادة (76 - 24 ) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي هو استثناء من أحكام المادة (76 ) لكل من رئيس المحكمة العليا أو من يخوله له بأذن في دخول الدور وتفتيشها ومصادرة المبرزات الجرمية دون موافقة صاحبها إذا اقتضت ضرورة التحقيق في الجريمة من الجرائم الواردة في المادة (76 - 16 .... حيث يلاحظ أن هذه الاستثناء له ما يبرره فجرائم الإرهاب ترتكب من خلال شروع إجرامي ولذلك يتوجب اتخاذ إجراءات سريعاً للحصول على معلومات قبل التحقيق نظراً لخطورة هؤلاء الإرهابيين الذين لا يمكن أن يصلح معهم التفتيش بسبب صفتهم الإجرامية( ).






الفرع الثاني
الاستجواب بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية
تعني كلمة الاستجواب مناقشة المتهم تفصيلاً في الأدلة والشبهات القائمة ضدهُ ومطالبة بالرد عليها ، أو إنكارها واثبات فسادها ، أو بالتسليم بها ويستبعه ذلك في اعترافهُ بالجريمة( ).
       أما محكمة المصرية فقد عرفتهُ بأنه مجابهة المتهم بالأدلة المختلفة قبله ومناقشته تفصيلاً كي ينفيها إن كان منكرا للتهمة أو معترفاً بها إذا شاء الاعتراف.	
	وقد عرفهُ جانب من الفقه على أنه: "مجابهة المتهم بالأدلة القائمة ضدهُ ومناقشتهُ فيها مناقشة تفصيلية تتيح له ¬¬إن استطاع تفنيدها ، وقد تحمله  طواعية واختياراً على الاعتراف بالتهمة(( )).
أولاً: الاستجواب في التشريع العراقي:-
	يقصد  بالاستجواب مناقشة المتهم تفصيلاً في الأدلة الموجه ضده  عن التهمة المنسوبة إلية ومطالبه بالرد عليها أما بتنفيذها أو التسليم بها( ).
	واستجواب المتهم واجب قانوني عند إلقاء القبض عليه أو توقيفهُ ويشترط أن يجري الاستجواب خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تاريخ تسليمهُ إلى التحقيق أو تنفيذ أمر القبض .
	ونظراً لخطورة الاستجواب في مرحلة التحقيق ولأهميته كإجراء من إجراءات التحقيق الابتدائي ، فقد أُنيطت مهمة  التحقيق للمحقق وقاضي التحقيق ، فلا يجوز استجواب المتهم من قبل المسؤول في مركز الشرطة وفقاً المادة (49 - 50) قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ،أنه عند وصول الأخبار إليه ينتقل إلى محل الحادث فوراً بعد إخبار قاضي التحقيق والادعاء العام ، ويقوم بتدوين إفادة المجني عليه ، وسؤال المتهم شفوياً وضبط الأسلحة والمبرزات الجرمية ، طبقاً لاختصاصه بوصفة عضو من أعضاء الضبط القضائي وبموجب المادة (43) أصول المحاكمات الجزائية فلهُ القيام بكافة الإجراءات التي يعتقد أن من شأنها اكتشاف الجريمة أو مساعدته على اكتشافها ، وأن يسمع أقوال الحاضرين وقت ارتكابها الذين لديهم معلومات تفيد أو تودي إلى اكتشافها وينظم كل ذلك في محضر ويقدمها إلى قاضي التحقيق أو المحقق أو عضو الادعاء العام عند حضورهم ، وقد جعل القانون الإجراءات التي يقوم بها الشرطة بمثابة الإجراءات التي يقوم بها المحقق ، إلا أنه  يمتنع عليهم إستجواب المتهم والقيام بسؤال شفوياً فقط ( ).
	في تقديري كان أجدر على المشرع العراقي  إعطاء صلاحيات المحقق في الاستجواب إلى ضابط الشرطة لأنه الأول في الوصول إلى مسرح الجريمة.  مثلا قد يكون المجني عليه أو الجاني في سكرات الموت.
	كما لا يجوز إجبار المتهم على الكلام لطالما عبء الإثبات يقع على عاتق السلطة التحقيقية فليس ما هناك ما يجبر المتهم على إبداء أقواله لإثبات براءته ، لأن صمت المتهم ليس دليلاً لاتهامهُ حيث نص المشرع العراقي في هذا في المادة 126 أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ( ).
أ‌-	لا يحلف المتهم اليمين إلا إذا في مقام شاهد على غيره من المتهمين.
ب‌-	لا يجبر المتهم على الإجابة على الأسئلة التي توجه إليه.
	وإن المشرع العراقي لم يلزم على القائم بالتحقيق طلب محامي المتهم لحضور الاستجواب . ذلك لان التحقيق يجري من قبل شخص أهلاً للثقة به لكونها من الإجراءات الخطيرة والمهمة.
	كما ويجب على القاضي أو المحقق قبل بدأ الاستجواب المتهم التأكد من شخصيتهُ (أي طلب منه البطاقة الشخصية) وأحاطته علماً بالجريمة المنسوب إليه( ).
	وكما لا يجوز استعمال أية وسيلة تؤدي إلى الضغط على أرادته وإجباره على الاعتراف بشيء لا يود الاعتراف به لذلك نصت المادة (137) قانون الأصول المحاكمات الجزائية ، ومنع استعمال أي وسيلة غير مشروع للتأثير على المتهم للحصول على الاعتراف مثلاً كاستخدام القسوة أو التعذيب أو إساءة معاملته أو يمنع الطعام عنهُ .... إلى أخرى من الإجراءات الغير مشروع قانونا( ). 
	فقد نص المادة (128) أصول المحاكمات الفقرة (ج)  إذا طلب المتهم أثناء استجوابه الاستماع إلى شهادات معينة لنفي الجريمة عنه ، وعليه يجب تدوين تلك الشهادات في محضر التحقيق  ، كما يلزم القاضي أو المحقق أن يقوم في تدوين الأدلة الأخرى التي استشهد بها المتهم لنفي التهمه عنه ، وفي هاتين الحالتين فإن الأمر لا يعد لازماً إذا ظهر للقاضي أن طلب المتهم يتعذر تنفيذه أو أنه يقصد به تأخير سير التحقيق بلا مبرر أو تضليل القضاء ، وأن هذا يجب أن يدون في المحضر( ).
	ومن ناحية أخرى فإن المشرع العراقي لم يحدد الكيفية التي يشترط أن يجري فيها أستجواب المتهم أو عدد المرات التي يمكن للمحقق استجوابه فيها خلال مدة التحقيق ألا ما قد نص عليه فيما يتعلق بتدوين أقوال المتهم والشهود في محضر التحقيق( ).
ثانياً: الاستجواب في التشريع المصري:-
ولم يرد في قوانين الإجراءات الجنائية المصري تعريفاً للاستجواب ، إلا أن القانون قد عمل على تحديد حالاته وشروط إجراءه ولكنه التزم موضع الصمت حول ضرورته والطريقة التي يدار بها مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي( ).
    ويعتبر الاستجواب ركناً أساسياً في مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي ، لأنه إجراءها يتم من خلاله والحصول من المتهم على أقرارهُ بالجريمة المرتكبة أو إقرار بالتهمة الموجه ضدهُ ، وأيضاً يتيح للمتهم الدفاع عن نفسهُ فيما إذا كان بريئاً ومن تقييد الأدلة والشبهات الموجهة ضده وعليه فلا ترفع القضية الجنائية أمام القضاء( ).
	والاستجواب هو عمل إجرائي ذو طبيعة مزدوجة .لأنه إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق ، وهو أيضاً من إجراءات الدفاع والاستجواب بوصفه إجراء تحقيق يعتبر ملزماً ، على المحقق وبوصفه وسيلة دفاع فهو يمثل حقاً للمتهم( ).
	وذهب جانب من الفقه إلى أن الأستجواب طبيعة مختلفة بناء على أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية كونهُ هي وسيلة أثبات ودفاع في الوقت ذاته( ). 
	و وفقاً للمادة السابعة مكرر من القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980م قبل إلغائها بالقانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003م فإنه يجب على النيابة العامة أن تستوجب المتهم المقبوض خلال ظرف اثنتين وسبعين ساعة وعليه تأمر بحبسه احتياطياً أو أطلاق سراحه.
	يتضح من ذلك أنه يجب على النيابة العامة أن تستجوب المتهم خلال فترة (72) ساعة من تاريخ عرضه عليها ، فإذا ثبت عدم إدانة المتهم وعليه يتم أطلاق سراحه ، أما أذا ثبتت الأدلة ضده فيتم حبسه احتياطياً لمدة تحددها سلطة التحقيق.
	ومن الملاحظ أن المشرع قد خرج على القواعد العامة المنصوص عليها في المادة (36) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وذلك فيما يتعلق بفترة الاستجواب لأنها حدد مدة أستجوب المتهم وهي (24) ساعة تأمر النيابة العامة أما بالقبض عليه أو أطلاق سراحهُ وهذا منصوص في  المادة أعلاه الفقرة الثانية تم زيادة هذه المدة إلى (72) ساعة بعد صدور القانون رقم 97 لسنة 1992م( ).
	ويتبين أنه بعد إلغاء القانون رقم  105 لسنة1980 بموجب القانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003 بالرجوع إلى نص المادة (207) مكرر إجراءات جنائية حيث نشاهد أنه جاء خالياً من النص على تحديد مده معينة لاستجواب المتهم، ومن ثم يستوجب الرجوع إلى القواعد العامة المنصوص عليه في المادة 36 الفقرة الثانية إجراءات جنائية بحيث يتم تحديد هذه المدة من قبل النيابة العامة( ).
      وعند انتهاء المدة المحدد للاستجواب ولم يتم اتخاذ أي أجراء فإن ذلك يعتبر أخلالاً جسيماً بحقوق المتهم وخطاً جسيماً مسبباً للمخاصمة ،بل أن هذا الخطأ يترتب المسؤولية الجنائية لمن تتوفر هذه الشيء بحقهُ( ).
       وقد كفلت أغلب  التشريعات الجنائية للمتهم في الجرائم الإرهـاب نفس الضمانات المقررة للمتهم في الجـرائم العادية فقد ، أوجب المشرع إجراء الاستجواب من خلال المحقق ذاته وعليه فلا يجوز انتـداب أحد غير المحقق لاستجواب المتهم( ) على عكس إجراءات التحقيق الأخرى .
 	وإذا كانت النيابة العامة هي التي باشرت التحقيق فلا يجوز لها انتداب أحد من مأموري الضبط القضائي للقيام به( ) وعند حضور المتهم أمام القائم بالتحقيق يجب على المحقق أن ثبت شخصيته ثم يحيطه علماً بالتهم المنسوب إليه( ).
كما يحق للمتهم الدفاع عن نفسه وهذه الضمانات مستمدة من قرينة أن الأصل في الإنسان البراءة حتى تثبت العكس " المادة 67 من الدستور المصري " وهذا لا يتحقق إلا بضمان الحرية الكاملة للمتهم أثناء استجواب ، وأن يسمح له مناقشة  الأدلة والشبهات الموجهة ضده ، وهذا ضمان حق الدفاع عن النفس( ).
       كما إشارة نص المادة 124 إجراءات جنائية مستبدلة بالقانون رقم 145 لسنة 2006 بأنه لا يجوز للمحقق في أستجواب في الجنايات المتهمين أو الشهود إلا بعد دعوة محاميه للحضور ، وألزم أن يثبت في محضر حضوره أو دعوته للحضور من قبل المحقق. وأن حضور المحامي واجب ملزم ، وإذا قرر المحقق جعل التحقيق سري في مواجهة الخصوم ، فإن ذلك لا يجوز الفصل بين المتهم ومحاميه الحاضر معه إجراءات التحقيق (م 125 /2 إجراءات جنائية)( ). وإذا دخل المتهم غرفة التحقيق فإن من حقهُ أن يكون محاميه معهُ وهذه القاعدة مستقره في كافة التشريعات الجنائية( ).
	حيث أن القاعدة تلقى سنداً أخر في المسائل الجنائية هو افتراض براءة المتهم حتى تقوم الدليل على أدانته في التهمه الموجهة إليه( ). كما لا يجوز إجبار المتهم على الاعتراف بالتهمة  المنسوب إليه أو استخدام المؤثرات أياً كان مصدرها لأنه يجب أن تكون أقول المتهم منبعثة عن إرادة حرة واعية ، ويتم استخدام الوسائل العلمية الحديث للحصول على اعترافات من المتهم على الواقعة وظروف ارتكابها والمساهمين فيها الإثبات الجنائي( ).
	وبعد إنشاء محاكم أمن الدولة بموجب قانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 نصت المادة السابعة مكرراً "يجب على مأمور الضبط القضائي أن يسمح أقوال المتهم المقبوض عليه ويرسلهُ إلى النيابة العامة المختصة بعد انتهاء المدة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة. ويجب على النيابة العامة أن تستجوب في ظرف اثنتين وسبعين ساعة من عرضهُ عليها ثم تأمر بحبسه احتياطياً أو أطلاق سراحهُ"( ).
  ويتضح من النص أن المشرع دمج بين القبض على المتهم واستجوابه وأوضح أن هدف من القبض هو الاستجواب وعليه يجب على النيابة العامة أن تستجوب المتهم ، خلال فترة اثنتين وسبعين ساعة من تاريخ عرضه عليها فقد ينتج عن الاستجواب  ترجيح كفه براءة المتهم في نظر النيابة العامة وعندها يجب أطلاق سراحه لعدم كفاية الأدلة الموجه ضدهُ ، أو ينتج عن الاستجواب ترجيح كفة إدانة المتهم لتوفر الأدلة ضده فيقرر بحبسه احتياطياً في الحدود والشروط المنظمة لذلك السابقة ذكرها( ).
	وعليه في حالة تخلف استجواب المتهم خلال المدة المقررة وهي اثنتين وسبعين ساعة عندها يترتب عليه بطلان أي حجز أو حبس للمتهم  خلال فترة الاستجواب وإن أي إجراء من هذه الإجراءات في ترتب مسئوليه من أمر به أو نفذه وفقاً للضوابط المقرر في الإجراءات الاستجواب( ).
ثالثاً: الاستجواب في التشريع الفرنسي:-
       أما الاستجواب وفقاً للقانون الفرنسي فقد قرتُ المادة (64) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، توفير ضمان وعدم إرهاق المتهم أثناء استجواب وعدم إرهاقه.وقد اشترط على جهات الضبط القضائي عند استجواب الشخص المحتجز أن يدون في محضرهُ ساعة التي بدأ فيها الحجز ، واليوم والساعة التي أخلي فيها  سبيل المحتجز أو إرساله إلى الجهة القضائية المختصة ، ويلزم على الشخص المحتجز أن يذكر مدة الاستجواب وفترات الراحة التي تخللتها ، وأن يوقع على هذه البيانات في محضر ، وفي حالة رفضه يدون مأمور الضبط القضائي سبب الرفض وأن يدون مبررات الحجز( ).
والجمعية الوطنية الفرنسية أثارت جدل حول تحديد الفترة التي تم فيها الأستجواب ، وفترة الراحة خلال أربع وعشرين وأنتهت إلى ضرورة عدم أطالة أستجواب المتهم وإعطائه وقتاً كافياً للراحة في الإقرار أو النفي( ).
الفرع الثالث
 أثر البطلان في الإجراءات التحقيق الابتدائي في القانون العراقي والفرنسي في الجرائم الإرهابية:-
  فقد أكد الدستور العراقي في الفصل الأول المادة (19) من ( باب الحقوق  ) الباب الثاني منه الفقرة ثانيا "لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص ولا عقوبة إلا على الفعل الذي يعده القانون وقت اقترافه جريمة ، ولا يجوز تطبيق عقوبة أشد من العقوبة وقت ارتكابها الجريمة". وأيضاً نصت الفقرة الخامس " أن المتهم برئ حتى تثبت أدانته في محاكمة قانونية عادلة ، ولا يحاكم المتهم بالتهمة نفسها مرة أخرى بعد الإفراج عنه ، إلا إذا ظهرت أدلة جديدة".
   إذا كانت مصلحة المجتمع تقتضي معاقبة مرتكب الجريمة والمساهمين فيها ، فأنها في الوقت ذاته تقتضي الحفاظ على حريات الناس وحقوقهم ، وكذلك تمكين المتهم من الدفاع عن نفسهُ ووفقاً لهذا فإن المساس بهذه الحريات والحقوق دون مبرر كاف يشكل اعتداء صارخاً على هذه الحقوق( ).
وأن التحقيق الابتدائي هو توازن بين مصلحتين:-
الأولى:- مصلحة  الدولة في اتخاذ بعض الإجراءات الماس بالحرية الفردية لإقرار حقها في العقاب.
الثانية:- مصلحة المتهم في ضمان حريته الفردية وكفالة حقه في الدفاع.
	لذلك يجب التوافيق بين المصلحتين من أجل التأكيد من أن إجراءات التحقيق تتخذ في سلطه تامة ، أو أن حرية المتهم لا تمس إلا في حدود القانون( ).
	فقد نصت المادة (199) قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية " لرئيس الادعاء العام أن يطلب من محكمة التميز وقف إجراءات التحقيق أو المحاكمة مؤقتاً أو نهائيا في أي حالة كانت عليها الدعوى حتى صدور القرار في الطلب إذا وجد سبب ذلك( ).
وقد نصت المادتين (72و76)من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقية والتى بين فيها كيفية إجراءات التفتيش ولكن المشرع العراقي لم يوضح مدى صحة إجراءات التفتيش التي تتم بدون مراعاة الأحكام العامة التي نصت عليها المادتين اعلاه، وفي هذا الجانب فأن الفقه لم  يكن له رأي واضح بهذا الخصوص ، وذهب البعض الاخر في شراح قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية الذي نؤيده بهذا الخصوص حيث قالوا أن التفتيش الذي يجري بدون مراعاة الأحكام العامة يصيبها البطلان النسبي مادام المشرع قد وضع الأحكام العامة المتعلقة بالتفتيش وأوجب إتباعها .
وعليه نقترح على المشرع العراقي إضافة مادة في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية توضح بشكل دقيق هذه المسألة حتى تضع حداً للخلافات الفقهية والتطبيقات القضائية المتضاربة.
    لم يرد في قانون تحقيق الجنايات الفرنسي الملغي نصوصاً لمعالجة ما ينجم على البطلان من أثار وإزاء خلو هذا القانون وعليه فقد استقر القضاء الفرنسي بطلان الإجراءات الذي فيه عيب فإذا ثبت بطلان التفتيش وجب عدم الاعتداء به وتعين استبعادهُ من أوراق الدعوى وتستمر الإجراءات صحيحة( ).
	وقد وسع المشرع الفرنسي من دائر من لهم التمسك بالبطلان والمطالبة به ، ولكن من وجهة أخرى قيد البطلان من حيث المطالبة به ويكون الغرض من البطلان الحفاظ على التحقيق الابتدائي بقدر  الإمكان وعدم انكسارهُ ،بموجب المادة 170 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية يمكن تقديم طلب إلغاء أثناء إجراء التحقيق أو أثناء التحقيق من طرف القاضي التحقيق أو النائب الجمهورية أو الخصوم أو من طرف الشاهد المعاون ، ويكون هذا أمام غرفة التحقيق . أما فيما يتعلق بخصوص المدة التي يستوجب من خلالها تقديم طلب بطلان الإجراء أو أوراق الإجراءات فأن المشرع الفرنسي حددها بستة أشهر تبدأ من وقت إعلان الشخص موضوع البحث( ).
	يفترض وضعه تحت المراقبة  واستجوابه وفق المادة 116 وفي كل الأحوال يتمتع الشخص موضع المراقبة يحق له الدفاع عن نفسه بالإضافة إلى حقهُ في تقديم الطلبات والعرائض ، وأن هذه المدة تتطلب سببان من أسباب بطلان الإجراءات التي تمت قبل الاستجواب أو أثناء الاستجواب نفسهُ.
      وعندما ينعقد الاختصاص لغرفة التحقيق في موضوع بطلان الإجراءات  فأنه يفترض تقديم عدد من أسباب بطلان ، أن تكشف أسباب البطلان من تلقاء ذاتها ، والاهتمام بالحالة التي يتمكن فيها الخصوم من معرفة كافة أسباب البطلان وأن  لهذه الغرفة تقدير مدى البطلان الذي يمس الإجراء أو أوراق الإجراءات المشوبة بالبطلان ولها أن تقرر الإلغاء الكلي أو الجزئي( ).
	وبعد إثبات غرفة التحقيق بطلان الإجراءات المنظورة أمامها يجب عليها أن تبحث عن كافة الإجراءات التي له صله أو علاقة سببية مع هذا الإجراء محل الخلاف وأن تقضي بطلانها. علماً أن البطلان قد يقتصر على إجراء التحقيق غير المشروع واعتباره غبر موجود وعليه يمكن الأستمرار في إجراء أذا كان من الإجراءات الضرورية ، أما إذا كان هذا الإجراء غير مشروع وغير ضروري لاستمرار الملاحقة ، فإنه يجب إعادة جميع الإجراءات بصوره مشروعة إذا كان ذلك ممكناً .وهذا ينطبق على التفتيش أو الضبط غير المشروع وعلى المحاضر التي لم يتم التوقيع عليها من قبل القاضي بأعتبارها باطلة ، وهذا ما أكد القضاء وذلك بالإلغاء الجزائي للعمل الإجرائي غير مشروع ونهج المشرع هذا النحو ، حيث تنص المادة 174 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي في الفقرة الأخيرة " الأعمال أو الأوراق الإجراءات التي يتم إلغاؤها بصفه جزئية تقضي شطب هذه الأعمال أو الأوراق( ).

المطلب الثاني
سلطات النيابة العامة في التحقيق بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية ومواجهتها
	يقصد بسلطات النيابة العامة تلك الإجراءات التي يقوم بها النيابة العامة في مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي وفقاً للشكل المنصوص عليه قانوناً لغرض تدقيق الأدلة والكشف عن الحقيقة قبل مرحلة المحاكمة( ). 
	ولأهمية هذا المرحلة فقد تطلب المشرع الجنائي أن تباشر هذه الإجراءات بسلطات محايدة يتم من خلالها ضمان حقوق المتهم وفي نفس الوقت ضمان مصلحة الدولة في الكشف عن الحقيقة ، وقد تكون هذا السلطات كقاضي التحقيق( ).
	حيث نلاحظ أن المشرع المصري قد خرج عن القواعد العامة ومنح المشرع النيابة العامة سلطات استثنائية واسعة فيما يتعلق بإجراءات التحقيق في الجرائم الإرهابية لخطورتها على البلاد وأمن الدولة .وسوف نتناول هذا المطلب على النحو التالي:-




الفرع الأول
السلطات استثنائية للنيابة العامة في الجرائم الإرهابية
	وتتحقق هذه السلطات الاستثنائية في بأنها لا تقيد النيابة العامة بطلب القيد ، والحسابات في البنوك ودور سلطة النيابة العامة الحق في الاطلاع عليها وتزويدها بالبيان المتعلقة في الحسابات( ).
أولاً: سلطة النيابة العامة بالتصدي للجرائم الإرهابية من تلقاء نفسها:-
      الطلب هو أجراء عن توضح فيه الجهة المحددة في القانون رغبتها في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية ويكون ذلك بطلب كتابي من الهيئة أو من المجني عليه أو من يمثلهُ قانوناً وفقاً للمادة (9) إجراءات جنائية المصري (لا يجوز رفع الدعوى الجنائية أو اتخاذ إجراءات فيها إلا بناء على طلب كتابي من الهيئة أو رئيس المصلحة المجني عليها( ).
     وقد نص قانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 المادة 7 مكرر /2 الملغي بإنشاء محاكم أمن الدولة على ما يلي "لا تتقيد النيابة العامة في مباشرتها التحقيق ورفع الدعوى في الجرائم المشار إليها في الفقرة السابعة - الجرائم الإرهابية - بقيد الطلب المنصوص عليه في المادة (9) قانون إجراءات الجنائية التي تم ذكرها سابقاً وأيضاً المادة 16 من قانون رقم 95 لسنة 1980 بشأن حماية القيم من العيب في المواد الأولى والثانية منه( ).
    وبما أن الطلب هو إبلاغ السلطات( ) فأنه يتضح من نص المادة السابقة عدم تقيد النيابة العامة بطلب القيد في الجرائم الإرهابية( ). وعليه فإن النيابة العامة تملك تحريك الدعوى الجنائية في الجرائم الإرهابية دون انتظار الحصول على طلب كتابي من الهيئة أو رئيس المصلحة المجني عليها( ). إلا أنه بصدر القانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003 والذي نص على إلغاء القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 حيث قرر إلتزام النيابة العامة بهذا القيد حيث أن ملائمة تحريك الدعوى الجنائية حتى بالنسبة للجرائم الإرهابية ستحقق الصالح العام بشكل أفضل لو أسفرت إلى جهة إدارية أو سياسية تكون بحكم اتصال الجريمة بقوانين تختص هذه الجهة بتنفيذها أقدر على تحريك الدعوى الجنائية من عدمهُ على مصالح الدولة كلها( )
    وأن هذا القيد المؤقت على سلطات النيابة العامة في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية في جرائم الإرهاب ، فقد أعفى المشرع المصري النيابة العامة في مباشرة التحقيق وتحريك الدعوى ، في الجرائم الإرهابية من قيد الطلب المذكور وهذا ما ورد في نص المادة 9 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية( ) والمادة 16 من حماية القيم من العيب فإن المشرع في سبيل الحد من الإجرام الإرهابي. قرر قيداً مؤقتاً لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية ، نصت المادة 10 من قانون رقم 97 لسنة 1992 تنص: "لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية ضد من انتمى بأية صفه كانت إلى أحد الجماعات أو الهيئات أو التنظيمات أو العصابات المنصوص عليه وفي المادة 86 مكرر عقوبات إذا بادر خلال شهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ، بإبلاغ النيابة العامة أو سلطات الأمن ، بانفصاله عن التنظيم وتوقفهُ عن ممارسة أي نشاط فيه " وكذلك لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية الناشئة عن حيازة أو إحراز أسلحة أو ذخائر أو مفرقعات أو مهمات أو آلات أو معدات أو وثائق أو أموال نفسه بتسليمها إلى النيابة العامة أو لسلطات الأمن ، خلال المدة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة ولا يسرى ما تقدم على الحالات التي بدأ فيها التحقيق أو رفعت فيها الدعوى الجنائية.
	وهذا النص يحتوي على قيد مؤقت على حرية النيابة العامة في رفع الدعوى الجنائية ، هو بهذا المثابة قيد إجرائي ليس سبباً من أسباب الإعفاء من العقاب التي نصت عليها المادة 88 مكرر ( هـ ) من قانون العقوبات( ).
	وذهب البعض ، بأنه سبباً مؤقتاً لعدم تحريك الدعوى الجنائية لأنه قد قرر لمده شهر فقط أي من تاريخ 19 يوليو 1992 م وحتى 19 أغسطس 1992 وهذه المدة المؤقتة عدم إقامة الدعوى الجنائية على أي من أنصار الجماعات الإرهابية فيما إذا قام في هذه الفترة في إبلاغ النيابة العامة أو سلطات الأمن بانفصالهُ عن التنظيمات الإرهابية وتوقفه عن ممارسة أي نشاط فيه . وهذا يكون هذا قيداً على تحريك الدعوى الجنائية مقرراً فقط للمتهمين بالانضمام لإحدى التنظيمات غير المشروع  " الجماعات الإرهابية " أما إذا كان نشاطه يشكل جريمة في حد ذاته ، كجريمة اغتيال أو تفجير عبوات ناسفة فلا محل لإعمال هذا النص( ).
ثانياً: مدى سلطة النيابة العامة بالأطلاع على الحسابات البنكية للمتهمين بالجرائم الإرهابية 
    حيث تشمل السلطات الاستثنائية المخول للنيابة العامة لمواجهة جرائم الإرهاب والحق في الاطلاع على الحسابات والحصول على معلومات تتعلق بسرية الحسابات في البنوك( ).
1-	الحسابات في البنوك في التشريع العراقي لمواجهة جرائم الإرهاب:-
	أهتم المشرع العراقي في المادتين (49 و 50 ) من قانون رقم 94 لسنة 2004 على جعل الحسابات المصرفية للعملاء سريه حرصاً منهُ على تشجيع الاستثمار في العراق إلا أنه عاد في المادة 51 من القانون نفسهُ وذكر فيها بعض من الاستثناءات التي ترد على هذه السرية منها الإجراءات المستمدة بحسن نية في سباق أداء الواجبات أو المسؤوليات التي يقر فيها هذا القانون أو تنفيذ إجراءات لمكافحة غسيل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب بموجب أنظمه البنك المركزي العراقي( ).
       وعليه فقد منح المشرع الاطلاع على سرية الحسابات إذا كانت هذا الحسابات فيها شك أو يكون غرضه تمويل الإرهاب في العراق ومصادرة هذه الأموال هذا دور وقائي للمجتمع والحفاظ على الأمن العام للمجتمع.
2-	الحسابات في البنوك في التشريع المصري لمواجهة جرائم الإرهاب:-
       أضاف المشرع استثناء لصالح سلطات التحقيق في ما يخص سرية الحسابات في البنوك ، عليه فقد استحدث المادة السادسة من قانون رقم 97 لسنة 1992 فقرة أخيرة تضاف إلى المادة الثالثة من القرار بقانون رقم 205 لسنة 1992 بشان سرية الحسابات في البنوك  وتنص ( يكون للنائب العام أو لمن يفوضه من المحامين العامين أن يأمر مباشرة بالاطلاع أو الحصول على أية بيانات أو معلومات تتعلق بالحسابات أو الودائع أو الأمانات أو الخزائن المنصوص عليها في المادتين الأولى والثانية من القانون المشار إليه  المعاملات المتعلقة بها ، إذا اقتضى ذلك كشف الحقيقة في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القسم الأول من الباب الثاني من الكتاب الأول من القانون( ). وهذا الإجراء من إجراءات التحقيق التي يجب تبريره في الرغبة في الكشف عن مصادر تمويل جرائم الإرهاب( ). 
    تبين من النص أن سلطة الاطلاع على سرية الحسابات تنظر فيها النيابة العامة وحدها أو من تفوضها من المحامين ويلزم أن يكون ذلك بمناسبة قضية تنظرها وتحقق فيها النيابة العامة فعلا ، حيث يمثل هذا ضمانا لجدية الإجراءات وحفاظا على سرية الحسابات. 
   ولا يجوز الاطلاع على سرية الحسابات لمجرد إجراءات تجريها الشرطة وتتطلب الإذن بالاطلاع على سرية الحسابات ، بالاعتماد إلى أن الشرطة يمكنها طلب القبض على المهم وهو إجراء أكثر خطورة من مجرد الاطلاع على الحسابات وبالتالي يكون لها الحق طلب الإذن بالاطلاع على الحسابات ، لأن هذا قياس مع الفارق . ففي حالة طلب الإذن بالقبض تكون هناك حالة ضرورة وهي خشية هروب المتهم أو اختفائه أو عبثه بالأدلة ومحاولة طمس أثار الجريمة ولكن الاطلاع على حسابات الودائع مسالة ليست فيها أي استعجال ويمكن دوما إجراء هذا الاطلاع في أي وقت بعد أن تبدأ النيابة العامة في التحقيق( ). 
	وقد انتقد البعض( ) هذا النص على أساس أن المادة الثانية والثالثة من قانون رقم 205 لسنة 1990 في سرية الاطلاع كافيتان لتحقيق الغرض . إذ تنص المادة الثانية من القانون (وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز الكشف عن شخصية صاحب الحساب أو الوديعة المرقمة إلا بإذن كتابي منه أو من احد ورثته أو من احد الموصى لهم بكل أو بعض هذه الأموال أو من النائب القانوني الوكيل المفوض في ذلك أو بناءً على حكم قضائي واجب النفاذ أو حكم محكمين نهائي). 
 	أما المادة الثالثة تنص على ما يلي: (للنائب العام أو من يفوضه من المحامين العامين الأول على الأقل من تلقاء نفسه أو بناءُ على طلب جهة رسمية أو احد ذوي الشأن أن يطلب من المحكمة استئناف القاهرة الأمر بالاطلاع أو الحصول على أية بيانات أو معلومات تتعلق بالحسابات أو الودائع أو الأمانات أو الخزائن المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين في أي من الحالتين: 
أ‌-	إذا اقتضى ذلك كشف الحقيقة في جناية أو جنحة قامت الدلائل الجديدة على وقوعها.
ب‌-	التقرير بما في الذمة بمناسبة حجز موقع لدى احد البنوك وتفصل المحكمة منعقدة
في غرفة المشورة في الطلب خلال الثلاثة الأيام التالية لتقديمه بعد سماع أقوال النيابة( ).
	وعليه إذا كان الاطلاع على سرية الحسابات مقرراً بحكم القانون رقم 205 لسنة 1990 بناءً على حكم قضائي يمكن للنيابة العامة الاطلاع على تلك الحسابات خلال ثلاثة أيام من تقديم الطلب إلى محكمة استئناف القاهرة ، فلا يوجد مبرر قانوني حسب رأي المنتقدين للتعديل الجرائم الإرهاب وجعل الإذن بالاطلاع على سرية معاملات البنوك وهذا يترتب عليه اثر سيء على الاقتصاد الوطني بصورة عامة ، فضلا عن انتفاء حالة الاستعجال التي يمكن أن تتوفر في القبض على المتهم( ).
    ونؤيد بما جاء به المشرع المصري حيث أنه وازن بين مصلحة الأفراد بالاحتفاظ بسرية الحسابات ومصلحة كشف حقيقة الجرائم نظراً لخطورة هذه الحسابات لأنها سوف تقوم في تمويل النشاطات الإرهابية وعن طريق الاطلاع على هذه الحسابات ومصدرها يتم حماية البلاد من خطر الإرهاب.
الفرع الثاني
سلطات للنيابة العامة كقاضي تحقيق في الجرائم الإرهابية
	قد عمل المشرع على إضافة المادة(7) مكرر للقانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 لإنشاء محكمة أمن الدولة ، لغرض توسيع سلطات النيابة العامة( ) بإعطائها سلطة قاضي التحقيق ، عند تحقيقها في إحدى الجرائم الإرهابية فقد نص على ما يلي (يكون للنيابة العامة في تحقيق الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القسم الأول من الباب الثاني من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات (الجرائم الإرهابية) بالإضافة إلى الاختصاصات المقرر لها سلطات قاضي تحقيق( ) فالأصل أن النيابة العامة لا تملك هذه السلطات سلطات قاضي التحقيق في الدعاوي الجنائية ، إلا أنه هذه السلطات استثنائية تمتلكها النيابة العامة إذا كانت الجريمة ناشئة عن الجرائم الإرهابية( ).
	وبالرغم من إلغاء القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 فإن هذه السلطات مخولة للنيابة العامة بدعاوي جنائية ناشئة عن جريمة إرهابية بموجب قانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003 فقد نصت المادة الخامسة منه على ما يلي: (تضاف إلى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية مادة جديدة برقم 206 مكرر حيث يكون نصها كالآتي: 
يكون لأعضاء النيابة العامة من درجة رئيس نيابة على الأقل بالإضافة إلى الاختصاصات المخولة للنيابة العامة سلطات قاضي التحقيق في تحقيق الجنايات المنصوص عليها في الأبواب الأول والثاني مكرر والرابع من الباب الثاني من قانون العقوبات يكون لها فضلاً عن ذلك سلطة محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة المبينة في المادة 143 من هذا القانون في تحقيق الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القسم الأول من الباب الثاني المشار إليه بشرط أن لا تزيد مدة الحبس في كل مرة عن خمسة عشر يوماً).
     ويلاحظ من النص أعلاه إن المشرع قد خرج عن القواعد العامة حيث أعطى للنيابة العامة السلطات المقررة لقاضي التحقيق ومحكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة ليس في مجال الجرائم الإرهابية فحسب بل شملت باقي الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الأبواب الأول والثاني مكرر والرابع من الباب الثاني من قانون العقوبات ويتضح من ذلك إن المشرع قد اوجب بأن من  يباشر بالتحقيق أن يكون بدرجة رئيس نيابة على الأقل .  فإذا التحقيق معاون أو مساعد أو وكيل نيابة تكون إجراءات التحقيق التي باشرها باطلاً( ).
أولاً: السلطات الاستثنائية للنيابة العامة بالحبس الاحتياطي في الجرائم الإرهابية:-
    الأصل في القواعد العامة أن الأمر بالحبس الاحتياطي الصادر من النيابة العامة لا يكون نافذ المفعول إلا لمدة الأربعة الأيام التالية للقبض على المتهم ، أو تسليمه للنيابة العامة إذا كان مقبوضا عليه من قبل( ) وإذا ارتأت النيابة العامة ومن أجل متطلبات التحقيق وإطالة الحبس الاحتياطي وجب قبل انقضاء مدة أربعة أيام أن تعرض الأوراق على القاضي الجزائي لكي يصدر قراره بما يراه موافقا للقانون بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة والمتهم ، وللقاضي أطالة الحبس الاحتياطي لمدة متعاقبة على أن لا يزيد مجموع مده الحبس على خمسة وأربعين يوما( ) أما إذا لم ينته التحقيق بعد انتهاء تلك المدة من الحبس الاحتياطي المذكور يلزم على النيابة العامة عرض الأوراق على محكمة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة لتصدر أمراً بما تراه طبقا لنص المادة 143 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية (م 202  وتصدر محكمة الجنح المستأنفة أمرها بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة بمد الحبس الاحتياطي أطالة متعاقبة لا تزيد كل منها خمسة وأربعين يوما إذا اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك أوفي حالة الإفراج عن المتهم بكفالة أو بغير كفالة ويتعين عرض الأمر على النائب العام إذا اقتضى الأمر على حبس المتهم احتياطيا ثلاثة أشهر وذلك لاتخاذ الإجراءات التي يراها كفيلة للانتهاء من التحقيق.
	ولا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحبس الاحتياطي على ثلاثة أشهر ، إلا إذا أحيل المتهم إلى المحكمة المختصة قبل انقضاء هذه المدة ويجب على النيابة العامة في هذه الحالة أن تعرض أمر الحبس خلال خمسة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ الإعلان بالإحالة على المحكمة المختصة على وقف أحكام المادة 151 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وإلا وجب الإفراج عن المتهم ، فإذا كانت التهمه المنسوب إليه جنائية فلا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحبس الاحتياطي على خمسة أشهر إلا بعد الحصول على أمر من المحكمة المختصة قبل أنقضاء هذه المدة بإطالة الحبس مد لا تزيد على خمسة وأربعين يوما قابلة للتجديد لمدة أخرى مماثلة وإلا وجب الإفراج عن المتهم. 
    وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن تتجاوز مدة الحبس الاحتياطي في مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي وسائر مراحل الدعوى الجنائية ثلث الحد الأقصى للعقوبة السالبة للحرية ، بحيث لا يتجاوز ستة أشهر في الجنح  وثمانية عشر شهراً في الجنايات وسنتين إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة هي السجن المؤبد أو الإعدام( ). 
	وقد خرج المشرع على الأحكام العامة فأعطى للنيابة العامة من درجة رئيس نيابة على الأقل في مجال الحبس الاحتياطي في جرائم الإرهاب سلطات قاضي التحقيق ومحكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقد في غرفة المشورة فلها أن تقرر بحبس المتهم في جرائم الإرهاب احتياطيا لمدة خمسة عشر يوماً أو لمدة متعاقبة إلا أنه يجب أن لا تزيد في مجموعها عن خمسة وأربعين يوما في حال ما إذا لم ينته التحقيق ورأت النيابة العامة من الحبس الاحتياطي مددا متتالية لا تزيد كل منها على خمسة وأربعين يوماً وانقضت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك أو الإفراج عنه بكفالة أو بغير كفالة ، وبما أن تقيد النيابة العامة تتقيد بالقيود الواردة على سلطة قاضي التحقيق فيتعين عليها عرض الأمر على النائب العام إذا قررت على حبس المتهم احتياطاً ثلاثة أشهر لاتخاذ الإجراءات التي يراها كافية للانتهاء من التحقيق كما لا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحبس الاحتياطي عن خمسة أشهر إلا بعد الحصول على أمر المحكمة المختصة قبل أنتهائها بإطالة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمسة وأربعين يوما قابلة للتجديد لمدة أو مدد أخرى مماثلة وإلا يلزم الإفراج عن المتهم( ).
ويرى البعض أن النيابة العامة بحسب الأصل هي سلطة اتهام فكيف لها أن تخول  سلطات قاضي التحقيق ومحكمة الجنح المستأنفة في غرفة المشورة( ).
	والنيابة العامة هي جهة قضائية( ). ويرى البعض تعديل الفقرة الثالثة من المادة السابقة مكرر بحيث يمنح إلى النيابة العامة تولي  سلطات قاضي التحقيق في الحبس الاحتياطي وذلك لأن العدالة ترفض أن تخول النيابة العامة سلطة محكمة تتألف من ثلاثة قضاة( ). 
  ويرى البعض الخروج على القواعد العامة .... لأنها تواجه خطراً داهم ومجموعة من الأشخاص مجرمين في قلب نظام الحكم ، وتعطيل الدستور ، وتخريب الاقتصاد وهذه المسائل غاية الخطورة ، والضروريات تبيح المحظورات حتى ولو كان فيها خروج على القواعد العامة ، والقواعد المعروضة ليس فيها مخالفة للدستور ولا خروج عليه( ).
  وبالرغم من إلغاء المادة السابقة مكرر المضاف بالقانون 97 لسنة 1992 عقب ذلك القانون.
ثانياً:  في التشريع الفرنسي:- 
	فقد أجاز المشرع الفرنسي وفقاً للمادة 702 – 23 – 1 تمديد المدة التي يكون فيها احتجاز المتهم بارتكاب إحدى الجرائم الإرهابية وذلك لمدة 48 ساعة أخرى بالإضافة إلى مدة 48 ساعة المبينة في القانون العام ويصدر قرار مدة الحبس الاحتياطي في مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي من رئيس المحكمة ، هو الذي يأمر بإطالة المدة بناءً على طلب النيابة العامة ، ويجب أن يكون الطلب مبنياً على أسس مقنعة حتى يستطيع رئيس المحكمة من التحقق من أن الحقائق تدخل في قائمة المادة 607 – 16 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي ، وعليه يكون لمدة فترة الحبس الاحتياطي( ).
	وبناءً على ذلك يلزم أن يكون طلب وكيل الجمهورية مسبباً لإتاحة الفرصة أمام القاضي المختص بالمد المطلوب لأعمال رقابية على أن يكون المطلوب له ما يبرره ، وفي حالة حجر المتهم في غير باريس وهي ضمن إطار تحقيق نيابة باريس . وفي هذه الحالة يجب إرسال طلباً من هذه الجهة بالمد بأي وسيلة سريعة لوكيل الجمهورية المحلي الذي عليه إحالته فوراً إلى رئيس المحكمة المختصة بالمد( ).
	بموجب الفقرة الأولى من المادة 706 – 23 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فقد أجيز حجر الشخص البالغ مدة 48 ساعة أخرى في الجرائم الإرهابية ، حتى وإن وصلت مدة الحجر على ذمة الإجراءات التحفظية أربعة أيام باعتبار أن القواعد العامة التي قررتها المواد 63 ، 77، 145 قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي بمنع حجر المتهم على ذمة هذه الإجراءات مد أكثر من أربعة وعشرين ساعة ويجوز أن تمتد هذه المدة إلى أربعة وعشرين ساعة إضافية( ).



الفرع ثالث
السلطات الاستثنائية للنيابة العامة في مجال التفتيش في الجرائم الإرهابية
	خرج المشرع المصري على القواعد الإجرائية العامة فيما يخص سلطات النيابة العامة في التفتيش في الجرائم الإرهابية . 
اولاً:التفتيش في التشريع المصري بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية:-
	لا يجوز للنيابة العامة وفقاً للقواعد العامة تفتيش غير المتهم، أو منزله إلا إذا اتضح من إمارات قوية أنه حائز لأشياء تتعلق بالجريمة ، وبعد الحصول مقدماً على أمر مسبب من القاضي الجزائي بعد إطلاعه على الأوراق.
	كما يجوز لها أن تضبط لدى مكاتب البريد جميع الخطابات أو الرسائل وأن تراقب المحادثات السلكية واللاسلكية وأن تقوم بتسجيلات لمحادثات جرت في مكان خاص متى كان ذلك فائدة في ظهور الحقيقة بكشف جناية أو جنحة معاقب عليه بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر ويشترط لاتخاذ أي إجراء من الإجراءات الحصول على أمر مسبب من القاضي الجزائي بعد اطلاعه على الأوراق . 
	كما يجوز لها أن تضبط لدى مكاتب البريد جميع الخطابات أو الرسائل والجرائد والمطبوعات والطرود لدى مكاتب البرق وجميع البرقيات التي تراقب المحادثات السلكية  واللاسلكية وأن تقوم بتسجيلات لمحادثات جرت في مكان خاص متى كان لذلك فائدة في ظهور الحقيقة في جناية أو جنحة معاقبة عليها بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر ويشترط لاتخاذ أي إجراء من الإجراءات الحصول مقدماً على أمر مسبب من القاضي الجزائي بعد اطلاعه على الأوراق( ).
	وقد خرج المشرع على القواعد العامة السابقة فيما يتعلق بسلطات النيابة العامة في مجال الجرائم الواردة بالقسم الأول من الباب الثاني من قانون العقوبات ، جرائم الإرهاب دون الحصول على إذن مسبق من القاضي الجزائي بالرغم من إلغاء القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 إلا أن هذه الاختصاصات ظلت مخولة للنيابة العامة بمقتضى القانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003 حيث أضاف المادة الخامسة منه على أنه تضاف إلى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية مادة جديدة ( برقم 206 مكرر ) بما نسيق مع السياسة المشددة في مواجهة الإرهاب( ).
ثانياً:التفتيش في التشريع الفرنسي بشأن جرائم الإرهاب:-
لم يكن هناك هذه الحالة منصوص عليها في القانون الفرنسي في المادة 59 إجراءات جنائية بأنه ما عدا اعتراض من صاحب المنزل ، أو استثناء مقرر من القانون ، فإن التفتيش أو الزيارات المنزلية لا يمكن أن تكون قبل الساعة السادسة صباحاً أو بعد الساعة التاسعة مساءً.
	وهذه القاعدة منصوص عليها بمبدأ دستوري بالمادة 76 التي يحمي الحريات الفردية وحرمة المسكن ولا يمنع التفتيش والحجز الذي يتم ليلاً إذا قبل المعني بها( ).
	سبب خروج المشرع الفرنسي عن القاعدة العامة في بعض الجرائم. لأنها نصت على إمكانية اللجوء إلى عمليات التفتيش الليلي فيما لو اعترض الشخص الذي يكون موضع هذا الإجراء من هذه الجرائم فقد اعترف المشرع بجرائم الإرهاب بهذا الحق للمحلفين  وقضاة التحقيق في البحث والتحري واللجوء إلى التفتيش الليلي، بالإضافة إلى قانون 25 يناير سنة 1963م قد أجيز التفتيش ليلاً بطلب الاستدعاء الخاص من النيابة العامة الكائنة بمحكمة أمن الدولة( ).
	فقد نصت المادة 706 / 24- 1 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي (إذا كانت ضروريات التحقيق الخاصة بإحدى الجرائم تدخل في مجال تطبيق المادة 706 - 16 إجراءات جنائية فإن قاضي الحريات والاعتقال في المحكمة العليا يمكن بالتماس من نائب الجمهورية يقرر بان التفتيش والزيارات المنزلية والحجز بالأدلة المشتبه فيها والتي يمكن أن تتم بدون موافقة المعني بالأمر.
	هذه الإجراءات الخاصة تساعد في البحث عن الأدلة عن الجرائم الإرهابية الخطرة وقد اعتبرت خطراً أساسياً حيث أصبح مرتبطاً بالجرائم المنظمة التي يلزم  مواجهتها إجراءات حازمة مما دفع المشرع باستثناء اخذ موافقة هؤلاء الإرهابيين أو المشتبه فيهم في الأعمال الإرهابية( ).
	وهذا ما ذهب عليهِ المشرع الفرنسي في القانون الصادر سنة 1996م ، وأيضاً قانون 15 نوفمبر سنة 2001م ليكمل المادة 706 - 14-1 من قانون الإجراءات التي ذكرناها سابقاً مع هذا التوسع لسلطات التحقيق الابتدائي في التفتيش والاعتقال خروج على القواعد العامة في مجال الجرائم الإرهابية( ).
	قرر مجلس الدستور الفرنسي بدستورية الإجراءات بناءً على نص 706- 92 من التفتيش. والتي تتم في خارج الساعات التي نصت عليها المادة 59 الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي ، وفي حدود توسيع سلطات النيابة العامة حيث يتم ذلك بإذن من السلطات القضائية حتى يكون تحت رقابة قاضي الحريات والاعتقال ، اعتبار السلطات القضائية تصون الحريات الشخصية مع توافر التدابير المنصوص باتخاذها كضمانات إجرائية( ).
ثالثاً:التفتيش في التشريع العراقي بشأن جرائم الإرهاب:-
	أما المشرع العراقي فأنه لم ينص على تخويل سلطات التحقيق أي سلطات استثنائية لمواجهة الجرائم الإرهابية من الناحية النظرية طبقاً لما هو مبين لقانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم 13 لسنة 2005م ولم يبين سلطات الأجهزة الأمنية في محاربة الإرهاب وكيفية القبض والتفتيش والاستجواب ولم يشير فيهِ على كل ما لم يرد بهِ في نص هذا القانون تطبيق قانون العقوبات وقانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية أما المشرع في حكومة إقليم كردستان العراق في قانون رقم 3 لسنة 2006م قانون مكافحة الإرهاب فقد أوضح في نص المادة السادسة عشر( ).
أ‌-	تطبيق أحكام قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 111 لسنة 1969م وأصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم 23 لسنة 1971م النافذ على كل ما يرد وعلى كل ما لم يرد بهِ نص في هذا القانون.
ب‌-	لا يُعمل بأي نص قانون أو قرار يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون.
	غير أن الأجهزة الأمنية العراقية تقوم بتطبيق نصوص قانون العقوبات وأصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقية كل ما لم يرد بشأنه نص في قانون الإرهاب ولم يحدد لها أي صلاحيات بخصوص  مدة الحجز وطريقة الاستجواب والتفتيش . فقد تبين بعد صدور قانون العفو رقم 19 لسنة 2008 المادة الثالثة الفقرة( ب) ينص على ما يلي (ب- تقوم اللجنة المشكلة بموجب المادة (5) من هذا القانون بإطلاق صراح أي شخص رهن الاعتقال إذا مضى على اعتقاله أكثر من ستة أشهر ولم يعُرض على قاضي التحقيق أو مضى على اعتقاله أكثر من سنة ولم يحال إلى المحكمة المختصة)( ). 
وبعد الاطلاع على السجون العراقية من قبل هذه اللجنة تبين أن الأجهزة الأمنية تمنح نفسها صلاحيات لم ينص القانون عليهِ في حجز المشتبه بهم لمدة طويلة دون توجيه تهمة ودون عرضهم على قاضي التحقيق المختص تحت ستار محاربة الإرهاب.
أما في إقليم كردستان العراقي فإن الأجهزة الأمنية تقوم في تطبيق كل ما لم يرد بشأنه نص في قانون مكافحة الإرهاب بالرجوع إلى قانون العقوبات وأصول المحاكمات الجزائية بموجب المادة السادسة عشرة من قانون الإرهاب.
   وفي تقديري كان من المفروض على المشرع العراقي توضيح إجراءات التحري والاستجواب والتفتيش والتوقيف في قانون مكافحة الإرهاب وتكون هذه الإجراءات مختلفة تماماً عما ورد في قانون العقوبات وقانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية نظراً لخطورة هذه الجرائم وجسامتها ومساسها بأمن الدولة والتي تتطلب إجراءات استثنائية تخرج عن القواعد العامة. وتوسيع من سلطات الأجهزة الأمنية وتوضيح في حالة القبض أو التفتيش وذلك عندما يقوم رجال الأمن في التفتيش قد يقاوم المتهم الإرهابي أو يحاول الهروب في هذا الحالة تتطلب استخدام السلاح الناري وكان من المفروض تحديد المسافة التي يحاول فيها الإرهابي الهروب عندها يطلق رجال الأمن النار عليه . 




المطلب الثالث
خصوصية الدعوى الجنائية بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية
	وقد أكدت جميع التشريعات العالمية على مبدأ علانية المحاكمة كأصل جوهري إلا أنها اختلفت فيما يتعلق بسرية التحقيق الابتدائي في الجرائم الإرهابية . وأن التقادم يكون من أجل المصلحة العامة التي تملي على المجتمع من أن مرور زمن معين على وقوع الجريمة يؤدي إلى نسيان الأضرار لها وضعف الإثبات وضياع أثار الجريمة ، وبما أن الجريمة الإرهابية تمس المجتمع وخطورتها لا يجوز أن يستفاد الجناة منها في قواعد التقادم،وعليه سنتطرق على النحو الاتي. 
الفرع الأول
سرية التحقيق الابتدائي 
أخذ المشرع المصري بمبدأ سرية التحقيق في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية حيث كانت التحقيقات سابقاً تتم علنياً في ضوء المادة 78 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الصادرة في 1904 ، ولكن المشرع نص في المادة 75 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على تغيير إجراءات التحقيق والإجراءات التي تسفر عنها من الأسرار ، يلزم على قضاة التحقيق وأعضاء النيابة العامة ومساعديهم من كتاب وخبراء وغيرهم من يتصلون بالتحقيق أو يحضرونه بسبب وظيفتهم أو مهنتهم عدم إفشائه ، ومن يخالف ذلك يعاقب طبقاً للمادة 310 قانون العقوبات( ).
    تعتبر السرية إجراءً ضرورياً لضمان استجماع الأدلة لأن المتهم الذي يعرف ما يتخذ ضده من الإجراءات التحقيقية قد يكون عامل في إفسادها في حالة إجراء التحقيق في حضور الجمهور ومن شأنهُ أن يُصعب الآمر على المحقق في استخلاص الأدلة.
      فقد كان سرية التحقيق الابتدائي في القوانين التي تأخذ بنظام التنقيب والتحري مطلقه إذا كان التحقيق يجري في غياب الخصوم والشهود و أفراد الجمهور ثم قلة هذه السرية المطلقة فيما بعد فقد أصبح التحقيق علنياً بالنسبة لمحامي المتهم وبقيت سرية بالنسبة للشهود والمدعي المدني والغير.
	أما المشرع الفرنسي فقد نص في المادة 11 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي تنص على مبدأ السرية في التحقيق ، وقد نص المشرع الايطالي في المادتان 230 و307 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على الإلتزام مأموري الضبط القضائي ورجال القضاء وغيرهم من معاوني العدالة إلتزام بهذا المبدأ ويعاقب المخالف بالعقوبة المقررة في المادة 326 عقوبات ايطالي( ).
	وقد عرفت محكمة النقض الايطالية السرية في حكمها الصادر 28 يوليو لسنة 1958 (كل خبر يجب أن يظل في طي الكتمان عن كل الأشخاص إلا أشخاصاً تتوافر فيه صفات معينة( ).
	أما المشرع العراقي نص في المادة 57 /أ   قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية (.... للقاضي أو المحقق أن يمنع أياً منهم من الحضور إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك لأسباب يدونها في المحضر على أن يبيح لهم الاطلاع على التحقيق بمجرد زوال هذه الضرورة...)( ).
	وفي تقديري أرى ضرورة الأخذ بسرية التحقيق حفاظاً على المصالح العامة ومصلحة المتهم ومصلحة الشهود في الجرائم الإرهابية ،وهي وسيله في استجماع الأدلة بشكل سري والقبض على جميع أفراد المنظمات الإرهابية والقضاء عليهم لان هذا الجماعات خطير على المجتمع ، قد يحاول احد المشتركين مع هذا الجماعات في تنفيذ عمليات إرهابية على وجه السرعة بعد اعرف أنه كشف أمره هو يعرف مصيره الحكم أو الإعدام . 
	وسرية التحقيق تتماشى مع ما تقرره بعض التشريعات من واز إجراء المفاوضات مع المتهم والنيابة العامة . وهذه المفاوضات قد تنتهي بعقد اتفاق بينهما ومن خلالها يعترف المتهم بالتهمة الموجهة ضدهُ نظير حصولهُ من النيابة العامة على بعض المزايا والضمانات( ).
الفرع الثاني
التقادم 
يمتاز التشريع المصري  على كثير من التشريعات المقارنة ، وقد نص في المادة الرابعة من قانون رقم 97 لسنة 1992م: (تضاف الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القسم الأول من الباب الثاني من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات إلى الجرائم الواردة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (15) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية) وجدير بالذكر أن المادة (15) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية متعلقة بتقادم الدعوى الجنائية فقد نص على ما يلي (تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية في مواد الجنائيات بمضي عشر سنين من يوم وقوع الجريمة وفي مواد الجنح بمضي ثلاث سنين ، وفي مواد المخالفات مضي سنة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك). 
أما في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد117 و 126 و127 و309 مكرراً و309 مكرراً من قانون العقوبات والتي تقع بعد تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون   فلا تنقضي الدعوى القضائية الناشئة عنها بمضي المدة...... الخ.
  وبناءً على ذلك فقد أضاف المشرع جرائم  الإرهاب إلى قانون العقوبات بالفقرة الثانية من المادة 15  قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بعدم إفصاح جرائم الإرهاب للتقادم ، لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية فيها بالتقادم طبقاً للقواعد العامة( ).
   وهذه السياسة من المشرع في عدم خضوع جرائم الإرهاب للتقادم تعد قبولاً وترتكز على اتجاه سليم ، لأن هذه الجرائم الخطيرة تمس كيان المجتمع ولا يجوز أن يستفاد المتهمين من القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة بالتقادم ، وأن نظام التقادم وضع لتحقيق أغراض تتعلق بحسن سير العدالة الجنائية، ولا مجال لهذا النظام في نطاق جرائم الإرهاب . 
  وعليهِ لم يشر هذا النص إلى مناقشتهِ خلال عرضهِ للتصويت عليهِ أمام السلطة التشريعية( ).التقادم هو مضي المدة القانونية المسقطة للدعوى العمومية بصدد جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون بحيث لا يكون للنيابة العامة أن تحقق فيها ولا للمحاكم الجزائية فيها لا بالإدانة ولا بالبراءة بل عليها أن تحكم فيها بانقضاء الدعوى الحق العام الخاصة بها( ).
  أما المشرع الفرنسي جعل الجريمة الإرهابية جريمة غير قابلة للتقادم بعد التعديل  الذي قام بها في المادة 706 / 1 من قانون الإجراءات الفرنسي وكذلك المادة 132 /23 من قانون العقوبات الجديد فقد أصبح من الجرائم الغير القابلة للتقادم .نلاحظ ما ذهب إليه المشرع من جعل الجريمة الإرهابية جريمة غير قابلة للتقادم هو أمر طبيعي انطلاقاً من أن الجريمة الإرهابية لأنها تمثل اعتداء أو من الجرائم ضد الإنسانية والتي لا تنقضي بالتقادم وفي هذا يقطع الأمل أمام من ينوي القيام بجريمة إرهابية ضناً منه بمرور الزمن أنه سوف يفلت من العقاب( ).
من المبررات في عدم خضوع جريمة الإرهاب لمبدأ التقادم  ما يلي( ):-
1-	لأنه من غير المعقول أن يستفاد المتهمون بجرائم الإرهاب من القواعد الخاصة بالتقادم نظراً لجسامة الجرم المرتكب ومساسه بأسس المجتمع.
2-	لأن مبررات التقادم لا تنطبق على الجرائم الإرهابية.

المبحث الرابع 
ضمانات مرحلة التحقيق في الجرائم الارهابية
      كل ما ذكرناه سابقاً من الاجراءات لا أنه سنتناول في هذا المبحث الإجراءات الماسة بالحرية الشخصية والتى تمارسها سلطات التحقيق دون أن يخولها الشارع سلطة اتخاذها هذه الاجراءات تساعد في مكافحة الارهاب .
      والمعوقات خلال مرحلة التحقيق وبعد تنفيذ أمر القبض لا أن الاجراءات المتبع في دوائر التنفيذية والاساليب التقليدية والروتين الموجود من المخاطبات والاتصالات بين مركز الشرطة ومكاتب التحقيق هو الذي يعيق سرعة تنفيذ قرارات قاضي التحقيق.
  وأخيراً كما هو معرف أن اغلب الدساتير العالم نصت على ضمانات دستورية بحيت تصون كرامة الأنسان وهي تحظر أي شكل من أشكال التعذيب الجسدي أو النفسي، وعلية سوف نوضح هذه المطالب على النحو الاتي.
المطلب الاول:إجراءات مساعدة لمكافحة ظاهرة الإرهاب.
المطلب الثاني:معوقات مرحلة التحقيق بشأن الجرائم الارهابية.
المطلب الثالث:الضمانات الدستورية للمتهم الإرهابي في مرحلة التحقيق. 




المطلب الاول
إجراءات مساعدة لمكافحة ظاهرة الإرهاب
   سنتناول في هذا المطلب الإجراءات الماسة بالحرية الشخصية والتى تمارسها سلطات التحقيق من تلقاء نفسها بموجب سلطتها للعمل على مكافحة ظاهرة الإرهاب  وعلى النحو الاتي:-
الفرع الأول
المنع من السفر
 فقد أجاز المادة 407 من التعليمات العامة للنيابة أن يكون طلب الإدراج فى قائمة الممنوعين من السفر ورفع الحظر عن طريق المكتب الفنى بمكتب النائب العام. وقد درجت النيابة العامة فى القضايا المتعلقة بأمن الدولة والتى تقوم بتحقيقها على إدراج جميع المتهمين على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر ، ويظل التحقيق فى هذه القضايا ممتداً لمدة طويلة دون تصرف فيه ، مما يقيد حق الأفراد فى السفر و التنقل.
    ويمكن القول إن أوامر المنع من السفر الصادرة من النيابة العامة تفتقر إلى الشرعية: فالشارع لم يخول النيابة العامة سلطة إصدار هذا الأمر ، ولا يجوز قياس المنع من السفر على التحفظ على الأموال أو غيره من الإجراءات، لأنه لا قياس فى التدابير المنطوية على المساس بالحرية الشخصية. ولا يجوز المنع من السفر حسبما خلصت اليه المحكمة الدستورية العليا إلا بقانون( ) ، ولا يوجد نص فى أى تشريع يعطى النيابة العامة سلطة إصدار هذا الأمر. بالأضافة إلى ذلك فإن الشارع لو أراد تخويل النائب العام سلطة إصدار هذا الأمر كما فعل بالنسبة إلى المدعى الاشتراكى لكان قد نص على ذلك. حيث انه خول المحاكم والنائب العام سلطة المنع من السفر إلا بقرار من وزير الداخلية والذى نص على ان الجهات التى تملك الإدراج على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر ومن بينها النائب العام. ويلاحظ على هذا القرار أن المنع من السفر باعتباره إجراء ماساً بالحرية يج ب أن يكون بقانون كما سبق الذكر ، ومن ثم فلا يجوز أن يتخذ استناداً إلى مجرد قرار إدارى. ومن ناحية ثانية فإنه من الناحية الشكلية لا يجوز أن تكون سلطة المحاكم والنائب العام مصدرها قرار صادر من وزير الداخلية( ).
الفرع الثاني
التصوير والمراقبة الإلكترونية
       إذا كانت القاعدة الأصولية تقضى بأن المساس بالحرية الفردية يجب أن يكون استناداً لنصوص واضحة وصريحة ، فإن سلطات الضبط والتحقيق تلجأ إلى إصدار أوامر بالتصوير والتسجيل البصرى دون سند. فإن المشرع فى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لم يجز لسلطات التحقيق سوى حق مراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات ؛ وأنه لم يخول لها حق مراقبة الأشخاص باستخدام أجهزة المراقبة البصرية أو تسجيل ما تتمخض عنه هذه المراقبة. كما أن المشرع لم يخول هذه السلطات القيام بالمساس بحرمة الحياة الخاصة باستخدام وسائل المراقبة الإلكترونية الحديثة ، مثل أجهزة التتبع والتقاط الإشارات وغيرها. فمراقبة الأحاديث هى استثناء على الأصل الذى يقضى باحترام حق الشخص فى حياته الخاصة ، والاستثناء لا يقاس عليه ، فلا يجوز قياس التصوير خفية على تسجيل المحادثات وأن هذا التصوير يتم دون سند من القانون مما يهدر الدليل المتحصل منها. وخطة الشارع المصرى تخالف بذلك خطة التشريعات المقارنة كالقانون الالماني والفرنسى التى تنظم استعمال الوسائل الإلكترونية فى المراقبة أو التسجيل. وفى تقديرنا أن وضع كاميرات مراقبة فى الطرق والأماكن العامة يسهم مساهمة فعالة فى مكافحة الإرهاب ، سواء من زاوية الضبط الإدارى الذى يكافح الجريمة قبل وقوعها ، أو من زاوية الضبط القضائى الذى يعمل على تحديد شخص مرتكبى الجريمة وإقامة الدليل على مساهمتهم فيها. وقد ساهمت هذه الكاميرات فى تحديد شخصية مرتكبى جرائم الإرهاب فى العديد من الوقائع ، ومنها تفجيرات مترو الأنفاق فى لندن ، إذ تمكنت الشرطة الإنجليزية من تحديد هوية الجناة والقبض على الهارب منهم فى زمن وجيز. وهو ما دفع المشرع الفرنسى الى إصدار تشريع لمكافحة الإرهاب فى ديسمبر سنة 2005 يقضى بتنظيم وضع هذه الكاميرات. ولذلك فإن على المشرع المصرى أن يتدخل بوضع هذا التنظيم مثلما فعلت التشريعات المقارنة والاستفادة من خطتها( ).
الفرع الثالث
أخذ عينة من البصمة الوراثية للمتهم وتحليلها والاحتفاظ بها
      على الرغم من أن قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لم يرد به نص يجيز إجراء أخذ البصمة الوراثية من المتهم كرهاً عنه ، فإن الواقع قد جرى على قيام سلطات التحقيق بإصدار الأمر بإجراء هذا الفحص ، وذلك إذا اقتضت ضرورات التحقيق ذلك. وقد ذهب جانب من الفقه إلى جواز إجبار المتهم على أخذ عينة جينية منه ، أستناداً الى أن المساس بالجسم فى هذه الحالة لا يعدو أن يكون تفتيشاً في جسم المتهم ويخضع للقواعد العامة ( ). وقد استقر قضاء محكمة النقض المصرية -رغم غياب النص- على أحقية سلطتى الضبط والتحقيق الابتدائى فى إخضاع الشخص للفحص الطبى والحصول على عينات من دمه وغسيل معدته وذلك متى كان لذلك فائدة فى إثبات الجريمة أو إظهار الحقيقة ، استناداً إلى حق التفتيش المخول لرجال الضبط والتحقيق ، وإلى ما يخوله القانون لجهات التحقيق من حق الاستعانة بالخبرة الفنية من أجل كشف الحقيقة. 
إلا أن الرأى السابق وما ذهبت إليه محكمة النقض محل نظر، ذلك لأن الإجراءات التى تمس بحرية الفرد وتنطوى على تهديد بالغ بحقه فى الخصوصية يجب أن ينص القانون على ضوابطها ، وأن يحدد السلطة التى لها الحق فى اتخاذها وضمانات الأمر بها. ولا يجوز قياس الحصول على البصمة الوراثية على التفتيش الذى تملكه سلطات الضبط والتحقيق ، ذلك أن هذا التفتيش يقتصر على البحث عن شيء محدد يستنفذ غرضه بالقيام به أياً كانت النتيجة التى أسفر عنها هذا التفتيش. أما فى التحليل الجينى فإن النتيجة التى قد يسفر عنها تتجاوز بكثير الغرض التى تم التحليل من أجله ، إذ أن هذا التحليل يفصح عن الكثير من المعلومات والبيانات السابقة والحاضرة والمستقبلة لشخص المتهم وأقربائه ، كما أن قيمة هذا التحليل التنبؤية تزداد مع الوقت واحتمال كشف ما  تمخض عنه من معلومات يظل كبيراً ، ولاسيما مع حفظ نتائجه فى قواعد البيانات. ولذلك فإنه لا يصلح  قياس أخذ عينة جينية على التفتيش بمعناه التقليدى. ولعل هذه الاعتبارات هى التى دعت غالبية التشريعات المقارنة لأن تفرد نصوصاً إجرائية خاصة تضع فيها نظاماً للحصول على العينات الجينية ، وتقرر الضوابط التى تحفظ سرية المعلومات الناتجة عن  هذا التحليل ؛ بل وتضع النصوص الموضوعية التى تجرم إجراء هذه التحليلات أو كشف نتائجها بغير رضاء صاحبها أو فى غير الحالات التى نص عليها المشرع( ). 
الفرع الرابع
التحفظ على الأموال فى جرائم الإرهاب
    تعتبر الإجراءات التحفظية على الأموال التى نص عليها فى المادة 208 مكرراً أ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من وجهة نظر المشرع  على أنها ضمان لعسى ما قد يحكم به من تعويضات وغرامات فى جرائم المساس بالمال العام. فتنص الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة على أنه "فى الأحوال التي تقوم فيها من التحقيق أدلة كافية على جدية الاتهام فى أى من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الباب الرابع من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات ، وغيرها من الجرائم التي تقع على الأموال المملوكة للدولة أو الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة والوحدات التابعة لها أو غيرها من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة ، وكذا فى الجرائم التي يوجب القانون فيها على المحكمة أن تقضى - من تلقاء نفسها - برد المبالغ أو قيمة الأشياء محل الجريمة أو تعويض الجهة المجنى عليها . إذا قدرت النيابة العامة أن الأمر يقتضى اتخاذ تدابير تحفظية على أموال المتهم بما فى ذلك منعه من التصرف فيها أو إدارتها ، وجب عليها أن تعرض الأمر على المحكمة الجنائية المختصة طالبة الحكم بذلك ضمانا لتنفيذ ما عسى أن يقضى به غرامة أو رد أو تعويض .... ". 
    وهذه النظرة من الشارع للتحفظ على الأموال هى نظرة قاصرة ، ذلك أن المال له دور مهم فى جرائم الإرهاب ، وفى مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائى فى هذه الجرائم قد تستدعى ضرورات التحقيق وضع أموال المتهم تحت التحفظ ، وفى هذه الحالة لا يكون لدى سلطة التحقيق نص قانونى يسمح لها بذلك. ويلاحظ أن هذه الأموال قد لا تكون قد استعملت فى ارتكاب الجريمة أو تمخضت عنها ، ولذلك فإن وضعها تحت التحفظ ينال من حق المتهم فى ملكية ماله ، ومن ثم يقتضى الأمر تنظيم ذلك بقانون يوضح حالات وضوابط هذا التحفظ والجهة القضائية التى يمكن التظلم أمامها منه( ).
الفرع الخامس
التحري فى المعلومات الإلكترونية المخزنة( )
       تزداد أهمية المعلومات الخاصة بالشخص والمخزنة فى السجلات الإليكترونية وبنوك المعلومات. وتتسع هذه السجلات لتشمل طائفة واسعة من المعلومات: فقد تكون خاصة بالشخص ذاته كاسمه وسنه وأوصافه وملامحه وصورته الشخصية ومحل إقامته وعمله ورخصة قيادته وحساباته المصرفية وتعاملاته الإلكترونية بالبيع أو الشراء ، وحالته الصحية وما يعانيه من أمراض وتحركاته من خلال تردده على المطارات ومنافذ الخروج وما إذا كان قد سبق ضبطه أو اتهامه أو حتى الاشتباه به فى قضايا أخرى ، وقد تكون خاصة كذلك بأفراد أسرته كزوجته وأولاده ووالديه وأشقائه وغير ذلك من معلومات. ويعنى التنقيب فى المعلومات المخزنة: قيام السلطة بالبحث فى المعلومات المخزنة آلياً لديها ومقارنتها بالمعلومات الأخرى سواء للمشتبه به أو لغيره من الأشخاص حتى ولو كانوا غير مشتبه بهم ، بهدف استخلاص قرائن تفيد التحقيق. وإذا كانت التشريعات المقارنة قد حرصت على النص على تنظيم هذا التنقيب عن المعلومات ؛ فإن الشارع المصرى أغفل تماماً النص على ذلك ، وهو ما يجعل التنقيب الذى تقوم به جهات الضبط والتحقيق يفتقر إلى الشرعية ويحتاج إلى تنظيم تشريعى( ).













المطلب الثاني
معوقات مرحلة التحقيق بشان الجرائم الارهابية
    وكل ما سبق الاشارة اليه بعد تنفيذ أمر القبض على المتهم فأن القاضي التحقيق يكون ملزماً بتوقيفهُ لاستكمال التحقيق وفق القانون وبالاضافة الى نص المادة 109/ب من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي وجب توقيف المتهم في الجرائم الإرهاب والقتل التى يعاقب عليها بالإعدام ،ثم يبداء  التحقيق وبعدها يقوم في جمع الأدلة الأخرى ، وعليه سوف نتطرق الى هذا المعوقات على النحو الاتي :-
الفرع الأول
الأساليب التقليدية" الروتين "
      وبعد أجراء التحقيق سوف نكون أمام معوقات في مرحلة التحقيقي يمتد زمن طويل يكون فيه المتهم موقوفا على ذمة القضية التحقيقية ، ويكون سبب ذلك الأساليب التقليدية والروتين يحكم المخاطبات والاتصالات بين مراكز الشرطة ومكاتب التحقيق ، ويعيق السرعة في تنفيذ قرارات القاضي لانجاز واستكمال القضية التحقيقية، ولايكون أمام قاضي التحقيق سوى تمديد مدة توقيف المتهم انتظارا لاستكمال نواقص القضية التحقيقية ،  فأن توفرت تلك الأدلة بعد هذه الفترة غير القصيرة أحال القاضي القضية والمتهم على المحكمة الجنائية المختصة ، وحين يجد القاضي أن الأدلة التي توفرت في القضية لاتكفي للإحالة ، أو أن الأدلة القانونية التي توفرت لاترقى لمنزلة الدليل الكافي لإحالة المتهم على محكمة الجنايات المختصة ، فأن القاضي يصدر قرارا بالإفراج عن المتهم وأخلاء سبيله من التوقيف ولكن بعد أن قضى ذلك المتهم تلك الفترة الطويلة والعصيبة في التوقيف .
   خلال تلك الفترة التي يتم فيها توقيف المتهم وحجز حريته يتعرض حتما لتوقفه عن العمل وتوقف مصدر رزق عائلته  وحرمان أهله وعياله من وجوده معهم ، وانقطاعه عن الدوام أن كان موظفا أو عاملا ، بالإضافة إلى معاناته المعنوية والنظرة الاجتماعية المزرية إزاء اتهامه بما لم يقم به من فعل تحمل من جرائها التوقيف والاتهام . 
الفرع الثاني
المخبر السري
      أن كل ماذكرناه من الأساليب التقليدية لأ أن الأمر يبدو أكثر تقبلا لو أن الهدف الأساسي في شهادة المخبر السري كان مبنيا على سلامة النية وحسن الطوية والموقف الوطني  والتجرد من القصد ، ويكون أكثر تقبلا لو كانت شهادة المخبر السري تشير الى وقائع مادية تفيد التحقيق وتحدد من العمليات  الإرهابية ، غير أن الخطورة تكمن في النية المبيتة التي يستغلها المخبر السري في القصد السيئ للإيقاع بالمتهم والإساءة إليه والسعي لحجز حريته وإيقاع الأذى عليه للانتقام منه والتشفي منه بهذا الأخبار ، وأحيانا  يسعى المخبر السري الى الإيقاع بمن يختلف معه لشتى الأسباب متقبلا وراغبا في النتائج التي ترتبها تلك الشهادة ، مستغلا الثقة التي وفرتها الظروف الطارئة والاعتماد الذي وضعه القضاء على ذمة وضمير المخبر السري . أن مسألة تقليب الأخبار السري  وتدقيقه عملية دقيقة ، تخضع لنباهة وقابلية قاضي التحقيق والمحكمة المختصة ، وفقا لما يتمتع به القاضي من خبرة وحنكة وتجربة قضائية لمعرفة مدى صدق المخبر وجدية الشهادة ،  والقضاء في هذه الحال هو الفيصل في تقدير جدية تلك الشهادات للمخبرين السريين  ، خصوصا  وان القضاء مستقل بموجب نظرية الفصل بين السلطات الذي اعتمدها الدستور العراقي ، وأن القضاة مستقلون لاسلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون ، ولا يجوز لأية سلطة التدخل في القضاء أو في شؤون العدالة ، لذا فأن الأمر متروك في تقدير الشهادة وما تضمنته من وقائع وعلاقة المخبر بالمتهمين الى القاضي ، تتطلب القضية  تفعيل الحكمة القضائية والخبرة القضائية لتقدير ما إذا كان الأمر يتطلب استكمال الأدلة والتثبت من صدقية الشكوى والأخبار ، قبل إصدار القاضي قرارا بالقبض على المتهم وتوقيفه . وتبرز معاناة قضاة التحقيق في تصديق أقوال المخبر السري التي أدلى بها أمام السلطات التحقيقية ، حيث تبقى القضية التحقيقية قيد التحقيق ( والمتهم موقوفا ) على نتيجة حضور المخبر السري لتصديق أقواله قضائيا أمام قاضي التحقيق ، وبالرغم من التأكيدات المتكررة والمستمرة لتأمين إحضار المخبر السري أمام القضاء ، وغالبا تلجأ الجهات التحقيقية الى الإشارة برحيل المخبر السري عن المنطقة الى منطقة مجهولة ، أو إنها لاتعرف العنوان الصحيح للمخبر السري لعدم تدوينه مع شهادته ، أو أن تلجأ الى عدم الرد على الجهات التحقيقية  رغم التأكيدات المتكررة ،  وإزاء تلك المعوقات  أصدر مجلس القضاء الأعلى في العراق تعميما صادرا من رئيس المجلس بعدد 849/مكتب /2007 في 25/10/2007 ومؤكد بالتعميم المرقم 62/مكتب / 2008 في 14/1/2008 يؤكد فيه في حال عدم حضور المخبر السري عند التبليغ ولأكثر من مرة دون عذر مشروع أمكانية اعتبار الأمر قرينة للوصول الى الحقيقة . ويقع على عاتق القضاة التعمق لمعرفة الأسباب والدوافع الحقيقة للمخبر السري في أعطاء المعلومات وطلبه أخفاء هويته ، بالإضافة الى وجوب التثبت من مصداقية المعلومات التي يدلي بها المخبر وعلاقته بالمتهمين ، بالنظر لما يترتب على تلك الشهادة من إجراءات ونتائج خطيرة ،   وبعد إن لمسنا بجدية سيادة القانون وانحسار المجموعات الإجرامية التي تمارس الإرهاب يتطلب الأمر من قضاة التحقيق السعي بالانسجام مع الظروف الراهنة كما عهدناهم دوما في السعي لتأكيد ليس فقط حيادية واستقلال القضاء ، إنما حياديته وقدرته على  تحقيق العدالة التي يسعى الجميع الى تحقيقها ، وأن تتم مراجعة الملفات التحقيقية بجهد مضاعف وتدقيق الأدلة التي تضمها تلك الملفات ، حرصا على إنجاز القضايا التي تضم الأدلة التي توفرت وتكفي للإحالة لأحالتها بأسرع وقت ممكن على المحاكم المختصة ، والإفراج عمن لاتتوفر الأدلة ضده أو أن الأدلة التي توفرت لاتكفي للإحالة ، ومن بين أهم الدلائل شهادة المخبر السري الذي يستوجب الأمر أن يتيقن القضاء العراقي من صحة تلك الشهادة ومعرفة من أدلى بها وإخضاعه لليمين التي استوجبها القانون ، وإخفاء هويته في سجل المخبرين ، حتى يمكن الاطمئنان الى تلك الشهادة لتكون سببا من أسباب الحكم العادل . 
الفرع الثالث
المحامي المنتدب
كما أن الأساس الذي دفع المشرع لزيادة ضمانات المتهم في دور التحقيق ، بتوكيل محام للدفاع عنه ضمن نص الفقرة ب من المادة 123 انسجاما مع نص المادة 144 من الأصول في الجنايات يتطلب شيء من الجدية والحرص من المحامي المنتدب(من قبل المحكمة) ، غير أن الواقع العملي يشير إلى عكس ذلك ، حيث يكون توكيل المحامي المنتدب آليا وهامشيا وإكمالا تقليديا لشروط النص ، في حين أن الأمر يتعلق بحقوق المتهم ، ويتعلق بدور المحامي في تلك المرحلة المهمة من القضية التحقيقية وتفاعل المحامي المنتدب مع حقوق موكله وقضيته وأن كان منتدبا والأجور التي يحددها القانون والتي تتحملها خزينة الدولة رمزية ، وهذا الأمر بحاجة الى دراسة مشتركة بين مجلس القضاء الأعلى ونقابة المحامين للارتقاء بعملية الانتداب بما يحقق نتائجها التي دفعت المشرع لشمول المتهم في دوري التحقيق والمحاكمة بضمانات عديدة إضافة لما كان القانون يوفرها للمتهم سابقا ، من بينها حق الصمت الذي ينبغي تفعيلة وفقا لما ينسجم مع عملية الثقافة القانونية المطلوبة اليوم ، وضرورة نشر الوعي القانوني بين الناس ، خصوصا  وان الدستور الذي نص في الفقرة حادي عشر من المادة 19 على انتداب المحكمة محاميا للدفاع عن المتهم بجناية أو جنحة لمن ليس له محام يدافع عنه وتحميل الخزينة لأجور المحامي يعطي شيء من الجدية في إحاطة المتهم بعدد من الضمانات التي يوفرها له الدستور العراقي ضمن باب الحقوق المدنية . 
الفرع الرابع
التطور التقني في البحث بالجرائم الأرهابية
     وأن عملية الارتقاء بمستوى التحقيق في العراق يتطلب جهازا تنفيذيا واعيا متخصصا في العمل متسلحا بالعلمية والدورات القانونية والعملية في معرفة التطوير الحاصل على أساليب التحقيق في العالم وتطوير البحث ووسائل الكشف عن الأدلة الجنائية ، بديلا عن الأساليب التقليدية التي لم يزل المحقق متمسكا بها دون إيجاد البديل أو البحث عن الوسائل والسبل التي تساهم وتشارك في تطوير العمل . لم يزل قاضي التحقيق والمحقق يعتمدان آلية جامدة في متابعة القضية التحقيقية ، وتطبيق ميكانيكي للأساليب التي نص عليها قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ،ومسار العملية التحقيقية في القضايا الجزائية قديم لم يطرأ عليه أي تطوير ، ويسير العمل بطريقة كلاسيكية  دون إعمال العقل وأسس التطور التقني والعلمي الذي يحصل في العالم ، ويتقيد المحقق بالكتابة على الورق خطيا ، واعتماد الكتب والمخاطبات المرسلة عبر البريد ، دون إدخال الكمبيوتر والمراسلات الالكترونية ، ودون أعتماد أساليب حديثة ومتطورة في تثبيت وقائع القضايا التحقيقية ، ويقينا  أن تلك الأساليب المتبعة في العمل هي ذاتها التي كانت متبعة منذ بدء العمل في التشريعات الجزائية بعد قيام الحكم الملكي في العراق ، حتى أن الواقع العملي يشير الى مخالفة قانونية واسعة في العديد من القضايا التحقيقية التي تطول بها فترة توقيف المتهم  حيث تتجاوز المدة التي أشارت لها الفقرة من المادة 109 من الأصول الجزائية التي لم تجوز زيادة مجموع مدد التوقيف على ربع الحد الأقصى للعقوبة ، وان لايزيد بأي حال من الأحوال على ستة اشهر وإذا اقتضى الحال تمديد التوقيف أكثر من ستة اشهر فعلى القاضي عرض الأمر على محكمة الجنايات لتأذن له بتمديد التوقيف مدة مناسبة على أن لاتتجاوز ربع الحد الأقصى للعقوبة او تقرر إطلاق سراحه بكفالة او بدونها مع مراعاة حالة المتهم بجريمة معاقبا عليها بالإعدام . مع إن النص الوارد في المادة الثانية عشر من الدستور أوجب عرض أوراق التحقيق الابتدائي على القاضي المختص خلال مدة لاتتجاوز أربعا وعشرين ساعة من حين القبض عليه ، وهذا النص الدستوري متطابق مع نص المادة 123من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ، إلا أن نص الجملة الأخيرة من النص الدستوري التي لم تجوز تمديد توقيف المتهم إلا ( مرة واحدة ) وللمدة ذاتها لاينسجم عمليا مع واقع الحال ، ولا يجد له مجالا للتطبيق في القضايا التحقيقية التي تعرض اليوم على قضاة التحقيق في العراق ،  حيث يتم تمديد توقيف المتهم مددا طويلة وفقا لمتطلبات العمل في أنجاز القضية التحقيقية من قبل المحقق في المكتب المشرف على القضية . 
   أن تشخيص معوقات العمل في التحقيق لايتم بتطبيق النصوص الواردة في القوانين الإجرائية فقط ، ولافي سرعة إنجاز القضية التحقيقية المعروضة على القاضي ، مالم يتم مصاحبة ذلك تطوير لأساليب العمل ولعقلية المحقق وخبرة وقدرة قاضي التحقيق ، لذا ينبغي تسليح المحقق بثقافة قانونية ولو بالحدود الدنيا لمعرفة الحقوق والقوانين وحقوق الإنسان ، بالإضافة إلى اعتماد الوسائل التقنية الحديثة في خزن المعلومات وتوثيق القضايا التحقيقية ، وربط الدورات الملزمة للقائم بالتحقيق لمعرفة الأسس والأساليب ، وعدم غلق مجالات الإبداع والتطوير لدى المحقق ، وإيجاد صيغة من التنسيق والأشراف لمجلس القضاء الأعلى على تلك المؤسسات التنفيذية العاملة في التحقيق والتي تقوم بدورها بتطبيق قرارات القضاة ، والتنسيق لتطوير قدرات قضاة التحقيق في المعاهد الجنائية الدولية والدورات المهنية في الاختصاص .
    بالإضافة الى عملية مراجعة وتدقيق للقوانين التي تم تشريعها في المرحلة السابقة ، والتي لم تعد تنسجم مع الدستور ودولة القانون ، وليس لها محل في الدولة الاتحادية الديمقراطية ، ولهذا لابد من البدء بتنمية التعليم القضائي والاهتمام بعقد المؤتمرات التي تبحث وتعالج قضية الإصلاح الواجب على النصوص القانونية ، وعكس الواقع العملي من خلال إشراك المحققين وقضاة التحقيق ومحاكم الجنايات في هذه المؤتمرات ، حتى يمكن أن نرتقي بالقضية التحقيقية الى مستوى من  العمل والأهمية والسرعة في الانجاز بما يليق بالإنسان العراقي وبما يرتقي بالأساليب التي تظهر قيمة قدرة المحقق والقاضي على الوصول الى الأدلة الجنائية بأساليب لاتخل بالقانون ولاتمس آدمية المتهم وتنجح في أيجاد صيغ من التنسيق والانسجام والثقة بين المحقق وبين القاضي .وتشجيع الاندفاع باتجاه التطوير والبحث سعيا نحو تأسيس قواعد قانونية من خلال عمليات الاستنباط والاستنتاج والتقصي الدؤوب وصولا لتحقيق العدالة في القرار والأحكام .











المطلب الثاني
الضمانات الدستورية للمتهم الإرهابي في مرحلة التحقيق
  وقد نصت اغلب الدساتير العالم على ضمانات دستورية تصون كرامة الإنسان وتحظر أي شكل من أشكال التعذيب الجسدي أو النفسي وفقاً للمادة 35 فقرة ج من الدستور العراقي لسنة 2005 فانه نصت "ينبغي حظر جميع أشكال التعذيب النفسي والجسدي والمعاملة اللاإنسانية .وأنه لا يجوز الاعتماد على الاعتراف الذي ينتزع بالقوة أو التهديد أو التعذيب( )" وأيضاً المادة 127 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية العراقي تنص على أنه "حظر استخدام أي وسيلة غير قانونية للتأثير على المعتقل والحصول منه على أعتراف ،لأن الوسائل غير القانونية تعتبر ضرباً من إساءة التهديد بالسبب بالألم.......      
  وعليه فأن يعمل التحقيق الأبتدائي على الموازنة بين مصلحتين الأولى مصلحة الدولة في إتخاذ بعض الإجراءات الماسة بالحرية الفردية للمتهم لإقرار حقها في العقاب .والثانية مصلحة المتهم في ضمان حريته الفردية وكفالة حقهُ في الدفاع وبتعين التوفيق بين هاتين المصلحتين من أجل تأكيد ضمان إجراءات التحقيق التي تتخذ في حيدة تامة ، وأن حرية المتهم لا تمس إلا في حدود القانون( ).
    كما تضمن الدستور العراقي في المادة 190 على انه "حق الدفاع مقدس ومكفول  في جميع مراحل التحقيق والمحاكمة( ). وتنص المادة123 المعدل من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على حق المتهم في أن يكون له محامي يمثله عند استجوابه خلال الفترة التي تسبق محاكمته ،وكما يكون له الحق بتعيين محام من قبل المحكمة مجاناً إذا لم يكن قادراً على دفع أجور المحامي .بالإضافة إلى هذا ، يستوجب على السلطات العراقية إبلاغ المعتقل بحقوقه ومن ضمنها الاتصال بمحامه قبل استجوابه( ).
توسيع سلطات قاضي التحقيق في مجال الإجراءات الجنائية في جرائم الإرهاب:-
      التحقيقات الأولية في الجرائم( الإرهاب )الجنائية تكون تحت أشراف قاضي التحقيق أو المحققين الذي يعملون تحت أشرافهُ بموجب النظام القانوني العراقي ،وقاضي التحقيق هو المسئول عن جمع الأدلة بما فيها مقابلة الشهود والموقوفين المشتبه فيهم ، وعندما يكون قاضي المختص غير موجود يعرض الأمر على أي قاضي ضمن منطقة الأختصاص لحين عرض الموضوع أمام القاضي المختص ، والسلطات المخولة إلى قاضي التحقيق بعد أنتهاء كافة الإجراءات التحقيق له أن يقرر بناءً على نص القانون أن يقرر إطلاق سراح المتهم أو إحالة القضية إلى المحاكمة) (.
     كما نصت المادة 123 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي ،يجب مثول المقبوض عليه أمام قاضي التحقيق في غضون 24 ساعة من لحظة القبض على وهذا يمثل ضمانه مهمة للموقوفين من خطر التعذيب وإساءة المعاملة ،إذ طبقت من قبل القائمين بشكلها الصحيح( ).
    ونصت أيضاً المادة 109 فقرة د أصول المحاكمات الجزائية بأنهُ " لا يجوز أن يزيد مجموع مدد التوقيف على ربع الحد الأقصى للعقوبة ولا يزيد بأية حال على ستة أشهر.....مع مراعاة الفقرة (ب ) والتي نصت على أن يبقى المتهم موقوفاً إذا كانت الجريمة المنسوبة إليه معاقب عليها بالإعدام ( ).
   ونلاحظ أن المشرع العراقي قد أجاز في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي في الجرائم المحكوم فيها بالإعدام عدم إطلاق سراح المتهم فيها بكفالة ،ويستثنى من مدة فترة التوقبف ، لأن عقوبة الإعدام لا يمكن تجزئتها وعليه يجب أن تستمر التوقيف حسب مقتضيات التحقيق حتى يصدر القرار بإحالة المتهم على المحكمة أو الإفراج عنه أو بصدور أي قرار فاصل في الدعوى كوقف الإجراءات الجزائية( ). وكل ما ذكرناهُ يشمل أيضاً كل من أرتكب جريمة إرهابية وكل من قام في بالتمويل والتخطيط والتحريض لارتكابها أو مكن الإرهابيين من تنفيذها في نص المادة الثانية والثالثة والرابعة من قانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم 13 لسنة 2005،وان العقوبة المقررة فيها هي الإعدام( ).





الفصل الثالث
القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة بالمتهمين 
في الجرائم الإرهابية (مرحلة المحاكمة)


الفصل الثالث
القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة بالمتهمين في الجرائم الإرهابية (مرحلة المحاكمة)
       تعد مرحلة المحاكمة من أخطر مراحل الدعوى ذلك لان الدعوى تكون قد دخلت في مرحلتها النهائية وتقال فيها الكلمة الفاصلة ، ومهما كانت إجراءات التحقيق الابتدائي والتصرف متينة البنيان ووفق إجراءات قانونية سليمة من حيث جمع الأدلة وإعداد عناصر الدعوى قبل إحالتها إلي المحكمة المختصة في نظر إلى دعوي الإرهابية ، فأنه لا تكون هناك عدالة صحيحة ما لم تكن إجراءات المحاكمة ضمن  نظام وطيد الأركان ، بحيث تكفل للخصومة  ضمانات أثناء المحاكمة نظراً خطورة هذه المرحلة.
     كمأ مصلحة الطرفين(الدولة و أطراف الدعوى)إظهار براءة المتهم الذي لم تثبت أدانتهُ  ومعاقبة المتهم الذي ثبت إدانتهُ،وان يكون حكم المحكمة حاسم وسريع لكي يتسنى لذوي المجني عليهم وباقي أفراد المجتمع أن يطمئنوا علي نظام بلدهم القانونية المتكاملة ، ومن ثم المحفاظة علي الأمن والسكينة حيث أن توسع العقاب علي كل من يخالف أحكام القانون من الجناة البالغين يكون ذلك ردع على المجرمين في العقاب.
وعليه سوف نتطرق الى هذا الفصل على النحو الاتي:-






المبحث الأول
أختصاص القضاء العراقي بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية
      فأن التخصص في مجال القضاء , والقضاء الجنائي بوجه خاصة بدأ خطواته الأولى منذ زمن , فأصبح للجنايات محاكمها الخاصة , وللجنح والمخالفات محاكمها الخاصة أيضاً . وكذلك أصبح للأحداث محاكمهم الخاصة المتميزة بتشكيلها وإجراءاتها عن تلك المختصة بمحاكمة البالغين . وأتسع نطاق التخصص , فتم تشكيل محاكم خاصة للكمارك , ومحاكم خاصة لقضايا المرور وأمانة العاصمة , ومحاكم تنظيم التجارة .
  فأن التخصص في مجال معين من شأنه أن يحفز المشتغلون في مجال تخصصهم نجو الإبداع وتطوير الذات لتحقيق النجاح في تخصصهم , فقد أستحدث مجلس القضاء الأعلى وبعد شيوع ظاهرة الإرهاب محاكم تحقيق خاصة بقضايا الإرهاب , كما أستحدث محاكم خاصة بتلك القضايا هي محاكم الجنايات المركزية حسب التقسيمات الادارية للمحافظات وعلية سوف نتطرق على النحو الاتي:-




المطلب الاول
قواعد اختصاص المحاكم الجنائية بالنظر في جرائم الإرهاب"العراقي"
	تعد القواعد الإجرائية الجنائية وسيلة لتطبيق قواعد قانون العقوبات وذلك لأنها تفترض من الوجهة المنطقية وجود القوانين الموضوعية. وقد أسند المشرع العراقي الاختصاص بنظر جرائم الإرهاب إلي المحكمة الجنائية المركزية والى دائرة محكمة الاستئناف في كل محافظة  حسب الاختصاص المكاني الذي وقعت فيه الجريمة ومحاكم الجنايات المعنية في التحقيق بالجرائم الإرهابية وعلى هذا الاساس سنبين قواعد الاختصاص من خلال البحث في الاختصاص المحلي (المكاني). في الفرع الاول  والأختصاص الشخصي  في الفرع الثاني وعلى النحو الاتي:-
الفرع الأول
الاختصاص المحلي (المكاني)
	يقصد بالاختصاص المحلي جواز نظر المحكمة في الجرائم التي وقعت في المكان الذي يتح ضمن اختصاصها. ويحدد الاختصاص (المكاني) للمحكمة تبعاً للتقسيمات الإدارية. بسبب وجود صلة بين مكان المحكمة وبين المجنى عليه أو المتهم أو مكان وقوع الجريمة( ).
	ولا تخرج غالبية التشريعات الجنائية في سبيل تحديد إطار اختصاصها المحلي عن المعايير الآتية( ):-
1-	مكان وقوع الجريمة.
2-	مكان القبض على المتهم.
3-	مكان إقامة المتهم.
	وتستند المعايير السابقة إلى الملائمة بين مكان اختصاص القاضي ومكان ارتكاب الجريمة أو أحد الأفعال المكونة لها أو مكان القبض علي المتهم أو محل إقامته لأن ذلك يؤدي ال تسهيل مهمه المحكمة في جمع الأدلة والإلمام بالعوامل التي صاحبت ارتكاب الجريمة سواء كانت هذه العوامل داخلية أو خارجية ، كما إن ذلك يتفق مع مقتضيات الروع فيما أذا تم تطبيق قانون  المكان الذي تحقق فيه الجريمة المخالفة للقانون. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فأن اتساع رقعة الدولة وزيادة عدد الدعاوي المعروضة يفرضان تعدد المحاكم المتناظرة الأمر يتناسب مع توزيع زيادة الدعاوي القضائية فيما بين هذه المحاكم بحيث يتمدد اختصاص كل محكمة وفقاً للحدود الادارية للمحافظة أو المدينة التي توجد فيها( ). فقد ذهب غالبية التشريعات الجنائية الى الأستناد الى المعايير المشار إليها سلفاً وذلك عندما يتعلق الأمر بالجرائم الإرهابية حيث تلجأ إلي تركيز الاختصاص بنظر الدعوي في الجرائم الإرهابية لمحكمة واحدة فقط على مستوي الدولة بأكملها ، وغالباً ما تكون هذه المحكمة في العاصمة( ).
      وقد أسند المشرع العراقي الاختصاص بنظر جرائم الإرهاب إلي المحكمة الجنائية المركزية في العاصمة بغداد ومنحها اختصاصاً  مكانياً وطنياً وأجاز انعقادها في مكان أخر في جمهورية العراق( ).
	ومن المحاكم الجزائية التي تشكل في مركز كل محافظة ،هي المحاكم الجنائية المحلية ، ويترأسها محكمة الأستئناف أو أحد نوابه وعضوية قاضيين يتم تسميتهم من قبل مجلس  القضاء .وعليه فأن مرتكبو الجرائم الإرهابية في العراق أما تحاكمةُ المحكمة الجنائية المركزية أو المحاكم الجنائية المحلية .
	وتنوب المحاكم المحلية عن المحكمة المركزية ، باستجواب الشهود المسجلين أو المقيمين بصورة دائمة في المناطق الخاضعة للولاية القضائية لهذا المحاكم التي يطلب منها التعاون . وكذلك تكليفها بإجراءات فحص مكان الجريمة أو محاكاة ظروف وملابسات وقوع الجريمة في مكان وقوعها في المنطقة الخاضعة للولاية القضائية للمحكمة المحلية التي يطلب منها التعاون .
الفرع الثاني
الاختصاص الشخصي
	يعنى الاختصاص الشخصي هو الاختصاص بالنسبة لشخص المتهم أي صلاحية المحكمة لنظر الدعوى بحسب الحالة الشخصية للمتهم أو الإحاطة بالعناصر ذات الصفة الشخصية له سواء من حيث العمر أو طبعيتهُ( ). وإن المحكمة عندها  تقرر هذا الاختصاص لا توفر نوع من المرايا لبعض المتهمين وإنما تكفل محاكمة عادلة تتناسب مع ما تعرضه الحالة الشخصية للمتهم لأجل أتخاذ إجراءات خاصة مما يساهم في توفير الجو الملائم للمحكمة لاختيار الجزاء المناسب لشخصية المحكوم عليه ، وهو أمر تفرضه السياسة الجنائية الحديثة( ) . 
    وقد أسند المشرع العراقي الاختصاص بالنظر في القضايا التى يكون فيها المتهم من الأحداث وأرتكبوا جرائم إرهابية إلي محكمة الأحداث الجنائية المركزية والتي تتشكل من قاض واحد وعضوية أثنين أحدهما من القانونيين والآخر من المختصين بالعلوم ذات العلاقة بشؤون الأحداث ولهما خبرة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات(3).
	وعليه فقد أصبح من أختصاص محاكم الأحداث النظر في قضايا المتعلقة بالأحداث أيا كانت طبيعتها سواء كانت من الجرائم العادية أو جرائم الإرهاب. وفي حالة مساهمة الحدث مع متهمين بالغين في أرتكاب الجريمة الإرهابية فإن أوراق المتهم الحدث تفرق عن المتهمين البالغين وتتم إحالة الحدث إلي محكمة الأحداث وإحالة أوراق المتهمين البالغين إلى محكمة الجنايات المركزية.
وفي تقديري، لا يجوز بأي حال أن يخضع الحدث لمحاكم استثنائية أو خاصة أو عسكرية حتى إذا كان متهماً بجريمة إرهابية لأنه في هذه الحالة سوف يكون أمام مرتكب بالتسخير لا يعي ما فعلهُ وأنه من  السهل أن ينقاد الحدث وراء المفاهيم الخاطئة المبنية على اعتقادات خاطئة لا تمت إلى الحقيقة بصلة. وهذا لا يعني إعفاء الحدث من العقاب بل يجب أن يحاكم على كل فعل ارتكبه وأمام محاكم قاضيه الطبيعي محاكم عادله له فيها كافة ضمانات الدفاع ، فهو بريء إلى أن تثبت إدانته ، وأن يراعي في محاكمة الحدث الجانب النفسي ، وفي نفس الوقت البحث عن الجاني الحقيقي الذي غرر بهذا الحدث إلى ان أدى به الى ارتكاب الجريمة.

المطلب الثاني
إجراءات المحاكمة أمام القضاء بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية في القانون العراقي
	من الملاحظ إن أغلب التشريعات الحديثة اتجهت إلى توسيع حالات الحرية الشخصية ، واتجهت إلى تخويل سلطات الضبط والتحقيق والاتهام والمحاكمة صلاحيات واسعة وهذا التوسيع كان نتيجة الظروف الأمنية التي واجهت هذه المجتمعات ، وانتشار الجريمة والعنف السياسي والديني. والتوسع الذي طرأ في مرحلة التحقيق وجميع الاستدلالات لم يقتصر عن هذا الحد بل امتد ليشمل حالات محاكمة المتهم في جرائم الإرهاب وأن تباين التشريعات حول خضوع المتهم في هذه الجرائم للقضاء العادي أم القضاء الاستثنائي ،سوف نتطرق في هذا المبحث هذا الاجراءات بموجب القانون العراقي تطرق في إجراءات المحاكمات التي تتبعها المحكمة لدى نظرها للقضية  تكون مختلفة بين ما إذا كانت هذه المحكمة هي محكمة أحداث أو محكمة جزائية أو محكمة جنايات  وهي سوف نتطرق في هذه الإجراءات على النحو الآتي.:-
الفرع الأول
إجراءات محاكمة الأحداث بجرائم الإرهاب 
عندما يكون الحدث متهماً بارتكاب جناية في التشريع العراقي. وكانت الأدلة  كافية لإحالته إلى محكمة الأحداث فإن على القاضي أن يرسله إلي مكتب الدراسة الشخصية. ويكون ذلك جوازي لقاضي التحقيق. أما عند أتهام الحدث بارتكاب جنحة وكانت الأدلة كافية  فأنه يتم إحالته إلى محكمة الأحداث أو أن ظروف القضية أو حالة الحدث تستدعي ذلك( ).
وفي حالة إتهام الحدث بأرتكاب جناية عقوبتها الإعدام وكان قد تجاوز الرابعة عشر فقد أوجب القانون توقيفه ، حيث يتم توقيفه في دار الملاحظة، أما في الأماكن التي لا يوجد فيها دار ملاحظة فيجب أن تتخذ التدابير اللازمة لمنع اختلاط الحدث مع البالغين( ). ومحكمة الأحداث الجنائية والتي تتشكل من قاض واحد وعضوية أثنين أحدهما من القانونيين والآخر من المختصين بالعلوم الجنائية ذات الصلة بشؤون الأحداث لهما خبرة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات وتنظر محكمة جنايات الأحداث في القضية وتفصل فيها بصفتها التمييزية بقرار  من قاضي تحقيق الأحداث( ).
ومحاكمة الحدث يجب أن تجري في جلسة سرية لا يحضرها إلا ولي الحدث أو احد أقاربه إن وجد ومن ترتأي المحكمة حضورهم من المعنيين بشؤون الأحداث. ولم ينص القانون علي توكيل محامي للدفاع عن الحدث في الجنايات وهذا لا يعني عدم جواز توكيل محام للدفاع عن الحدث أو وجوب انتداب محام إذا كان الحدث متهماً بارتكاب جناية ولم يوكل له محام للدفاع عنه( ).
      وأوجب القانون على محكمة الأحداث إذا ما ظهر لها عند النظر في الدعوى أن أحد المتهمين كان قد أتم الثامنة عشر وقت ارتكاب الجريمة أن توقف المحاكمة بالنسبة للمتهم البالغ وأن تشعر  قاضي التحقيق ليتم إحالته إلى المحكمة المختصة( ).
      وقد أجاز القانون محاكمة الحدث بدعوى واحدة إذا ما أتهم بارتكاب أكثر من جريمة يضمها باب واحد من قانون العقوبات .على أن تحكم عليه بالتدابير المقررة لكل جريمة بتنفيذ التدابير الأشد دون سواه ( ).
	وأن محكمة الأحداث بعد انتهائها من إجراءات المحاكمة في ضوء ما ذكرناه تصدر حكمها في الدعوى مراعيةً ظروف الحدث في ضوء تقرير مكتب الدراسة الشخصية( ). وعلى المحكمة أن ترسل أضبارة الدعوى التي أصدرت فيها حكماً في جناية إلى محكمة التمييز خلال مدة خمسة عشرة يوماً من تاريخ صدوره للنظر فيه تمييزاً وفقاً للقانون والقرارات والأحكام الأخرى ويجوز الطعن فيه لدى محكمة التمييز خلال ثلاثين يوماً تبدأ من اليوم التالي لتاريخ صدوره( ).





الفرع الثاني
إجراءات محكمة الجنايات بشأن جرائم الإرهاب
وقد تناول قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي المعدل في المواد (167 - 182) إجراءات المحاكمة في الدعوى غير الموجزة وإن كانت إجراءات المحاكمة في الدعوى غير الموجزة تقوم على أساس وجوب توجيه تهمه إلى المتهم بشان الجريمة المنسوب إليه وتقرر مصيره عنها .
	وأشارت المادة (167)  بأن المحاكمة في الدعوى غير الموجزة تبدأ بالمناداة على المتهم وعلى باقي أطراف الدعوى مثل هيئة الادعاء العام والمشتكي والمدعي بالحق المدني ومحامي المتهم والخبراء وشهود الإثبات ثم تبدأ بتدوين هوية المتهم ، ويجب أن يدون اسمهُ الثلاثي ولقبهُ وعمره ومهنته ومحل أقامتهُ وموالده( ).
	وأوضحت المادة 143 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ما يجب على المحكمة عملهُ عند تسلمها أضبارة الدعوى المحالة عليها حيث  أن أول أجراء ينبغي على المحكمة أن تقوم هو تحديد موعد للمحاكمة وتبلغ به الادعاء العام والمتهم وذوي العلاقة ومن ترى سماع شهادته من الشهود ، ويتم تبليغهم بواسطة ورقة التكليف بالحضور قبل موعد المحاكمة في الجنايات بثمانية أيام ، وبعد  القيام بهذه الإجراءات  وتبين أن المتهم هارب عندها أوجب القانون اتخاذ بعض الإجراءات لتبليغهُ قبل إجراء محاكمته غيابياً . وقد أشارت الفقرة (ج) من المادة (143) بتعليق ورقة التكليف بالحضور أو أمر القبض في محل أقامة المتهم إذا كان معلوماً ، أما إذا لم يكن له محل إقامة معلوم فيجب أن تنشر ورقة التكليف بالحضور بجميع تفاصيلها في صحيفتين محليتين أو إذاعتها في الإذاعة أو التلفاز في الجنايات ، وبعد أن يجري التبليغ وفق  الطرق المبينة أعلاه كان على المحكمة أن تحدد موعداً لمحاكمة المتهم الهارب في الجنايات قبل شهرين من القيام بهذه الإجراءات( ).
	والقانون أوجب أن تراعي المحكمة الأحكام المتعلقة بسماع الشهادات في مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي أثناء سماع شهادات الشهود في مرحلة المحاكمة . وعند الاستماع إلى الشهادات فأن ذلك يجب أن يكون بترتيب معين  فتبدأ بالاستماع إلى شهادة المشتكي (المجني عليه) ثم المدعي المدني ثم شهود الإثبات ، وعندما تبدأ بالاستماع إلى شهادة الشاهد الذي يدليها شفاها . فلا يجوز أن يقرأها في ورقة مكتوبة إلا إذا كان يتعذر عليه الكلام لعلة فيجوز أن تأذن له المحكمة بكتابة شهادته أو إذا كانت الشهادة عبارة عن أرقام أو حسابات يخشى نسيانها. وللمحكمة أن توجه إليه ما تراه من الأسئلة مما تكون لازمة لظهور الحقيقة ويجوز للادعاء العام والمشتكي والمدعي بالحق المدني والمتهم مناقشة الشاهد بواسطة المحكمة وتوجيه الأسئلة والإيضاحات اللازمة لإظهار الحقيقة. ويجوز للمحكمة أن تستمع لشهادة الشاهد بحضور الآخرين أو أن تعيد الشاهد أثناء الاستماع إلى شهادة شاهد أخر حسبما تراه لازماً وضرورياً( ).
وقد نصت المادة 144 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية  على ضرورة حضور محامي في جرائم الجنايات وهو أمر أوجبة القانون. وفي حالة لم يكن للمتهم محامي فإن القانون أوجب على رئيس محكمة الجنايات أن ينتدب محامياً للمتهم . وتتحمل خزينة الدولة أتعاب  المحامي عند الفصل في الدعوى( ).
	وبعد كل هذه الإجراءات التي ذكرناها توجه التهمه وقد اشترطت المادة 187 بان تتضمن  ورقة التهمه كل هذه الإجراءات( ). وبعد أن توجه المحكمة التهمة إلى المتهم بناءً على الأدلة التي تدعو إلى الظن بأن المتهم قد ارتكب الجريمة.
	وفي حالة أعتراف المتهم بالتهمة الموجه إليه فانه لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تقتنع باعتراف المتهم إلا إذا اعتقدت بأنه مالك لقوه العقلية ومدرك لما أعترف به( ).
	وفي حالة إنكار المتهم للتهمة الموجهة وانه لم يبدي دفاعاً عن نفسه أو أنه طلب محاكمته أو رأت المحكمة أو أن اعترافه مشوب أو أنه لا يقدر نتائجه ، أو أن الجريمة التي يحاكم عنها معاقب عليها بالإعدام . فإن على المحكمة أن تجرى محاكمته عن التهمه الموجهة إليه.
      وقد أخضع المشرع العراقي محاكمة المتهم الغائب الارهابية أمام محكمة الجنايات لذات الضمانات التى يخضع لها متهم بجناية عادية ، فأذا إلقى القبض على المتهم أو سلم نفسهُ أو المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم تجري محاكمة مجددا وكانها دعوى وجاهية جديدة وذلك وذلك وفق المواد (193، 143) من قانون اصول المحاكمة الجزائية .
   ومن أشهر المتهمين المحاكمين غيابياً نائب رئيس الجمهورية العراقي (طارق الهاشمي ) حيث  أصدرت الجنايات المركرية في بغداد 4/11/2012 حكماً غيابياً بالاعدام عليه بتهمة محاولة تفجير سيارة مفخخة .
	وبعد أن تستنفذ المحكمة الإجراءات التي مر ذكرها تنهي إجراءات التحقيق القضائية والمرافعة وعليه أن تعلم ختام المرافعة وان تختلي للمداولة ثم يصدر حكمها أما في نفس الجلسة أو  في جلسة أخرى قريبة. وهذه المداولة يمكن أن تجري خارج قاعه الجلسة في غرفة أخرى أو في القاعة بعد أخلائها من الحاضرين. ثم يصدر حكمها في الدعوى والذي يمثل رأيها الذي انتهت إليه . حيث أنها تقوم بإصدار قرارها بعد ختام المحاكمة وهو ما نصت عليه المادة (182) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي فقد يكون قرارها الحكم بالإدانة والعقوبة اللازمة أو الحكم بالبراءة من التهمة أو يكون قرارها إلغاء التهمه والإفراج عن المتهم أو تقرر عدم المسؤولية ، أو تقرر إخلاء السبيل( ).
	وبعد صدور القرار يتم تمييزه لدى محكمة التمييز سواء محكمة  التمييز التي في بغداد أو في أربيل بصفتها التميزية لأنها من الجرائم الخطيرة على أمن المجتمع.





المبحث الثاني
القضاء العسكري وأختصاصهُ في جرائم الإرهاب
    بعد صدور السيد رئيس الجمهورية قراراً بقانون  احالة جميع القضايا الإرهاب الى المحاكم العسكرية وتنفيذاً لهذا القرار الصادر في 27/10/2014 وعليه سوف نتطرق على في هذا المبحث نشأة وتطور القضاء العسكري وتشكيل المحاكم العسكرية واختصاص القضاء العسكري بنظر الجرائم الإرهابية و مدى مشروعية احالة قضايا الإرهاب للقضاء العسكري بموجب دستور 2014 وسرعة الفصل والمحاكمة في قانون القضاء العسكري و تنازع الاختصاص بين القضاء العادي والعسكري.









المطلب الاول
نشأة وتطور قوانيين المتعلقة بالقضاء العسكري في مصر
   عرف القانون منذُ القدم حيث انهُ كان موجوداً منذُ عهد الفراعنه في مصر لانها كانت قد سبقت دول العالم فمثلاً كان لايجوز التنازل عن عقاب الاشخاص المذنبين وذلك بللجوء الى المقاصة المالية ، حيثُ أن العدالة اساس تقدم المجتمعات كما أن حُسن عمل الجهاز القضائي يؤدي الى الحفاظ على أمن المجتمع كما أن التشريع الجنائي المصري كان قد تكون من خلال عادات وتقاليد الشعب المصري وأخلاقهُ ( ).
وكانت مصر قد عرفت القضاء العسكري حيثُ أن هذا القضاء كان مختصاً بمحاكمة العسكرين وقد كانت المحاكم العسكرية تكون في الغالب من أعضاء عسكريين بالأضافة الى أن قسم من أعضاء هذه المحاكم كان من المدنيين إي أن العنصر الغالب لهذه المحاكم كان من الأعضاء العسكريين ( ). 
وفي العصر الاسلامي ظهر مايسمى بالجرائم العسكرية وكان هناك قضاء خاص بالجند هو القضاء الذي ظهر في عهد أمير المؤمنيين عمر ابن الخطاب (رضى الله عنهُ) وقد جاء في القران الكريم من العقوبات التى تتفاوت في شدتها حسب نوع الجريمة فقد كان هناك عقوبة التأنيب للغياب بعذر قوي وعقوبة الحبس أو السجن للغياب بدون عذر وكان هناك عقوبة الاعدام اذا كان الغياب مقترناً بافشاء الاسرار العسكرية أو ايصال المعلومات الى العدو( ) .
   وقد شرعت الأحكام العسكرية في العصر الحديث نسبةً الى صدور الامر العالي بذلك في 7 يونيو 1884 حيثُ جاء في هذا الامر بتقرير الأجراءات التى أتخذتها المحاكم العسكرية في المحاكمات التى كانت نتيجة الثورة العرابية حيثُ أن هذا الامر تضمن تشكيل المحاكم العسكرية وتحديد الجرائم التى يختص القضاء العسكري الفصل فيها وكذلك تحديد الاشخاص الذين يخضعون للقانون العسكري.
   ومما يجدر الأشاره اليه الى أن هذا المحاكم كانت تتماثل مع المجالس العسكرية الأنكليزية من حيثُ السلطات المنوحه لها والواجبات الواجبات الملقاة على عاتقها كما أن هذه المحاكم تقوم باجراءات تماثل نوعاً ما بالأجراءات التى تقوم بها تلك المجالس( ). 
  وفي سنة 1983 شرع قانون القضاء العسكري والذي كان يتضمن الأحكام التى جاء بها الامر العالي الذي صدر 7 يونيو 1884 وكان قد اضيف الى هذا الاحكام الاجراءات التى كانت متبع في الجيش الانكليزي ثم عدل هذا القانون نسبهً الى التعديلات التى طرات الإجراءات المتبع من قبل الجيش الانكليزي حيثُ أنه عدل في كل عامي 1917وعام 1939 وكان أخر تعديل له في عام 1949 بدون أن يتم تعديل اسماء الوظائف والوحدات .
  وقد جاء كل من القانون رقم (15) لسنة 1923 الخاص بنظام الاحكام العرفية والقانون رقم (140) لسنة 1949 الخاص بنظام هيئات البوليس واختصاصها على نفس النوال الذي جاء فيه تشكيل المجالس العسكرية والإجراءات التحقيق والمحاكمة الواردة بقانون القضاء العسكري ،وقد عمل قانون رقم (101) لسنة 1957على ادخال بعض من التعديلات على قانون القضاء العسكري بشأن إجراء المحاكمة العسكرية في غياب المتهم وأدخلت عليه كذلك بعض من التعديلات بقانون رقم (159) لسنة 1957 بشأن التماس أعادة النظر في قرارات وأحكام المجالس العسكرية ( ).
   وصدر قانون الأحكام العسكرية رقم (25) لسنة 1966 في مصر والذي تم أجراء بعض التعديلات عليه في عامي 1968، 1969 والذي جاء مقارباً للتشريعات العسكرية التى صدرت في الدول العربية لما تضمنه من مبادئ حيثُ أن هذه التشريعات تعد من أهم المصادر التى أستمد منها هذا القانون مبادئه بالأضافه الى القوانيين الاخرى (قانون العقوبات ، قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ،قانون القضاء العسكري الانكليزي ،القانون العسكري الفرنسي ( ).
   وصدر قانون القضاء العسكري  رقم (16) لسنة 2007 لتعديل بعض من أحكام القانون رقم (25) لسنة 1966والذي تم من خلاله أستبدال مصطلح الاحكام العسكرية بمصطلح قانون القضاء العسكري وكذلك تعديل مصطلح المحاكم العسكرية بأضافة محكمة جديدة تختص بالفصل في الطعون العسكرية وكذلك تحديد أدارة المدعي العام العسكري والتكوين المهنى والقانوني لشغل هذا المنصب ، واذا امعنا النظر في القانون رقم (25) لسنة 1966 نجد أنه يمتد في جذوره التشريعية الى القانون الانكلوسكسوني والذي يتبين اثره في ثنايا نواحيه الإجرائية وبالاخص في التحقيق والاحالة للمحاكمة وتشكيل ونظام التصديق على الأحكام .... الخ .
  وقد كان القانون رقم (25) لسنة 1966 ومذكرته من أهدفه هو الاتفاق مع الاسس العام في التشريع في البلاد حيث جاء بها (من الواجب تحقيق التناسق الكامل بين كافة التشريعات في الدولة بعتبارها تشريعات متكاملة تعتنق مبادئ واحده تستهدف غاية واحده ( ).
   ومن ذلك يتبين من أن المذكرة الايضاحية قد اشارت الى أن التشريع الجنائي العسكري ينتقل من النظام الانكلوسكسوني الى النظام الاتيني الذي تتبعه التشريعات الجنائية المصرية وهنا نتسال فبما اذا كان من المكن تحقق هذا النتيجة التى اشارت المذكرة الايضاحية للقانون رقم (25) لسنة 1966 ،ولتوضيح ذلك يمكن القول ان هذا القانون قد جمع بين كل من النظامين الانكلوسكسوني واللاتيني فأخذ من كل منهما بقدر( ).فأحتفظ من النظام الانكلوسكسوني بوظيفتي الاتهام والتحقيق والاحالة للمحاكمة والتصديق على الاحكام في يد القائد وان تكون المحاكمة على درجه واحده ،وأخذ من النظام اللاتيني أنشاء نيابه عسكرية كسلطة تحقيق، وتشكيل محاكم عسكرية من قضاة عسكرين فقط ( ).
   وأن ما يعيب هذا القانون أنه عمل على تقليص سلطة القضاء العادي وحرمان المتهم من المثول أمام قاضيه الطبيعي ويعتبر هذا تجاوزاً على الشريعية الدستورية وعدم الالمام بعلوم القانون الجنائي واهدار للضمانات ومبادئ الدستورية اللأزمه لارساء العدالة الجنائية وفي ختام عرضنا للنشأة وتطور القانون القضاء العسكري في مصر يمنك القول أن قانون القضاء العسكري رقم (25) لسنة 1966 قد جاء ترديداً لقانون العقوبات والإجراءات العسكرية اليمني رقم (23) لسنة 1963 وأن هذا الأخير جاء متأثراً بقانون الأحكام العسكرية المصري سنة 1993،وبالقانون رقم (159)لسنة 1957 والتى أخذت سالفى الذكر والتى أخذت عن القانون العسكري الأنكليزي كما ورد في الامر العالي الصادر (7) يونيو 1884 لذلك فأن القانون المصري رقم (25) لسنة 1966 لم يخرج في أحكامه عن قانون العسكري سنة 1893 ولم يتقدم عليه سواء على المستوى الموضوعي أو الإجرائي. 
تشكيل القضاء العسكري.
    تعد الادارة العامه للقضاء العسكري احدى الادارات العليا وتتكون هذا من نيابة ومحاكم عسكرية وفروع اخرى حسب ما هو منصوص عليه في القوانيين والانظمه التى تخضع لها القوات المسلحة (مادة 1 من قانون الأحكام العسكرية ).
ويتولى الادارة العامة للقضاء العسكري مدير ضابط مجاز في الحقوق ويتبع وزير الدفاع مباشرة ويكون مستشاراً قانونياً له ويعاونه عدد كاف من الضباط (مادة 2من قانون الأحكام العسكرية ).
  ويمارس مدير القضاء العسكري الاختصاصات المنوحه له بقوانيين ونظم القوات المسلحة (مادة 3 من قانون الأحكام العسكرية ).
وتشمل المحاكم العسكرية مايلى :-
أولاً : المحكمة العسكرية المركزية : وتشكل من قاضى منفرد لاتقل رتبته عن نقيب وممثل للنيابة العسكرية وكاتب الجلسة (المادة 46)من قانون الأحكام العسكرية رقم 25 لسنة 1966 وتعديلاته.
ثانياً : المحكمة العسكرية المركزية العلياالتى لها سلطه عليا : وتشكل من قاضي منفرد لاتقل رتبته عن مقدم وممثل النيابة العسكرية وكاتب الجلسة (المادة 45 من القانون اعلاهُ).
المحكمة العسكرية العليا: وتشكل من ثلاث ضباط قضاة برئاسة اقدمهم على أن لاتقل رتبته في جميع الاحوال عن مقدم ممثل للنيابة العسكرية وكاتب الجلسة (المادة 44 من القانون اعلاه).
  ويجوز في الاحوال الخاص تشكيل محكمة العسكرية العليا من خمس ضباط ، والمحكمة العسكرية المركزية لها السلطة العليا والمحكمة العسكرية المركزية من ثلاث ضباط ويكون ذلك بقرار من ضابط الأمر بالاحالة (المادة 47 من القانون اعلاه).














المطلب الثاني
مدى اختصاص القضاء العسكري بنظر الى جرائم الإرهاب
 إن من المبادئ المستقرة في النظم الديمقراطية أن حكم القضاء يسري على المواطنين كافة سواء كانوا مدنيين أو عسكريين استناداً إلى مبدأ مساواة المواطنين أمام القانون.
   لذلك يجب أن تتبع الأجراءات المنصوص عليه في قانون الأجراءات الجنائية على ما يرتكب من جرائم من قبل الافراد لان هولاء الافراد لايمكنهم أن يرتكبو من الجرائم سوى جرائم القانون العام .
	وهذا مانصت عليه المادة97 من الدستور 2014المصري  "التقاضي حق مصون ومكفول للكافة .وتلتزم الدولة بتقريب جهات التقاضي ،وتعمل على سرعة الفصل في القضايا،ويحظر تحصين أي عمل أو قرار إداري من رقابة القضاء ،ولا يحاكم شخص إلا إمام قاضيه الطبيعى ،والمحاكم الاستثنائية محظورة".
  ألا ان التطبيق العملي لقواعد محاكمة الإرهابيين في ظل التشريع المصري هي مسألة في غاية الأهمية لانها تسند الاختصاص بنظر بعض الجرائم الإرهابية إلى القضاء العسكري . اذا نصت المادة السادسة من قانون الأحكام العسكرية رقم 25 لسنة 1966م وتعديلاتهُ على مايلى" تسري أحكام هذا القانون على الجرائم المنصوص في البابين الأول والثاني من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات وما يرتبط بها من جرائم والتى تحال إلى القضاء العسكري بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية ، لرئيس الجمهورية متى أعلنت حالة الطوارئ أن يحيل إلى القضاء العسكري أي من الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون أخر"( ). وفي مصر تتولى الإدارة العامة للقضاء العسكري( ).
	ويتضح من المادة السابق أن هناك حالتين تختص فيها المحكمة العسكرية بالقضايا التي ترتكب من المدنيين وليس العسكريين الذين يخضعون لاختصاصها بطبيعة الحال والحالتان هما:-
1-صدور قرار من رئيس الجمهورية بإحالة القضايا إلى القضاء العسكري للنظر فيها .حيث أخضع المشرع طائفة من الأفراد المدنيين للمحاكمة أمام القضاء العسكري وذلك عند وقوع جرائم معينة وتشمل هذه الجرائم ما يتضمنهُ البابان الأول والثاني من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات ونعنى بها الجنايات والجنح الماسة بأمن الدولة من جهة الخارج والجنايات الماسة بأمن الدولة من جهة الداخل( ).
2-يكون في حالة إعلان الطوارئ :-
     وفي هذه المرحلة يقدر فيها رئيس الجمهورية المصالح القومية المعرضة للخطر والتي تهدد استقرار البلاد  وتعرض أمنها وسلامتها لأخطار وأضرار شديدة.
	وبالنظر إلى شدة حالة الطوارئ وخطورتها وطبيعة المخاطر المرتبطة فانه قد لا تلائمها أحياناً التدابير التي تتخذها الدولة في الظروف المعتادة باعتبار أن طبيعتها ومداها تفرض من التدابير الاستثنائية ما يناسبها ويعتبر لازماً لمواجهة تبعاتها هذه الظروف( ).
وقد ورد في الثامنة من قانون قانون الحكام العسكرية الأشخاص الذين يخضعون للقضاء العسكري بصفة استثنائية وهم طلبه المدارس والمعاهد والكليات العسكرية والمدنيون أذا نصت هذه المادة على انه (....يختص القضاء العسكري بالفصل في الجرائم التى تقع من الأحداث الخاضعين للحكام هذا القانون وكذلك الجرائم التى تقع من الأحداث الذين تسري في شأنهم أحكامه أذا وقعت الجريمة مع واحد أو اكثر من الخاضعين للحكام هذا القانون، وذلك كله استثناء من أحكام قانون الاحذاث رقم 31 لسنة 1974 بشأن الأحداث ويطبق على الحدث عند أرتكايه أحدى الجرائم ، أحكام القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1974 المشار اليه عده المواد 25، 27، 28، 29،30، 31، 38، 40، 52 منه . ويكون للنيابة العسكرية جميع الأختصاصات المخول لكل من النيابة العامة والمراقب الاجتماعي المنصوص عليه في قانون الأحداث ويصدر وزير الحربية (وزير الدفاع حالياً) بالاتفاق مع وزير الداخلية والشئون الاجتماعية القرارات اللازمه لتنفيذ التدابير التى يحكم بها في مواجهة الحدث ).
	أما ما يتعلق بنص المادة السادسة فقد قرر المشرع أن التصدي للمخاطر التي يتعرض لها الأمن والسلامة القومية وكل ما كان حالاً أو وشيكاً يتطلب اتخاذ بعض التدابير الاستثنائية اللازمة لمواجهة الجرائم التي تهدد أمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي ، وعليه قرر المشرع أن المصلحة الاجتماعية تتطلب منح رئيس الجمهورية بعض السلطات ومنها سلطة إحالة بعض القضايا التي تمس أمن الدولة إلى القضاء العسكري.
	وقد مارس رئيس الجمهورية هذه السلطة بخصوص قضية العائدين من أفغانستان في تنظيمي الإسكندرية وقد أحال المتهمين إلى المحكمة العسكرية العليا بالإسكندرية لنظر الجرائم المنسوب إليهم( ).
	وهكذا فقد طعن المتهمون على قرار الإحالة الصادر من رئيس الجمهورية لعدم دستوريتها للنص الذي خول هذه الصلاحية .
	إلا أنهُ في 30 / 1/1993م  أصدرت المحكمة الدستورية العليا حكمها في القضية رقم (1) لسنة 65 في شأن تفسير نص المادة السادسة في فقرتها الثانية تقرر أن المعني بعبارة (أياً من الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون أخر) حيث أوضح الجرائم المحدد بنوعها تحديداً مجرداً وكذلك الجرائم المعنية بذاتها بعد ارتكابها فعلاً وعليه فإن حكم المحكمة السالف الذكر إليه هو القضاء يرفض الدفع بعدم الدستورية( ).
	وانطلاقاً من هذه المبادئ ، اهتم الفقه الجنائي بإبراز خصائص العمل القضائي العسكري ، والتي تتحمل في تقييده بالقواعد التي تحكم العمل القضائي أمام القضاء العادي ، مما يجعل إجراءات القضائي العسكري يتضمن القواعد التي تقرر الضمانات أمام القضاء العادي ، سواء ما يتعلق بحق المتهم في الاطلاع على الأوراق ، أو حق الخصوم في إعلان شهود نفي أو علانية الجلسات وشفوية المرافعة ، أو ضرورة حضور المتهم والاستعانة بمحام( ).










المطلب الثالث
مدى مشروعية احالة قضايا الإرهاب للقضاء العسكري بموجب دستور 2014
    صدر من النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات قراراً يقضي باحلة قضايا الإرهاب التى يجري التحقيق فيها بالمكتب الفني للنائب العام وعدد أخر من النيابات المختصه بالتحقيق في قضايا الارهاب الى النيابة العسكرية والمدعي العسكري ، وكان صدور هذا القرار بمناسبة صدرو قرار من رئيس الجمهورية عبدالفتاح السيسي يقضي بتقديم المتهمين في قضايا الإرهاب الى القضاء العسكري حيث جاء في هذا القرار بأن النيابة العامه تقوم بتحويل وأحالة قضايا الإرهاب التى أودعت لديه الى النيابة العسكرية منذُ صدور قرار رئيس الجمهورية وذلك  طبقاً للمادة 204 من الدستور سنة 2014 ( ).
وتطبيقاً لذلك صدر من الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي قراراً جمهورياً بقانون بشأن تامين وحماية المنشات العامة والحيوية ، يلزم القزات المسلحة بمشاركة جهاز الشرطة بحماية وتأمين المنشات والحيوية بالدولة ويسري لمدة عامين فقط .
اي انه بموجب هذا القرار ستحال الجرائم التى ترتكب ضد هذا المنشأت للنيابة العسكرية لعرضها على القضاء العسكري للبت فيها وذلك بموجب القانون الجديد وأن صدور مثل هذا القرار سيؤدي الى تشديد عقوبة الأعتداء على المنشأت الحيوية لفترة محدده دون مخالفة المادة 204 من الدستور التى تحدد اختصاصات القضاء العسكري( ) .
وعلى ذلك نصت المادة الأولى من القانون على أنه "مع عدم الأخلال بدور القوات المسلحة في حماية البلاد وسلامة أراضيها وأمنها ،تتولى القوات المسلحة معاونه أجهزة الشرطة في تأمين وحماية المنشأت العامة والحيوية بما في ذلك محطات وشبكات وأبراج الكهرباء وخطوط الغاز وحقوق البترول وخطوط السكك الحديدية وشبكات الطرق والكباري وغيرها من المنشات والمرافق والمتلكات العامة وما يدخل في حكمها ، وتعد هذه المنشأت حكم المنشأت العسكرية طوال فترة التأمين والحماية ".
  ونصت المادة الثانية على أخضاع الجرائم التى تقع على هذه المنشات لأختصاص القضاء  العسكري ،وعلى النيابة أحالة القضايا المتعلق بهذه الجرائم الى النيابة العسكرية المختصه .
ويرى فقهاء الدستور أن المادة 200 من الدستور المصري تحدث عن أن القوات المسلحة ملك الشعب المصري ووظيفتها حماية وتأمين البلاد ، لذلك فأن الوظيفة الأساسية للقوات المسلحة هي حماية البلاد ، ومن خلال هذه المادة فأن القوات المسلحة يمكن أن تؤمن المرافق العامه للدولة ، أضافة الى تأمين الحدود ، هذا أمر مفروغ منهُ ، وهذا المتلكات التى جاء ذكرها في هذا المادة هي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ،وعلى ذلك فأن القرار بقانون الذي أصدرو رئيس الجمهورية يعتمد على هذا المادة وهي نافذة بذاتها وهذا يعني أن هذا القرار بقانون يتوافق مع أحكام الدستور ويعد إنفاذا لحكم المادة 200 منهُ .
لكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسهُ لماذا يحاكم من يعتدي على منشاة عامه أمام القضاء العسكري ونحنُ لدينا قاعدة دستورية تقضي بعدم محاكمة المدنيين أمام المحاكم العسكرية .
وللأجاب على ذلك لابد من توضيح المادة (204) من الدستور حيث أن هذا المادة تتكون من أربع فقرات ،جاء في الفقرة الاولى منها على أن القضاء العسكري جهة قضائية مستقلة ،أما الفقرة الثاني منها تؤكد على أنه لايجوز محاكمة المدني أمام القضاء العسكري الا في الجرائم التى تمثل أعتداء مباشرا على المنشات العسكرية ، أو معسكرات القوات المسلحة، أو ما في حكمها ، المناطق العسكرية ،أو الحدودية المقررة ، أو معداتها ،أو مركباتها ، أو أسلحتها ،أو ذخائرها ، أو وثائقها ، أو أسرارها العسكرية ، وبالطبع فمسكرات القوات المسلحة لاتعدو ألا ان تكون منشاة عامة ، وحين تذكر عبارة ما في حكمها فأن هذه العبارة تشمل محطة الكهرباء أو السكك الحديدية أو اي مبنى أخر ، والمنشأة العامه تحميها قوات الأمن العادية من معسكرات الأمن المركزي وهم في الاساس مجندون من القوات المسلحة ،ويؤدون فترة تجنيدهم في حماية وتأمين أي منشأة عامه .
أما الفقرة الثالث على أنه "ويحدد القانون باقي الجرائم " والفقرة الرابعة تنص على أنه" ويبين اختصاصات العسكرية الأخرى " بمعنى أن ما جاء في الفقرة الثانية كان على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر بدليل "يبين القانون اختصاصات القضاء العسكري "، فإن كانت عبارة ما في حكمها قد أثارت جدلاً ،فالفقرة الرابع من القانون هي القاطعه ولا تحمل أي تأويلات ( ).
   أن إحالة الجرائم الإرهابية للقضاء العسكري تتفق مع المادة 204 من الدستور المصري، وهي تنص على أنه لا تجوز محاكمة مدني أمام القضاء العسكري إلا في الجرائم التي تمثل اعتداء مباشرا على المنشآت العسكرية أو معسكرات القوات المسلحة أو ما في حكمها أو المناطق العسكرية أو الحدودية، كذلك الجرائم التي تمثل اعتداء مباشرا على ضباط القوات المسلحة أو أفرادها بسبب تأدية مهامهم.
   وأشار الخبير الدستوري إلى أن هذا النص لم يكن مفعلا في الدستور وكان يحتاج إلى قانون لتفعيله وهو ما قامت به الحكومة، مؤكدا أن قضايا الإخوان المنظورة أمام القضاء المدني ستظل بيده، ومن حق القاضي إحالتها للقضاء العسكري.طارق فهمي: القانون لن يحظى بأي انتقادات حقوقية( ).
 راي القضاة بقرار احالة قضايا الإرهاب الى القضاء العسكري رحب عدد من القضاة بالقانون الذي اصدره رئيس الجمهورية  بشأن حماية المنشأت العامه بواسطة القوات المسلحة الى جانب قوات الشرطة وأخضاع الجرائم التى ترتكب على تلك امنشأت  الى القضاء العسكري.
    بأن القانون صائب من الناحية الدستورية وأن المادة (204) من الدستور تضمنت ذكر الجرائم التى يختص القضاء العسكري بنظرها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر وأن عبارة وما في (حكمها) تفتح الباب أمام ضم اي جرائم أخرى قد ترتكب في أطار تعامل القوات المسلحة على ألارض أو تعوق عملها ، وأنه عندما تقع أعمال ارهابية على أحد المرافق العامة التى تستخدمها القوات المسلحة بشكل يهدد سلامه وأمن اليلاد فإن ذلك يمثل أعتداء على القوات المسلحة، ومن ثم فإنه لا إشكال في محاكمة المدنيين المتهمين في تلك الجرائم أمام القضاء العسكري .
    وحيثُ أن مصر تخوض حربا شرسه على القوى الإرهابية فأنه يتعين ضرورة مواجهه هذه الهجمه الشرسه بجميع الوسائل والسبل التى تقضي عليها لان المنشأت العامه والخاصة هدفاً واضحاً للجماعات الإرهابية بقصد بث الرعب في نفوس المواطنين . لذلك فأن توسيع أختصاصات القضاء العسكري لتشمل قضايا الإرهاب هو قرار صائب( ).
الانتقادات لهذا القرار 
   يعارض بعض هذا القرار بعدم دستوريته ومخالفتة لنص المادة 204 من الدستور"لا يجوز محاكمة مدني أمام القضاء العسكري إلا في الجرائم التى تمثل اعتداءاً مباشراً على المنشات العسكرية أو معسكرات القوات المسلحة وما في حكمها ، ويبين القانون اختصاصات القضاء العسكري الأخرى ،وأعضاء القضاء العسكري مستقلون وغير قابلين للعزل وتكون لهم كل الضمانات والحقوق والواجبات المقررة لأعضاء السلطة القضائية".وأن هذه الصلاحيات الجديدة يؤدي الى توسيع مفهوم المحاكمات العسكرية ما يؤدي حرمان المدنيين من حق المحاكمة أمام قاضيهم الطبيعي( ).
   وفي حالة احالة قضايا الإرهاب الى القضاء العسكري فلا داعي لوجود دائر الإرهاب ،فأن الاحتمال الأقرب هو إلغاء دوائر الإرهاب ( ).
	وقد وجه البعض انتقادات إلى هذا القضاء ، ومن أهم هذه الانتقادات ما يتعلق بحق المحكوم عليه في الطعن ، وفي الأحكام التي تصدر بشأنه إذ نص قانون الأحكام العسكرية على عدم جواز الطعن بأي وجه من الوجوهُ في الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم العسكرية أمام أية هيئة قضائية أو أدارية على خلاف ما نص عليه أحكام هذا القانون( ).
الفرع الاول
القضاء العسكري وسرعة الفصل في المحاكمة
   سرعة المحاكمة هي ركيزة من ركائز لمقياس العدالة الجنائية في الدول المتحضرة ، وهي أحدى الضمانات التى تتفرغ عن مبدأ الشرعية( )
  أن القضاء العادي لايستطيع أن ينجز في القضايا الإرهاب وهذا مايؤدي الى تأخر القصاص ،يبنما القضاء العسكري لا يوجد أمامه قضايا كثيرة ،لهذا يمكن المحكمة العسكرية أن تنعقد كل يوم ، وما يسهم في أنجاز هذه القضايا وسرعة الفصل فيها والقصاص من القتلة ، وأن اجراءات وظروف انعقاد المحكمة العسكرية أكثر سرعة من القضاء العادي ،والسرعة هنا مهمة للردع ،وفورية المحاكمة وتحقق فكرة القصاص ،وأن الدوائر التى خصصت لنظر قضايا الإرهاب ليست كافية( ).
   والمشرع لم ينص على هذا الضمان صراحة في قانون الأحكام العسكرية ، إلا أن القضاءالعسكري قد اتخذالسرعة شعاراً ومنهاجاً له يسير عليه "عدالة سريعة مؤكدة" وقد ساعد على ذلك النظام الإجرائي الوارد بالقانون رقم (25) لسنة 1966 وتعديلاته وعلية سوف نبين بعض نصوص الإجرائية التى تحقق السرعة في المحاكمات العسكرية( ).
1_التخفيف من الإجراءات في قانون الأحكام العسكرية : القانون العسكري رقم (25) لسنة 1966وتعديلاتهُ حيث تميز بالتبسيط في الإجراءات الجنائية بما يتفق والمعدل السريع للأدلاء داخل القوات المسلحة ،وهذا لايعنى التسرع في المحاكمة فذلك عيب قد لايؤدي المتهم لأنه يحتاج إلى وقت لإعداد دفاعهُ ، وعيلة فأن السرعة المطلوبة للفصل في الدعوى هي السرعة المعقولة. وقد نصت المادة (68) على أنه "يكون تكليف المتهم والشهود بالحضور الى المحكمة بموجب ورقة تكليف تبلغ قبل الجلسة بأربع وعشرون ساعة على الاقل غير مواعيد المسافة . ويجوز تكليف الشهود من العسكريين بالحضور باشارة سكلية او لاسليكة عن طريق رؤسائهم . ويكون تكليف الشهود غير العسكريين بالحضور بموجب ورقة تكليف ترسل اليهم عن طريق السلطات الادارية". وبموجب هذا النص يتعين أن ترسل ورقة التكليف بالحضور لكل من المتهم ، أو الشاهد في ميعاد قصير قبل الجلسة بأربع وعشرون ساعة ، بلاشك أدنى شك أنه يحقق السرعة في حضورهم ومن ثم السرعة في الفصل في الدعاوى .
2_ القانون الأحكام العسكرية لايعرف نظام إعادة الإجراءات بالنسبة للأحكام الغيابية التى تصدر في الجنايات على النحو المنصوص عليه في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ،وأنما بموجب المادة(77) على أنه " اذا لم يحضر المتهم امام المحكمة العسكرية بعد تبليغه قانونا يجوز للمحكمة ان تنظر الدعوى في غيبته او ان تؤجل الدعوى وتأمر اما بالقبض عليه واحضاره للجلسة التالية واما باعادة تبليغه مع انذاره بانه لم يحضر في الجلسة المذكورة فصل في القضية . وعلى المحكمة ان تحقق الدعوى امامها كما لو كان المتهم حاضرا .
3_عدم جواز الادعاء مدنياً أمام المحاكم العسكرية:لان الادعاء المدني تأخر الفصل في الدعوى الجنائية ،وعلى الرغم من ذلك فأنها تقضى بالرد والمصادرة وفقاً لنص المادة (126) قانون الأحكام العسكرية على أنه " يجوز للمحكمة العسكرية اذا نتجت عن الجريمة اضرار مادية بأموال او اشياء مملوكة للدولة ان تحكم على المتهم بردها اورد قيمتها سواء اكان المتهم قد اخذها لنفسه او اتلفها او افقدها بما لايتعارض مع قوانين وقرارات وانظمة القوات المسلحة ويكون ذلك وفقا للقواعد العامة في تحصيل اموال الدولة .
4_القانون الأحكام العسكرية لم يأخذ بنظام تعدد درجات التقاضي : لاشك أن التقاضي على دراجة واحدة يحقق السرعة في حسم القضايا المنظورة أمام المحاكم العسكرية إلا أنه يتعارض مع مبدأ الشرعية الإجرائية لمخالفتهُ لمبدأ التقاضي على درجتين .
  وأن المحاكم العسكرية إجراء استثنائي هدفه السرعة في إصدار الأحكام القضائية  ،اذا أنها لا تتعارض مع حقوق الإنسان التي تنادي في الأصل بالحفاظ على الروح البشرية ،ولكن في ظل الظروف التي تمر بها مصر الآن، بات الأمر ضرورة ملحة في أن يتخذ مثل هذا التعديل، لا سيما وأن القصد منه هو الحكم السريع في قضايا الإرهاب بعد أن أصبح الخطر يحيط بمصر، وأن هناك غضبا شعبيا من البطء في أحكام القضاء، وأن هذا الإجراء استجابة لمطالب المصريين.وأن القضاء العسكري يطبق نفس القوانين التي تطبق في القضاء العادي، من حيث قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والعقوبات، وإجراءات التقاضي. لكن الفرق بينهما في السرعة والإنجاز فقط،أن الميزة في القضاء العسكري أنه متفرغ ويتخذ إجراءات سريعة في القضايا التي ينظرها( ).
الفرع الثاني
قواعد تنازع الاختصاص بين القضاء العادي والعسكري
    الحديث عن تنازع الأختصاص بين القضاء العادي والقضاء العسكري وقد يكون هذا التنازع بصورة ايجابية وادعى كلتا الجهتين انه من اختصاصها في موضوع النزاع .أو قد يكون النزاع سلبية اي تدعى كلتاهما بعدم اختصاصها في موضوع النزاع. وان قاعدة حل مثل هذا التنازع في القانون المقارن ( )وفي هذا الحال تعرض موضوع النزاع الى جهة قضائية اعلى من الجهتين المتنازعتين للفصل في هذا النزاع.
     أما في قانون الأحكام العسكرية في مصر بموجب نص المادة 48 على أنه " السلطة القضائية العسكرية هي وحدها التى تقرر ما إذا كان الجرم داخلاً في اختصاصها أم لا ".
 يتضح من النص السابق أن السطات القضائية العسكرية هي وحده تكون مختص مسألة الاختصاص دون معقب على قرارها حيث لايجوز الطعن فيه بأي وجه الطعن سواء كان أمام جهة قضائية أو إدارية وذلك إعمالاً لنص المادتين 117،118من القانون الأحكام العسكري( ).
   فقد ذكر في المذكرة الإيضاحية لنص المادة 48 أنها نصت على مبدأ هام يتمشى من الحمكة من إقرار تشريع عسكري روعيت فيه الاعتبارات الخاصة سواء للجرائم أو عقوباتها ،الأمر الذي أصبح معه حق السلطات العسكرية في تقدير ما أذا كانت الجريمة ضمن اختصاص التشريع العسكري أو لا واضحاً انها تتمشى مع هدف من قانون العسكري ،وباعتبارها هذه السلطات أقدر منغيرها على تفهم مقتضيات النظم العسكرية وتصرفات أفراد القوات المسلحة سواء في حالة الحرب أو السلم ( ).
   سلطة الفصل في تنازع الاختصاص بين القضائين يترتب علىه متى قرر القضاء العسكري عدم اختصاصه في القضية فلايجوز لجهة أخرى أن تقرر اختصاصه بها ،وفي هذه الحالة يستلزم على القضاء العادي الفصل في القضية محل النزاع ،هذا ماذهبت اليه محكمة النقض بأن قرار الجهة القضائية العسكرية في صدد اختصاصها قول فصل لا يقبل معقب وفقاً للمادة 48 من قانون رقم (25) لسنة 1966م ،وانتهاء القضاء العسكري الى عدم اختصاصه بجريمة ما يستلزم الفصل فيها القضاء العادي .
وأن هذا الحق مقرر للسطات القضائية العسكرية على مستوى كافة مراحل الدعوى بداية من تحقيقها وحتى الفصل فيها بحكم بات ( ).



الفصل الرابع
ضمانات المحاكمة  والقواعد الإجرائية المستمدة من الاتفاقيات الدولية
	كل ما تم ذكرهُ فأن من الضروري أن تحض بضمانات المحاكمة وقد تختلف قواعد محاكمة المتهمين من قضاء لأخر ولقد أكدت جميع التشريعات الجنائية على أن هذا الأختلاف توافر الضمانات في النصوص القانونية(القضاء العسكري) التى لاغنى عنها لأجراء أي محاكمة من أجل  تحقيق العدالة .
   فالإرهاب ظاهرة عالمية ، وعابرة للحدود وتقوم به وتمتهنه شبكات متعددة الجنسيات ، ويمتد نشاطها إلى عدة قارات . وفي قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 1456/ 2003 ناشد المجلس دول العالم بأن تساعد بعضها بعضاً إلى أقصى حد ممكن في منع الأعمال الإرهابية والتحقيق فيها وملاحقتها والمعاقبة عليهِ ، أينما وقعت( ).
	وقد بينت الإتفاقية العربية لمكافحة جرائم الإرهاب سنة 1998م حيث بين في بابها الثاني أسس التعاون العربي لمكافحته.وعلية سوف نقسم هذا الفصل الى مبحثين الاول ضمانات المحاكمة بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية ،والمبحث الثاني القواعد والاجرائية المستمدة من الاتفاقيات الدولية وعلى النحو االتالي:-



المبحث الاول
ضمانات المحاكمة بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية
    وفي إطار القانون الدولي لحقوق الانسان وعلاقتة بالعدالة الجنائية أن يتمتع الإنسان بضمانات معينة سواء في مرحلة ماقبل المحاكمة أو أثناء المحاكمة أو بعد المحاكمة ،ومن هنا فأن التشريع الجنائي الوطني لأية دولة يجب أن تحترم الدولية التى ينص علية قانون حقوق الإنسان واحترام هذه المعايير هي دليل على صحة النظام القضائي الجنائي في بلد ما ودليل على مستوى احترام حقوق الإنسان ،وعدم تطبيق تلك المعايير هو دليل على ظلم النظام القضائي الجنائي ودليل على انتهاك صارخ لحقوق الإنسان.
     والنصوص الدولية الإلزامية سواء كانت اتفاقية أم عرفية أم مبادئ عامة للقانون ترسخت في الضمير الإنساني تتضمن مقايساً ومعاييراً وعناصر لضمان المحاكمة العادلة، تهدف جملة تلك المعايير الى حماية الإنسان المتهم من تاريخ ايقافهُ ومرورا بمرحلة احتجازه قبل المحاكمة والاحتفاظ به وأثناء محاكمته الى نهاية استفاء وسائل الطعن الممكنة قانونا في الحكم الصادر ضده.
    وان العدالة الجنائية تعتمد في تقييمها على مراعاتها لتلك المعايير التى هى معايير يتمسك بها ويعتمد عليها القانون الدولي لحقوق الانسان ، ومن هنا فإن المحاكم الجنائية لكي تكون عادلة (من وجهة النظر الدولية) لابد من توافر شرطين أساسيين وهما:-
الشرط الأول : أن تخضع اجراءات المحاكمة للمعايير الدولية سواء كانت اتفاقية أم عرفية أم مبادئ عامة للقانون فيما يتعلق بالقانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان.
الشرط الثاني : أن تقوم بالمحاكمة الجنائية وتنفيذ المواثيق الدولية جهة قضائية تتصف بالاستقلالية والحيادية ومخولة بموجب القانون بأجراء المحاكمة.
وهذا ما نصت عليها المادتين العاشرة من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان 1948، والمادة الرابعة عشرة (الفقرة الأولى) من العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية 1966 وقد بين بأن المحكمة العادلة وفقاً للقانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان أن تكون مستقلة ومحايدة ومنشأة بموجب القانون ،وان تكون علنية( ).
وعليه سوف نتطرق في هذا المبحث هذه الضمانات من الناحية الدستورية والقانونية في التشريع العراقي والمصري (قانون القضاء العسكري المصري) على النحو التالي:-
المطلب الأول: علانية الجلسات وشفوية المرافعة عند المحاكمة . 
االمطلب الثاني: تقيد المحكمة في حدود الدعوى الجنائية في جرائم الإرهاب.
المطلب الثالث: حضور الخصوم أثناء إجراء المحاكمات "المواجهات بين الخصوم" في الجرائم الإرهاب. 




المطلب الأول
مبدأ علانية وشفوية المرافعة عند المحاكمة
نصت غالبية  التشريعات في الدول الديمقراطية (قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية وقانون العقوبات والدستور العراقي وقانون القضاء العسكري رقم (16) لسنة 2007 وتعديلاتهُ وقانون الاجراءات المصري والدستور المصري لسنة 2014) على المبادئ التي يتم إتباعها في جلسات المحاكمة سواء ماتمثل منها بالعلانية او الشفوية الى غير ذلك من المبادئ التي تؤدي الى تحقيق العدالة والثقة بالقضاء ومن أجل الألمام بهذه المبادئ سوف نقوم بتقسيم هذا المطلب الى فرعين نتناول في الفرع الاول مبدأ علانية الجلسات ونتناول في الفرع الثاني  مبدأ شفوية المرافعات وذلك عند المحاكمة في الجرائم الارهابية  وكالاتي:-
الفرع الأول
مبدأ علانية الجلسات 
	نصت المادة (152) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي على أنه ((يجب أن تكون جلسات المحاكمات علنية ما لم تقرر المحكمة أن تكون كلها أو بعضها سرية لا يحضرها غير ذوي العلاقة بالدعوة مراعاة للأمن أو المحافظة على الأدب ولها أن تمنع من حضورها فئات معينة من الناس)) وهي مطابقة لما جاء في المادة 268 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري.
	وكذالك نصوص قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي المواد ( 306 و400 و512 و545)( ).
  وتعتبر العلنية في الأجراءات المحاكمة بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية ضمانه هامة تتمثل في الثقة في الأحكام و من أجل قبل الخصوم والجمهور فضلاً عن أنها تدعم استقلال القضاء كما توفر العلانية توفر للمتهم بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية محاكمة عادلة واستثناءً من علانية المحاكمة فقد أجازت المادة مادة (71) من قانون القضاء العسكري على أنه"تكون الجلسة علنية ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة مراعاة للنظام العام او محافظة على الاسرار الحربية او على الاداب ان تاْمر بسماع الدعوى كلها او بعضها في جلسة سرية او تمنع افراد معينين مع الحضور فيها او تمنع نشر اى اخبار عنها" وهذا النص يتطابق مع نص المادة 268 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري ،ولم يزد علية سوى امكانية جعل الجلسة سرية محافظة على الأسرار الحربية،والواقع أن يدخل ضمن. لذلك فإن سرية المحاكمات تحقق فاعليه الإجراءات بالنسبة لبعض الجرائم الإرهابية خاصة إذا كان المتهم بارتكاب هذه الجريمة حدثاً.
الفرع الثاني
شفوية المرافعة
   الأصل أن القاضي الجنائي يكون عقيدتهُ في الدعوى من التحقيق الذي يجريه في الجلسة . أما بالنسبه التحقيقات الأولية فهي مكمل لقناعة المحكمة .
	ومبدأ شفوية المرافعات تحمي حق الدفاع لأنها تحيط المتهم علماً بالأدلة التي تدينهُ ومن ثم تتاح  له الفرصة في الرد عليها . ولا يجوز النزول عن هذا المبدأ إلا بنزول الخصوم عنه صراحة أو ضمناً( ). 
	وقد نص في هذا المبدأ قانون القضاء العسكري وتتقيد أثناء نظر الدعوى بالمبادى والإجراءات التى تتقيد بها المحاكم الجنائية العادية فيما يخص في تحقيق الدعوى بأكملها وعدم الاكتفاء بالتحقيق الابتدائي وما يترتب على ذلك من ضرورة وان تكون المرافعات أمامها شفوية( ) . وقانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي في المواد 152 - 180 والمتعلق في القواعد العامة في المحاكمات وترتيب الإجراءات في الجلسة قاعدة شفوية إجراءات المحاكمة ، ويرتبط مبدأ شفوية المرافعة بعلنية إجراءات المحاكمة إذ تفترض العلنية أن تعرض الأدلة في الجلسة بصوت مسموع فيتحقق للحاضرين العلم بها. وشفوية إجراءات المحاكمة تحقق العديد من المزايا منها تحقيق رقابة المحكمة على كافة إجراءات التحقيق الابتدائي ، كما تتيح لقضاة المحكمة حسن الفهم والاستيعاب لأقوال الخصوم. إذ يكون بمقدور القضاة أن يستوضحوا من الخصوم وما قد يكون غامضاً ، كما تساعدهم في تقدير القيمة الحقيقية لأقوال الخصوم والشهود ، كما إن مبدأ الشفوية يطمئن الجمهور على حسن سير العدالة ، لأنها تتيح لجمهور الحاضرين بالجلسة متابعة ما يدور بها والتأكد من سلامة وعدالة الإجراءات القضائية .وكل هذا وبدون شك يدفع القضاء إلى أن تكون قراراتهم وأحكامهم عنواناً للحقيقة( ).
	ويهيمن مبدأ الشفوية على كافة إجراءات المرافعة ، بما يتعلق بتحقيق الواقعة بالجلسة أو ما أتصل بوجهة نظر الخصوم في الادعاء محل الدعوى المطروحة أمام القضاء . وهكذا فإن لمبدأ شفوية إجراءات المرافعة حالتين( ):-
	الأولى: إيجابي ومفاده ضرورة أن تطرح المحكمة بجلسة المرافعة كافة أدلة الدعوى لمناقشتها.
	الثاني: السلبي ومؤداه أن ما لم يطرح بجلسة المرافعة من أدلة ، لا يجوز أن تعتمد عليه المحكمة في بناء عقيدتها.

الفرع الثالث
تدوين التحقيق النهائي في جلسات محاكمات جرائم الإرهاب
	قرر مبدأ تدوين إجراءات المحاكمة في المادة 222 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي( ): "يحرر بما يجري في المحاكمات محضر يوقع القاضي أو رئيس المحكمة جميع صفاته ويجب أن يشمل على تاريخ كل جلسة وما إذا كانت علنية أم سرية اسم القاضي أو القضاة الذين نظروا الدعوى والكاتب وممثل الادعاء العام وأسماء المتهمين وباقي الخصوم ووكلائهم وأسماء الشهود وبيان الأوراق التي تليت والطلبات التي قدمت والإجراءات التي تمت وخلاصة القرارات التي صدرت وغير ذلك مما يكون قد جرى في المحاكمة". 
	وهذا الإجراءات  يتم تدوينها من قبل كاتب الجلسة تحت أشراف رئيس المحكمة وأن حضور الكاتب شرط لصحة انعقاد الجلسة لأنه يقوم في تدوين كل ما يتلى في الجلسة ويتفرغ القاضي لإدارة الجلسة . ولكنها تبطل إذا حضر ولم يحرر محضراً بما دار في الجلسة ، وتبطل المحاكمة أيصاً إذا خلا المحضر من أحد البيانات الجوهرية التي بينها قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري( ) أو قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي. 
	وقد نصت المادة 72 من قانون الأحكام العسكرية على تسجيل هذا المبدأ ويكاد يتطابق هذا المبدأ مع نص المادة 276 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بشأن البيانات الجوهرية لمحضر الجلسة( ).
	وبعد محضر الجلسة حجة على ما جاء به ، ولا يقبل الطعن فيه إلا بالتزوير ، وهذا يعنى أن عدم أثبات إجراءات المحاكمة بمحضر الجلسة لا يدل حتماً على عدم وقوعها. حيث ان القاعدة بالنسبة لإجراءات المحاكمة أنها تمت على وفق ما يتطلبهُ القانون ، ولصاحب الشأن أن يثبت بكافة الطرف أنها تمت على خلاف أحكام القانون إذا لم تكن مذكور في محضر المرافعة أو الحكم ، فإذا ذكر في أحدهما أنها أتبعت فلا يجوز أثبات العكس إلا بطريق الطعن بالتزوير( ).



المطلب الثاني
تقيد المحكمة في حدود الدعوى الجنائية في الجرائم الإرهاب
	يشير هذا المفهوم إلى انحصار مبدأ تقيد المحكمة بحدود الدعوى التى أدخلت في حوزتها محددة بحدودها العينية والشخصية .وهذا يعنى أن المشرع أوجب على المحكمة ضرورة التقيد بحدود الدعوى الجنائية بشقيها العيني والشخصي .
-	ويقصد بالشق العيني: إلتزام المحكمة بالحدود العينية للدعوى وفقاً لما ورد في قرار الاتهام ولا يجوز للمحكمة أن تسند إلى المتهم واقعة أخر بخلاف ما ورد في  الدعوى ولو كان الواقعة أساس من التحقيقات .
-	أما الشق الشخصي للدعوى الجنائية: إلتزام المحكمة بالحدود الشخصية للدعوى وفقاً لما ورد في قرار الاتهام( ).
	حيث نصت المادة75 من قانون القضاء العسكري،مقروءة مع المادة 307  من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري على هذا المبدأ كما يلي " لا تجوز معاقبة المتهم عن واقعة غير التي وردت بأمر الإحالة أو التكليف بالحضور كما لا يجوز الحكم على غير المتهم القامة عليه الدعوى"( ).
	وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن تقيد المحكمة بالأشخاص والوقائع موضوع الدعوى من القواعد الأساسية في الإجراءات الجنائية لأنها تستند على المبدأ القانوني هو مبدأ الفصل بين سلطتي الاتهام والمحاكمة .وأن عدم تقيد المحكمة الجنائية بحدود الدعوى العينية والشخصية يعد أخلالاً بمبدأ حياد القاضي( ).
	وإذا كان مبدأ عينية الدعوى الجزائية يقتضي إلتزام المحكمة بوقائع الدعوى المرفوعة أمامها فإن مما لا يتعارض مع هذا المبدأ قيام المحكمة بتعديل الوصف القانوني للواقعة المسندة إلى المتهم أو تعيد النظر إلى تعديل التهمه أو أي تفصيل من إجراءات فيه خلل أو غموض أو قصور تبت من التحقيق أو من المرافعة في الجلسة أو بإصلاح كل خطأ أو تدارك في قرار الإحالة . وعليه فأن للمحكمة أن تقوم بما يلي( ):-
1-	سلطة المحكمة في تغيير الوصف القانوني للجريمة. 
2-	سلطة المحكمة في تعديل التهمه.
3-	حق المحكمة في أصلاح الخطأ المادي وتدرك السهو في الاتهام. 
فقد حرصت التشريعات الجنائية على أقرار مبدأ سلطة المحكمة في وصف الواقعة الوصف الصحيح الذي تر أنه أكثر انطباقاً.
	وقد نصت المادة 187 الفقرة (ب) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي (لا تقييد المحكمة في تحديد الوصف القانوني للجريمة بالوصف الوارد في أمر القبض أو ورقة التكليف بالحضور أو قرار الإحالة).
	وقانون القضاء العسكري المصري نص في المادة 75 على أنه" 
للمحكمة ان تغير في حكمها الوصف القانونى للواقعة المسندة للمتهم ولها تعديل التهمة باضافة الظروف المشددة التى تثبت من التحقيق او من المرافعة في الجلسة ولو كانت لم تذكر بأمر الحالة ولها امر اصلاح كل خطاء مادى وتدارك كل سهو في عبارة الاتهام مما يكون في امر الاحالة وعلى المحكمة ان تنبه المتهم الى هذا التغيير وان تمنحه اجلا لتحضير دفاعه عن الوصف او التعديل الجديد اذا طلب ذلك" .
	وأيضاً قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي المادة 351 نصت على لأنه " إذا تبين من المناقشات أن الفعل الذي دخل حوزة المحكمة يتضمن تكييفاً مختلفاً ، يتضمن التكيف الذي تراه المحكمة منطبقاً على الأفعال المسندة إلى المتهم ولو كان مختلفاً عما جاء بوثيقة الاتهام". 
	وعليه فإذا كانت التهمه التي تنسبها النيابة العامة للمتهم هي أرادة تنظيم إرهابي عليه فأن يجوز تغير الوصف القانوني للتهمة هي تأسيس تنظيم إرهابي وعليه يجوز تغير الوصف القانوني للتهمة المسندة للمتهم بالنظر الى المتهم( ).
	وبما أن القانون قد منح المحكمة الجنائية الحق في تغيير التكييف القانوني للواقعة إلا أن هذا الحق ينبغي أن تتوفر فيه عدة شرط تتمثل فيما يلي( ):-
1-	أن تكون المحكمة الجنائية مختصة بنظر الدعوى. 
2-	أن يعلم المتهم بتغير التكييف القانوني للواقعة.
3-	أن تكون الواقعة هي ذات الواقعة المبينة بأمر الإحالة.
4-	ألا يترتب على التكييف الجديد إضافة وقائع أخر.
5-	عدم الإساءة إلى مركز المتهم.

المطلب الثالث
حضور الخصوم أثناء إجراء المحاكمات "المواجهة بين الخصوم في الجرائم الإرهاب
الاصل العام الذي يفرض على المشرع أن ينظم إجراءات المحاكمة  بحيث يتم طرح موضوع الدعوى وأدلتها واجراءاتها أثناء المحاكمة بطريقة تتيح لكل من الخصوم أدراك ذلك ومشاركة من خلال المناقشة المنظمة التي تجري بينهم مع عدم الاخلال بنظام الجلسة . كما من حق المتهم في الاستعانة بمحام لاسيما في جرائم الإرهاب ومن أهم ضمانات المحاكمة التي يتمتع بها . لأنه يحتاج إلى خبرة قانونية في مجال العدالة الجنائية قد لا يعلمها المتهم نفسهُ ولكي يبرأ نفسهُ ويدرأ الاتهام عنهُ، علية سوه نقسم هذا المطلب الى فرعين وعلى النحو الاتي:-
الفرع الأول
مبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم
    ويقصد مبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم في الدعوى الجنائية " جرائم الإرهاب" بأنه ذلك الأصل العام الذي يفرض على المشرع أن ينظم إجراءات المحاكمة بحيث يتم طرح موضوع الدعوى وأدلتها وإجراءاتها أثناء المحاكمة بطريقة تتيح لكل الخصوم أدراك ذلك كله والمشاركة فيه من خلال المنافسة المنظمة التي تجري بينهم أدارة رئيس الجلسة الذي يبنى حكمه من خلالها"( ).
	ويلاحظ في حالة غياب عضو النيابة العامة " الادعاء العام " عن حضور جلسة المحاكمة يبطل تشكيل المحكمة ذاتها أما باقي الخصوم فيجب تمكينهم من الحضور ليس في جلسات المرافعة فقط وإنما عند كل إجراء تتخذه كأجراء المعاينة ، لأنه من الواجب أن يعلم الخصوم بكل إجراء أتخذه القاضي حتى يستطيعوا مناقشة الدليل المستمد منهُ .  واستثناء لم يخول القانون الحق في أبعاد المتهم عن جلساء المرافعة أثناء نظر الدعوى إلا إذا وقع منهُ تشويش يستدعي ضبط الجلسة .وفي هذه الحالة تستمر الإجراءات التى يمكن السير فيها بحضورهُ وعلى المحكمة أن يتلى عليه ما تم في غيبتهُ من الإجراءات( ).
الفرع الثاني
الاستعانة بمحام في الجرائم الإرهابية
	يعد حق المتهم في الاستعانة بمحام لاسيما في جرائم الإرهاب من أهم ضمانات المحاكمة التي يتمتع بها . لأنها تحتاج إلى خبرة قانونية في مجال العدالة الجنائية قد لا يعلمها المتهم نفسهُ ولكي يبرأ نفسهُ ويدرأ الاتهام عنهُ. حيث يكون المحامي يكون الطريق الوحيد أمامه لتحقيق ذلك وهو في ذات الوقت تأكيد على حق الدفاع الذي أقرتهُ المواثيق الدولية والدساتير والتشريعات الوطنية لكل المتهمين في قضاياً جنائية سواء أكانت جنح أم جنايات( ).
   ولقد خول قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي  ونظيره المصري للمتهم الحق في الاستعانة بمحام خلال مرحلة الخصومة الجنائية المتعددة بدءاً من مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي ومروراً بمرحلة المحاكمة والتحقيق النهائي والطعن بالأحكام سواء بالمعارضة أو الاستئناف أو النقض "التمييزية" وإعادة المحاكمة . وقد نص في الدستور العراقي في المادة 11/19 من الدستور على أنه: "تندب المحكمة محامياً للدفاع عن المتهم بجناية أو جنحه لمن ليس لهُ محام يدافع عنهُ ، وعلى نفقة الدولة". وأيضا الدستور المصري2014 في المادة 54 على أنه " ...ولا يبدأ التحقيق معه إلا في حضور محامية،فأن لم يكن له محام ،ندب له محام ....". 
	وأيضاً نصت المادة 74 من قانون الأحكام العسكرية صراحة على ذلك بقولها " إذ لم يكن للمتهم بجناية محام ، على رئيس المحكمة العسكرية أن يندب لهُ ضابطاً للدفاع عنهُ ، أو أن يندب له محامياً مدنياً وفق أحكام القانون العام " . وإذا كان المتهم المرتكب بجريمة إرهابية ليس من عسكريين ، فأنه يتطلب بتعين أن يكون المدافع عنهُ من المحامين المدنين ، وأن يكون ذلك طبقاً لقانون الإجراءات الجنائية( ).
	ويؤدي دوره في الدفاع عن المتهم "جرائم الإرهاب" وفق ما يرضى ضميرهُ وشرفهُ ومهنتهُ وما يتفق مع أصول مهنتهُ "قانون المحاماة" وخبرته القانونية وهو لا يتقيد برأي المتهم في الأمور الفنية في الدفاع وإلتزام المحامى في الدفاع عن المتهم وهو يمارس حسب طبيعته القانونية المخول لهُ أي أنه ملزم بذل جهد وعناية وليس إلتزام بتحقيق نتيجة من أجل الوصول الى الحقيقة( ).
   ويلاحظ بالنسبة إلى جرائم الإرهاب ، أنها جميعها من الجنايات لذلك لأبد من حضور محام مع المتهم أثناء المحاكمة أيا كانت المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى . ولا شك في أن حضور المحامى مع المتهم بارتكاب جريمة ، يهدأ من ردع المتهم في مساعد المحكمة بحقيقة الظروف والملابسات الجريمة المنسوب إلى المتهم في ارتكابها ، والأمر الذي يساعد المحكمة في تحديد موفق المتهم تحديداً عادلاً في حالة الحكم عليه بالأدانة أو البراءة( ).




المبحث الثاني
القواعد الإجرائية المستمدة من الاتفاقيات الدولية
	الإرهاب ظاهرة عالمية ، وعابرة للحدود وتقوم به وتمتهنه شبكات متعددة الجنسيات ، ويمتد نشاطها إلى عدة قارات . وفي قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 1456/ 2003 ناشد المجلس دول العالم بأن تساعد بعضها بعضاً إلى أقصى حد ممكن في منع الأعمال الإرهابية والتحقيق فيها وملاحقتها والمعاقبة عليهِ ، أينما وقعت( ).
	وبينت الإتفاقية العربية لمكافحة جرائم الإرهاب سنة 1998م حيث بين في بابها الثاني أسس التعاون العربي لمكافحته.
وعليه سوف نتطرق في هذا المبحث على النحو التالي:-
المطلب الأول: قواعد التعاون الدولي والأمني و القضائي ضد جرائم الإرهاب.
المطلب الثاني: قواعد تسليم الإرهابيين و محاكمتهم وفق أحكام الاتفاقات دولية.





المطلب الأول
قواعد التعاون الدولي الأمني ضد جرائم الإرهاب
	تحدث قرار مجلس الأمن الدولي رقم 1456/2003 على ضرورة أن تساعد الدول بعضها بعضا في مجال تحسين قدراتها من أجل منع و مكافحة الإرهاب( ).
	وقد وقع العراق ومصرعلى عدد من الاتفاقيات الدولية المتعلقة بمكافحة الإرهاب ، الأمر الذي جعل تلك الاتفاقيات جزاً من النسيج التشريعي لكلتا الدولتين . ومن أهم تلك الاتفاقيات  ، الإتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب لسنة 1998م وبالرجوع إلى تلك الإتفاقية والإتفاقية الدولية لمكافحة الإرهاب تتضمنان تدابير منع و تدابير مكافحة للجرائم الإرهابية( ).
وسوف نتطرق على التعاون البوليسي والتعاون القضائي بين الدول (الإنتربول).
الفرع الأول
التعاون الشرطي ضد الجرائم الإرهابية
	الشرطة الجنائية الدولية تلعب دورا كبيرا في دعم و تفعيل المعونة المتبادلة بأوسع نطاق ممكن بين سلطات الشرطة الجنائية في دول العالم ، و أصبحت قناة اتصال مهمة بين أجهزة مكافحة الإرهاب( ).
	ولمجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب أمانته العامة حيث تقوم في نطاق هذه الأمانة خمسة مكاتب متخصصة هي( ):
1-	المكتب العربي لمكافحة الجريمة "بغداد".
2-	المكتب العربي للشرطة الجنائية "دمشق".
3-	المكتب العربي لشؤون المخدرات "عمان".
4-	المكتب العربي للحماية المدنية والإنقاذ "دار البيضاء".
5-	المكتب العربي للإعلام الأمني "القاهرة".
6-	نصت المادة (13) من النظام الأساسي لمجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب على إنشاء شعب الاتصال في كل دولة عربية و توفر لها الدولة جهازها على أن ترتبط شعب الاتصال في كل دولة تنظيمياً بالأمانة العامة وإدارياً بوزارة الداخلية أو الجهات الأمنية المختصة في تلك الدول ، وتتكون شعبة اتصال مجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب من ثلاث وحدات وهي( ):-
1-	وحدة ملاحظة المحكوم عليهم والمتهمين ، وتختص هذه الوحدة بالبحث عن الأشخاص المحكوم عليهم و المتهمين الهاربين واتخاذ إجراءات القبض بحقهم وتسليمهم لجهات الاختصاص أو دولة طالبت التسليم.
2-	وحدة المعلومات.
3-	وحدة الأمن والتسجيل والحفظ.
	وأخيراً فإن التعاون الأمني العربي يقوم كما ذكرنا سابقاً على أسس وخطط واضحة أقرها مجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب كهيئة أمنية عليا.
تتحمل المؤسسات الأمنية العبء الأكبر في مكافحة جرائم الإرهابمن  ثلاث نواحي هي:-
الأول: منع  وقوع الجريمة أساساً. 
ثانياً: هو ضبط مرتكبي الجريمة و إقامة الدليل على ارتكابهم للجريمة. 
ثالثاً: وأيضا في عملية إعادة تأهيل المحكوم عليهم( ).
	ودور الإنتربول الدولي بشكل الاكبر بعد أن ثبت عجز الدولة منفردة على مكافحة جرائم الإرهاب و قد جاء لبيان فريق الإنتربول الدولي لشؤون الإستراتيجية  ، الذي صدر لإدانة الاعتداءات التي ارتكبت في لندن على ما يلي (لقد بينت الأحداث الأخيرة بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل أنه ليس بمقدور بلد بمفرده مكافحة الإرهاب أي كان مصدرة)( ).
	وعند وقوع جريمة إرهابية في دوله من دول الأعضاء  ، ونتيجة الجريمة تطلب الدولة في أعقاب الجريمة ، تطلب من فريق الإنتربول التحرك إزاء هذا الاعتداء وهي بدورها تيسر مجموعة من خدمات التحقيق  والتحليل في موقع الحدث  بالتنسيق مع الأمانة العامة في ذلك الإجراءات التالية:
1-	إصدار النشرات الدولية بخصوص الإرهابيين الفارين من الدولة.
2-	البحث في قواعد البيانات عن بصمات الأصابع  أو الجوازات  التي يشتبه في أنها احتيالية.
3-	تيسير الخبرات في مجال غسل الأموال (تمويل الإرهاب).
4-	بيان وتنسيق الضحايا بالاستعانة بشبكه من الخبراء الدوليين والمختبرات الدولية.
	والإنتربول يقوم بجمع وتحليل المعلومات المتعلقة بالأشخاص المشتبه بهم وبالمجموعات الإرهابية وتخزينها، ويتبادله مع الدول الأعضاء عبر منظومة اتصالاته الشرطية العالمية وأيضا يقوم بتصميم التحذيرات والتنبيهات بأدوات كمنظومة النشرات الدولية باللغات الأربعة وألوانها( ).
الفرع الثاني
التعاون القضائي بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية
	نظمت معظم المواثيق الدولية الخاصة بالإرهاب على صيغة متشابهة في مجال التعاون القضائي وقد ألزمت على الدول المتعاقدة بالتنسيق فيما بينها . وهي "ميثاق أي مادة 10 ، مونتريال المادة 11 ، ميثاق نيويورك إعادة 10".
	ونجد أن ميثاق منظمة الدول الأمريكية تجدها أكثر وضوحاً كما هو منصوص عليه في المادة الثامنة الفقرة الخامسة حيثُ انهُ نص على تنفيذ الإجراءات بالإنابة القضائية في ما يتعلق بالأفعال المجرمة في النصوص الواردة بالميثاق و على وجه السرعة( ).
وقد بين التعاون العربي في مجال القضائي بين الدول العربية تقديم المساعدات الممكنة و اللازمة في مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي و مرحلة التحقيق النهائي ، فقد أجازت الدول المختصة قضائياً بمحاكمة المتهم ، أن تطلب من الدولة التي يوجد المتهم على إقليمها أن تحاكم هذا الشخص شرط أن تكون الجريمة التي ارتكبها المتهم معاقبا عليها في الدولة المتواجد على أرضها بعقوبة سالبة للحرية مدة لا تقل عن سنة ، و على الدولة الطالبة أن توفي الدولة المطلوب منها جميع التحقيقات الأدلة و الوثائق الخاصة بالجريمة . وإن تجري الإجراءات وفقاً لقانون الدولة التي يتم فيها( ).
	كما نصت الإتفاقية على أحكاماً بشأن الإنابة القضائية العربية ، حيث بين تلك الدولة الحق في الطلب من الدولة الأخرى قيام في إجراءات نيابة عنها بأي إجراء قضائي متعلق بالدعوى الناشئة عن جريمة الإرهابية " واحتوت الإتفاقية على فصل خاص يتعلق بإجراءات تسليم المتهمين أو المحكوم عليهم وفي هذا المجال فإن تبادل طلبات التسليم يكون بين الجهات المختصة يبن الدول المتعاقدة مباشرة أو عن طريق وزارات العدل بها أو ما يقوم مقامها أو عن طريق الخبراء وتتعهد الدولة المتعاقدة الطالبة في هذا الخصوص باتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لكفالة حماية الشاهد أو الخبير من أي علانية تؤدي إلى تعريضه أو أسرته أو أملاكه للخطر الناتج عن الإدلاء بشهادته( ).
	أصدرت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة سنة 1990 قرار رقم 117 / 45 حول التعاون الدولي في المسائل الجنائية الحق به نموذج حول معاهدة المساعدة المتبادلة في المسائل الجنائية . ثم أدخلت الجمعية العامة سنة 1998م قرار رقم 117 / 45 تعديلاته على هذا النموذج و هي نصت المادة الأولى للمعاهدة النموذجية في صيغتها المعدلة.
1-	يقدم كل طرف للآخر وفقا لهذه المعاهدة ، أكبر قدر ممكن من المساعدة المتبادلة في التحقيقات أو إجراءات المحاكمة المتعلقة بجرائم يكون العقاب عليها ، وقت طلب المساعدة ، ضمن نطاق اختصاص السلطات القضائية في الدولة الطالبة.
2-	يمكن للمساعدة المتبادلة وفقاً لهذه المعاهدة أن تشمل ما يلي:-
‌أ-	أخذ شهادة الشهود أو الاستماع إلى أقوال الأشخاص.
‌ب-	المساعدة في تقديم الأشخاص المحتجزين أو الأدلاء بالشهادة و الأقوال أو للمعاونة في التحريات.
‌ج-	تبليغ الوثائق القضائية.
‌د-	تنفيذ عمليات التفتيش والحجز .
‌ه-	فحص الأشياء والمواقع .
‌و-	توفير المعلومات و المواد الاستدلالية.
‌ز-	توفير السجلات المالية أو سجلات الشركات أو الأعمال.
3-	لا تسري هذه المعاهدة على ما يلي:-
‌أ-	اعتقال أي شخص أو احتجازه بهدف تسليمهُ.
‌ب-	تنفيذ الدولة المطالبة لأحكام جنائي مفروضة في الدولة الطالبة، إلا بالقدر الذي تسمح به قوانين الدولة المطالبة والمادة 18 من هذه المعاهدة .
‌ج-	نقل المعتقلين لتنفيذ حكم جزائي صادر عليهم .
‌د-	نقل إجراءات المحاكمة في المسائل الجنائية( ).
	وأخيراً كفلت الإتفاقية العربية في المادة السابعة والثلاثين حماية الشاهد أو الخبير من خطر يهدده هو أو أسرته أو أملاكه من جراء الإدلاء بالشهادة أو الرأي وأيضاً كفالة سرية أقواله ومعلوماته التي يدلي بها ، وما يتطلبه ذلك من اتخاذ إجراءات أمنية الكفيلة بحماية الشاهد أو الخبير أو أسرته في حالة وجودها برفقته ، من أي أخطر قد يتعرض لها من جراء شهادته أو رأيه.
	وقد أصدر الاتحاد الأوربي في 28 فبراير سنة 2002 قرار إطاري يقضي بتشكيل وحدة للتعاون القضائي ،  على مستوى الاتحاد الأوربي لتحقيق التعاون القضائي الجنائي وإنهاء الصعوبات التي تقع بين الدول الأعضاء في هذا التعاون ، وتهدف هذه الوحدة إلى إعمال سياسة جنائية على المستوى الأوربي( ).
	وعلى غرار أمر القبض الأوربي، يرتد مصدر الوحدة إلى المجلس الأوربي الاجتماع الذي قام فيTampere  في أكتوبر 1999م ، حيث خول المجلس إقرار وثيقة قانونية ، بإنشاء هذا التشكيل ، بدأ وذلك بإنشاء وحدة محددة أسمها (pro – Eurojust ) بصفه مؤقتة في مارس 2001م .  وفي فبراير سنة 2002م أصدر مجلس الاتحاد الأوربي ، قراراً  بأنشاء وحدة العدالة الأوربية ، Euro justice  ، وتشكل هذه الوحدة من ممثل وطني لكل دولة يحمل صفه مدعي ، أو قاضي أو ضابط شرطة .
	وحدة مركزية، يمكن أن يعمل معها في كل دولة ، عضوا مراسل وخاصة في مسائل الإرهاب . وتختص هذه الوحدة بتعزيز التعاون بين السلطات المختصة بالدول الأعضاء ، وخاصة أعمال المساعدة القضائية الدولية، ومساندة السلطات الوطنية لتفعيل تحقيقاتها ودعاويها ( ).





المطلب الثاني
قواعد تسليم الإرهابيين و محاكمتهم وفق أحكام الاتفاقيات الدولية
	وبقصد المساعدة القضائية بأنه كل إجراء ذو طبيعة قضائية يكون الهدف منه تسهيل ممارسة الاختصاص القضائي في دولة ما بصدد جريمة من الجرائم ( ).
	وفي مجال مكافحة الإرهاب يسود مبدأ عام في القانون الدولي هو مبدأ " سم الإرهاب أو حاكمة" ، حيث أن مجلس الأمن أكدُ في قرارها المرقم 1456/2003 وقد جاء فيه أنه (يجب على الدول أن تقدم إلى العدالة وفقاً للقانون الدولي و باستناد بصمة خاصة إلى مبدأ إما التسليم وإما المحاكمة كل من يمول الأعمال الإرهابية أو يدبرها أو يدعمها أو يرتكبها أو يوفر الملاذ الأمن للإرهابيين) ( ).
	وعليه سوف نتطرق في هذا المطلب عن التعاون في مجال تسليم المجرمين الإرهابيين ، ومن ثم التعاون في التحقيقات و المحاكمة الخاصة بهم وبالتالي نقسم هذا المطلب إلى فرعين كما يلي:-
الفرع الأول: التعاون في مجال تسليم المجرمين الإرهابيين.
الفرع الثاني: التعاون الدولي في مجال المحاكمة والعقاب بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية.


الفرع الأول
التعاون في مجال تسليم المجرمين الإرهابيين
	تضمنت الإتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب معالجة للتعاون في تسليم المجرمين الإرهابيين ، ووفقاً لهذه الإتفاقية فإن على كل دولة من الدول المتعاقدة بتسليم المتهمين أو محكوم عليهم في الجرائم الإرهابية المطلوب تسليمهم من أي من هذه الدول ( ).
	والتسليم هو مجموعة من الإجراءات القانونية التي تهدف إلى قيام دولة بتسليم شخص منهم أو محكوم عليه إلى دولة آخرى لكي يحاكم بها أو ينفذ فيها الحكم الصادر عليه من محاكمها( ).
	ويسمح تسليم الإرهابيين أو المتهمين بالإرهاب للدولة الطالبة بضمان حضورهم من أجل تمكينهم من محاكمتهم أو تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة بحقهم . وعليه فإن التسليم يسمح بمحاكمة المتهم أمام القاضي الطبيعي. وينعقد التسليم بين السلطتين قضائيين في دولتين . ويستوجب اتخاذ إجراءات تتمثل في طلب واحد محدد به اسم الشخص المطلوب تسليمهُ وجريمة المبررة للتسليم يبينها هذا الإجراء عند استلام الدولة الطالبة بالتسليم الرسمي( ).
	ويختلف تسليم المجرم عن الإبعاد (طرده) ، حيث ان التسليم يستوجب أن يكون هنالك دولة طالبة للتسليم تمهيدا لمحاكمة المتهم و هو ما يحدث بالنسبة للجرائم الإرهابية أما  الإبعاده  فهو قرار إداري يضع حداً لإقامة أجنبي داخل البلاد أو قد يكون منع دخوله البلاد بقرار إداري يمنع الأجنبي من دخول إقليم الدولة تشتبه في علاقته بالإرهاب( ).
	وقد فرض التسليم نفسه في هذا الوقت على أساس أن جرائم الإرهاب من الجرائم التي تتجاوز حدود الدولة كما ان وسائل النقل تسهل هروب المجرمين الإرهابيين إلى خارج في أغلب الأحيان( ). 
أولاً: شروط التسليم بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية وهذه الشروط هي:-
أ‌-	شرط ازدواج التجريم في تسليم المجرمين:-
	تشجع الاتفاقيات الدولية التعاون بين الدول في تسليم المجرمين ، ويتلخص هذا الشرط أنه يجب أن يكون الفعل الذي يطلب بالتسليم من أجله يشكل جريمة يعاقب عليه في القانون الدولة الطالبة والدولة المطلوب منها التسليم ، ذلك تطبيقاً لقاعدة لا عقوبة إلا بنص( ).
ب‌-	أن تكون الجريمة على درجة كبير من الخطورة والجسامة "الجريمة الإرهابية" ولخطورة هذا الإجراء فقد أوجب أن تكون التسليم في الجرائم كالجنايات "جرائم الإرهاب" والجنح المهمة التي لا يقل العقاب فيها عن حد أدنى معين ومرد ذلك إلى أن إجراءات التسليم معقدة وباهظة التكليف. 
   أما الجرائم التافهة كالجنح البسيطة أو المخالفات فلا ينبغي أن تشغل الدولة نفسها فيها ، ويجب في هذا الإطار أن يكون الجريمة المطلوب من أجلها التسليم جريمة عادية ، حيث جرى العرف على عدم جواز التسليم بالنسبة لبعض الجرائم السياسية والجرائم العسكرية والجرائم الموجهة ضد الأديان( ).
ثانياً : إجراءات التسليم:-
	الاتفاقيات الدولية والتشريعات الوطنية المختلفة تجمع بخصوص موضوع تسليم المجرمين ، على مجموعة من القواعد التي تحكم إجراءات التسليم وتتمثل في الآتي:-
1-	طريقة تقديم الطلب وبياناته:-
     تبادل الطلبات يتم بين الجهات المختصة مباشرة أو عن طريق وزارات العدل أو من يقوم مقامها أو بالطريق الدبلوماسي( ).  ويجب على الدولة طالبة التسليم أن ترفق بطلب التسليم جميع البيانات الخاصة بالشخص المراد تسليمهُ للتحقق من شخصية المطلوب تسليمهُ ، وكذلك الأوراق التي تثبت إدانة المتهم وأدلة الإدانة والاتهام ونوع وطبيعة الجريمة ومكان ارتكابها وأمر القبض الصادر ضده ، وورقة الحكم الصادر بحقه بالإدانة وبيان ما إذا كان حكماً غيابياً أم حضورياً ، نهائياً أم قابلاً للطعن . وقد نصت المادة الثانية والعشرين من الإتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب ، ويكون عادة ما تقدم طلبات التسليم بالطرق الدبلوماسية( ).
2-	طرق فحص طلب التسليم:-
	تختلف تشريعات الدول في تعيين الجهة التي تقرر الفصل في طلب التسليم بالقبول أو الرفض ففي معظم الدول تتولى السلطات التنفيذية "مصر والعراق" ، وفي بعضها يعرض على القضاء للفصل فيه وهو المتبع في انكلترا ، وفي بعض البلاد يعرض على جهة قضائية ولكن رأيها استشاري لا يقيد الحكومة ، وهذا النظام  معمول به في بلجيكا . أما في فأنه فرنسا قبل صدور قانون 10 مارس 1927م كان طلب التسليم متروكاً للسلطة التنفيذية للفصل فيه بما تراه ، ولكن بعد صدور هذا القانون أصبح الفصل في طلب التسليم من اختصاص غرفة الاتهام( ).
	وتجدر الاشارة إلى مبدأ هام في هذا الشأن وهو مبدأ " أما التسليم أو المحاكمة " فقد أخذت بها الاتفاقيات المتعلقة بمكافحة الإرهاب بهذا المبدأ ، وهذا يعنى أنه على الدولة التي يوجد في إقليمها المجرم أو المتهم أن تقوم إما بتسليمهُ وإما بمحاكمته. 
	وفي تقدير أن إسناد ولاية الفصل في طلب التسليم إلى القضاء يتميز عن غيرهُ من الطرق ، لانه يستند إلى مبدأ استقلال القضاء ولا يمكن التأثير فيه ، وهي في نفس الوقت ضمان احترام القانون وضمان حقوق الأفراد.





الفرع الثاني
التعاون الدولي في مجال المحاكمة والعقاب بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية
      ويتم هذا نوع من خلال  شبكة الاتصال في أطار المساعد القضائية بخصوص الأعمال الإجرامية وفي مجال المحاكمة والعقاب على الجرائم ذات الطابع الدولي ، وهو كوسيلة هامه وضرورية لمحاربة الإرهاب والقضاء عليه.
	وقد قرت الإتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب أن كل دولة متعاقدة أن تقدم للدول الأخرى المساعدة الممكنة واللازمة للتحقيقات أو إجراءات المحاكمة المتعلقة بالجرائم الإرهاب( ).
	وتبعاً للإتفاقية ذاتها لابد من انعقاد الاختصاص القضائي لإحدى الدول المتعاقدة بمكافحة متهم عن جريمة إرهابية ، عندما تطلب هذه الدولة من الدولة التي يوجد المتهم على إقليمها التعاون معها لمكافحة هذه الجريمة شريطة موافقة هذه الدولة وأن تكون الجريمة معاقباً عليها في دولة المحاكمة بعقوبة سالبة للحرية لا تقل مدتها عن سنة واحد أو بعقوبة أخر أشد ، وتقوم الدول الطالبة في هذه الحالة بموافاة الدولة المطلوب منها بجميع التحقيقات والوثائق والأدلة الخاصة بالجريمة( ).
	وتبعاً للإتفاقية ، فإن التحقيق أو المحاكمة يجريان حسب مقتضى الحال على الواقعة أو الوقائع التي أسندتها الدولة الطالبة إلى المتهم وفقاً لأحكام وإجراءات قانون دولة المحاكمة( ).
	ونلاحظ أنه قد ظهرت أنواع جديدة للتعاون في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب وتمثلت في تفويض سلطة المحاكمة وتنفيذ الأحكام  إلى دولة أخرى . ومطاردة المجرمين عبر الحدود وهو حق نصت عليه الاتفاقيات الدولية مبرمة بين الدول المعنية ، وإصدار تشريعات داخلية تعطي دولاً أخرى غير الدولة الوطنية بعض الإجراءات والتسهيلات بخصوص وضع الإجراءات الجنائية حيز التنفيذ وعلى أساس التبادل والتعاون في أنه على الرغم من اعتبار التعاون الدولي في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب شرطاً ضرورياً ، إلا  أنه هذا الشرط ليس بالشرط الكافي إذ يجب أن تتخذ الدولة على الصعيد الداخلي وهناك العديد من الإجراءات التي تساعد في القضاء على هذه الظاهرة  ومنها( ) :-
1-	تعديل أو تشريع النصوص التشريعية الداخلية لتتلاءم مع الاتفاقيات في مجال تسليم المجرمين. 
2-	تطبيق الإلتزامات الدولية في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب ومحاكمة مرتكبي الأفعال الإرهابية بسوء نية.
3-	حظر تكوين جماعات إرهابية فوق إقليمها وكذلك حظر التحضير والإعداد للعمليات الإرهابية في إقليمها أو الانطلاق إلى ارتكابها في أقاليم دولة أخرى.
4-	تشديد العقوبات التي توقع على مرتكبي الأفعال الإرهابية.
5-	محاولة إزالة الأسباب التحتية والظاهرة التي تساعد في انتشار جرائم الإرهاب.
6-	الانضمام للاتفاقات الدولية التي تقيم نوعاً من التعاون الدولي في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب.
واذا لم تكن الإتفاقية إذا كانت قد تناولت النص على تجريم أخذ الرهائن  ولم تنص على عقوبات معينة لمرتكب هذه الجريمة وتركت بإلامر الدولة الأطراف بأن تنص في تشريعاتها على جريمة أخذ الرهائن ، فيجب على الدول أن  تحدد لها عقوبات مناسبة تأخذ في الاعتبار الطبيعة الخطرة للأفعال الناشئة عنها ونرى أن هذا قصور في الإتفاقية من ناحيتين هما( ):-
1-	اختلاف الدول في العقوبة على هذه الجريمة ما بين الشدة والرأفة يسمح للمجرمين والإرهابيين الدوليين باستغلال ذلك لصالحهم بوصفها ثغرات في النظام القانوني الدولي. 
2-	قطع على بعض من الدول المتورطة في الإرهاب بتوحيد العقوبة في الجرائم الإرهابية ، وعدم الكيل بمكيالين ، مع السماح للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية بالرقابة على ذلك.
	مع ذلك فإن هذه الإتفاقية تعد أكثر الاتفاقيات التي تستهدف العمليات الإرهابية الأكثر انتشاراً في المجتمع الدولي.











الخــاتمــــة









الخاتمة
	بعد الانتهاء من كتابة هذا البحث توصلنا الى ماياتي:_
اولاً:_النتائج
 أن الإرهاب هو الهاجس الذي تعيشهُ الدول وتتخوف منه دون أستثناء وخاصة بعد أنتشار التقنية الحديثة التي تسهل للعالم المتابعة لما يحدث من أعتداءات إرهابية على الهواء مباشرةً والآن الذي يحدث في العراق خير دليل على ما تقوم به المنظمات الإرهابية ضد الشعب العراقي بكافة طوائفها والعالم كلها تشاهد الأعمال المرعبة التي تقوم بها من قتل وتفجير المراقد وبيوت الله  والآثار الحضارية واغتصاب وتهجير قسري للناس.
	ومن خلال دراستنا هذه للأحكام الإجرائية للمحاكمة في الجرائم الإرهابية "دراسة مقارنة" والتي تمثلت في دراسة هذه الجريمة من كافة جوانبها الإجرائية قمنا بتقسيم هذا البحث الى ثلات فصول  تناولنا في الفصل الأول ماهية الإرهاب .وقمنا بتقسيمه إلى مبحثين  تناولنا في المبحث الأول  التطور التاريخي ومفهومه من خلال البحث في ظاهرة الإرهاب وأتضح لنا أن الإرهاب ليست ظاهرة معاصره وإنما لها جذور قديمة عرفته المجتمعات القديمة على أمتداد الأعتداءات الإرهابية وكان هدفها القتل أو تقييد الحريات بهدف سياسي لأنه لم تكن بهذا الخطورة الإجرامية التي نشهدها اليوم.
	وتناولنا في المبحث الثاني دراسة مفهوم الإرهاب وقد أوضحنا فيه تعريف الإرهاب وفقاً للمفاهيم المختلفة وموقف الفقه والتشريع في تحديدها . حيث تبين لنا أن هناك ثلاث اتجاهات في هذا الصدد الأول يعرف الجريمة الإرهابية وفقاً للخطر المصاحب لها. والثاني يعول في تعريفها على الأثر المترتب على الجريمة والمتمثل في الضرر الذي ينتج عنها.والثالث والأخير يعرفها بالنظر الى ماتثيره من رعب وخوف وهو الجوهر في تعريف الإرهاب . وقد توصلنا الى تعريف الارهاب بانه:_ الأستعمال المنظم للوسائل الأستثنائية للعنف ويكون هدفها أستهداف فرداً أو جماعة أو مؤسسات رسمية أو غير رسمية أو الأضرار بالممتلكات العامة أو الخاصة والاعتداء على الحضارة والتراث الديني والقومي والذهبي بغية  احداث خلل بالوضع الأمني وإدخال الرعب والخوف في نفوس الناس وإثارة الفوضى تحقيقاً لغايات إرهابية هو التمسك بالسلطة والأحتفاظ بها .
	ثم تناولنا القوانين الخاصة بالإرهاب في التشريع العراقي والمصري والفرنسي ، ودور الجامعة العربية في مكافحة الإرهاب في العراق.
	وفي الفصل الثاني تناولنا القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة بالجرائم الإرهابية أي الإجراءات السابقة على المحاكمة (قبل المحاكمة) وقد قمنا بتقسيم هذا الفصل إلى ثلاث مباحث . تناولنا في المحث الاول إجراءات الاستدلال بالنسبة للمتهمين في الجرائم الإرهابية من حيث إلاجراءات التحفظية وإجراءات القبض والتصرف مع المتهمين . وتناولنا في المبحث الثاني أثر قوانين الطوارئ على إجراءات الاستدلال .وتناولنا  في المبحث الثالث ألاحكام الإجرائية الخاصة في مرحلة التحقيق الأبتدائي وقد أوضحنا فيه إجراءات التحري وجمع الأدلة من حيث التفتيش والأستجواب ،وسلطات النيابة العامة في التحقيق المخول لها كقاضي تحقيق .وأيضاً خصوصية الدعوى الجنائية من حيث سرية التحقيق الأبتدائي وعدم التقادم في هذه الجرائم ، والضمانات الدستورية للمتهم في هذه المرحلة.
	اما في الفصل الثالث تناولنا فيه القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة بالمتهمين (مرحلة المحاكمة) وقد قمنا بتقسيم هذا الفصل إلى أربع مباحث  تناولنا في المبحث الأول  مبادئ أختصاص المحاكم الجنائية بالنظر في الجرائم الارهابية وقد توصلنا إلى أنه لم تكن هناك مشكلة  في الاختصاص القضائي الوطني ولكن المشكلة بدأت تثور بشان الجرائم المرتكبة ضد النظام الداخلي للدولة ويكون ذلك إذا ظهر في هذه الجرائم عنصر خارجي مثل جنسية الجاني أو المجني عليه أو مكان أرتكاب الفعل الإرهابي أو حدوث النتيجة.ثم بينا فيه الاختصاص المحلي و الشخصي و النوعي وذلك في حدود الاختصاص الداخلي.
	وتناولنا في المبحث الثاني إجراءات المحاكمة أمام الجهات القضائية سواء كان أمام محاكم القضاء العادي (القاضي الطبيعي) 
وتناولنا في المبحث الثالث محاكم القضاء العسكري بعد صدور قرار بقانون في 27/10/2014 اوضحاً فيها نشأت وتطور القضاء العسكري وتشيكيل هذا المحاكم بموجب قانون رقم 25 لسنة 1966 وتعديلاته واختصاصات هذا المحاكم بمحاكمة المدنيين امامها بموجب قانون الذي اصدره الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي احالة القضايا الارهاب الى القضاء العسكري ومدى مشروعية بموجب الدستور 2014 وموفق فقهاء الدستور والقضاة منها والانتقادات والتنازع الاختصاص بين القضاء العادي.
وتناولنا في الفصل الرابع الفصل الرابع :ضمانات المحاكمة  والقواعد الإجرائية المستمدة من الاتفاقيات الدولية حيثُ تناولنا في المبحث الاول ضمانات المحاكمة من حيث علانية الجلسات وشفوية المرافعة وتقييد المحكمة في حدود المحاكمة الجنائية وحضور الخصوم أثناء إجراءات المحاكمات.
	وأخيراً بحثنا في القواعد الإجرائية المستمدة من الاتفاقيات الدولية في مجال التعاون الدولي والأمني والقضائي وكيفية تسليم المجرمين من حيث الإجراءات والمحاكمة وفق الأتفاقيات الدولية.
ثالثا:_التوصيات:-
1.	ضرورة وضع تعريفا موحداً  للإرهاب لان عدم وجود تعريف شامل سوق يؤدي الى إعاقة الجهود الدولية لمكافحة هذه الجرائم من جهة  ويثير الالتباس بين الإرهاب والمقاومة المشروعة للاحتلال والدفاع المشروع عن النفس وحق الشعوب في تقرير مصيرها من جهة اخرى.
2.	ضرورة القضاء على الجهل والبطالة من قبل الدولة لأنهما يشكلان العامل الرئيسي لنمو المنظمات الإرهابية كما يستوجب نشر التهذيب الديني وإرشاد الأفراد فالدين يعمل على نصر الفضائل وتغليبها على الرذائل ، والإرشاد يعمل على أتخاذ التدابير الوقائية وعلى تعامل الأفراد مع الأجهزة الأمنية بالإبلاغ عن أماكن تجمع الإرهابيين أو أماكن تخزين أسلحتهم ولو أنه كان هناك تعاون بين الأجهزة الأمنية والشعب لما وصل العراق إلى ما عليه الآن.
3.	ضرورة أستقلال الدين عن الإرهاب ورفض أي محاولة من شانها ربط الدين بالإرهاب لأنهم يقومون باستخدام الدين لتبرير أعمالهم الإجرامية وأن الدين الإسلامي برئ منهم ، فالإرهاب لا يوجد ما يبرره كما أنه لا دين له ولا جنس ولا جنسية ولا محتوى جغرافي يحدده.وعليه يجب التشجيع على التسامح والتعايش السلمي بين جميع الأديان والطوائف والمذاهب وتعميق التفاهم المتبادل ونبذ أفكار الكراهية والتطرف .
4.	ضرورة الاهتمام من قبل المجتمع الدولي بطائفة الأقليات لان عدم مراعاة حقوقهم قد يكون دافعاً للجوء البعض منهم إلى القيام  بالعمليات الإرهابية ، لان طائفة المهجرين  المتمثلين بالأقليات هم المعرضين إلى الكراهية والعنصرية مما يدفعهم إلى ممارسة أعمال العنف والإرهاب وعلى الدول متعددة الطوائف والقوميات عدم التفرقة بينهم لأن هذه التفرقة تعمل على تشجيع ظاهرة الإرهاب ضد بعضهم البعض .
5.	ضرورة المشاركة في المعاهدات الدولية المنعقدة من أجل مكافحة الإرهاب والتصديق عليها بدون تحفظات من أجل تفعيل التعاون الدولي في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب .
6.	يتحتم على كل دولة ضبط حدودها لمنع دخول الأشخاص المشتبه فيهم وكذلك منع دخول الأشياء الذين لا يجوز قانونا  دخولهم إلى الدولة كالأسلحة والمخدرات ..... الخ .وهذا يؤدي إلى المحافظة على أمن الدولة داخلياً ومن ثم إعاقة العمليات الإرهابية (وخير مثال ذلك ما يحدث في مساعدة الإرهابيين من قبل تركيا والسماح لهم  ولأسلحتهم بالمرور على أرضها كما أنها تقوم بشراء النفط منهم وهذا يؤدي إلى تحسين الحالة الأقتصادية لديهم) كل هذه الأفعال تؤدي إلى زعزعت الأمن والسلم الدوليين.
7.	الرقابة على الأشخاص المشتبه بهم أو الصادر بحقهم مذكرة قبض من الإنتربول .
8.	ضرورة دعم وسائل الأعلام في التصدي لمخططات الإرهابيين وذلك لكشف الأعمال الإجرامية التي يقومون بها مع وضع إرشادات للتقارير الإعلامية والصحفية وهذا يساعد  في زيادة وعي الشعوب بمخاطر الإرهاب .
9.	 لزوم الأعتراف بالأحكام الأجنبية الصادرة بحق الإرهابيين في قضاء هذه المحاكم حيث أن هذا الأعتراف لا يشكل تنازلاً عن سيادة الدولة المعترفة وإنما هو نوع من أنواع التعاون الدولي في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب .
10.	ضرورة وضع التدابير الأحترازية في حالة أعتبار الفعل الإرهابي جريمة مستقلة لحماية النظام العام على أن تكون هذه التدابير مؤقتة لأن أستمرارها يخالف الحقوق والحريات التي قررها الدستور للأفراد وأقرها الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان.
11.	ترسيخ مبدأ المواطنة بين أفراد الشعب الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى أنحسار الجريمة ومن ثم القضاء على ظاهرة الإرهاب .
12.	القضاء على أوكار الإرهابيين وإغلاق مواقع شبكة المعلومات الإلكترونية التي تدعم الإرهاب .
13.	ضرورة تبادل الخبرات في المجال الأمني والعسكري والعلمي والتكنولوجي من أجل القضاء على هذه الجماعات الإرهابية .
14.	الأخذ  بنظر الأعتبار تحقيق  الموازنة بين حقوق وحريات الأفراد وبين إستقرار أمن البلاد وذلك عند تشريع قانون الإرهاب الجديد  .
15.	ضرورة أنشاء صندوق وطني لتعويض ضحايا الإرهاب الأبرياء ويتم تدبير موارده من واردات النفط ومن الغرامات المحكوم بها على المتهمين  في قضايا الإرهاب والمصادرات .
16.	وبما أن المشرع العراقي لم ينص في قانون العقوبات رقم 111لسنة 1969 على جريمة الإرهاب لذلك أوصي بتعديل المادة (20) بحيث تكون على النحو الآتي ("تقسيم الجرائم من حيث طبيعتها إلى جرائم إرهابية وسياسية وعادية).
17.	نقترح على المشرع العراقي إضافة مادة في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية في صحه الأجراءات التي تتم بدون مراعاة المادة (72و76) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي التى تبين أجراءات التفتيش،حيث  ذهب بعض الفقهاء الى البطلان النسبي في حالة عدم مراعاة الأحكام العامه وهذا الرأي الذي نويده وذهب البعض الاخر لم يكن له الراى الواضح بهذا الخصوص ،وعليه نطلب توضيحه بشكل دقيق حتى نضع حداً للخلافات الفقهية والتطبيقات القضائية المتضاربة.
18.	المشرع العراقي كان متسرعاً في صياغة قانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم 13 لسنة 2005 حيث جاءت عباراته ركيكة ولم يراعى فيها التدرج في العقوبات لذا نقترح إضافة المواد الآتية إلى القانون أعلاه  :-
المادة السادسة:- 
الإلتزام عند في الجرائم المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون بأتخاذ التدابير الأتي :-
أ – منع الإقامة في أماكن معين والإلتزام بالإقامة في منطقة معينه.
ب – منع التردد على أماكن معينه مع وضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة ،بعد أنقضاء عقوبته بشرط أن لا تقل مدة المراقبة عن ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات .
المادة السابعة:-
عدم سقوط الدعوى الجنائية المرفوعة عن جرائم الإرهاب بمضي المدة وكذلك لا تسقط الأحكام الصادرة بإدانة في هذا الجرائم .
المادة الثامنة :-
أ‌-	تفويض أعضاء الضبط القضائي مهمة القبض على المتهمين الذين تتوافر ضدهم دلائل بارتكابهم جرائم إرهابية ،على أن يتم عرض أمر القبض على قاضي التحقيق خلال يومين والذي يبت بتوقيفهم أو أطلاق سراحهم.
ب‌-	أبلاغ قاضي التحقيق بالإجراءات التي أتخذت حيث أن للقاضي الإبقاء على هذا الإجراءات كلها أو قسم منها .
المادة التاسعة :-
إعطاء السلطة لقاضي التحقيق في أطالة مدة توقيف المتهم الإرهابي بما لا يزيد على خمس عشرة يوماً في كل مره من أجل أتمام التحقيقات ولا يجوز أن تزيد هذه المدة في مجموعه على ثلاث أشهر حيثُ يتم بعد ذلك أحالة المتهم إلى المحكمة الجنائية أو أنه يتم الإفراج عنه وغلق الدعوى مؤقتاً أذا كانت الأدلة غير كافية لإحالته للمحاكمة.
المادة العاشرة :-
أعطاء السلطة لرجال الشرطة بتفتيش الأماكن التي يشتبه فيها وضبط ما فيها من أوراق وأسلحة أو الات أستخدمت في الجرائم الإرهابية ، وكذلك أعطاء السلطة لهم بتفتيش منزل المتهم وضبط أتصالاته مراقبتها وتسجيلها خلال مده يحددها قاضي التحقيق.
المادة الحادي عشر:-
لقاضي التحقيق ضبط الخطابات والرسائل والطرود لدى مكاتب البرق في الجرائم الإرهابية، وأن يأمر بمراقبة المحادثات السلكية واللاسلكية أو إجراء تسجيلات لأحاديث جرت من مكان خاص إذا كان في ذلك فائدة لإظهار الحقيقة في جناية أو جنحة. وأعطاء السلطة لرجال الشرطة ضبط الرسائل والمكالمات الهاتفية.
المادة الثانية عشر:-
أن يكون لقاضي التحقيق الأمر بالاطلاع أو الحصول على البيانات أو المعلومات التي تتعلق بالحسابات والودائع أو الخزائن أو الأمانات وفقاً للقانون الذي ينظم عمل البنوك من أجل كشف الجرائم الإرهابية التي تحدث في هذه البنوك.
المادة الثالثة عشر:-
العمل على أختصاص محاكم الأحداث بنظر في الإرهابية دون غيرها من المحاكم من أجل توفير الحماية لأحداث.
المادة الرابعة عشر:-
تطبيق أحكام قانون العقوبات رقم 111 لسنة 1969 وقانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية في كل ما لم يرد  بشأنه نص في هذا القانون.










قائمة المصادر والمراجع









قائمة المصادر والمراجع
المراجع العامة:-
1.	د. أحمد شوقي أبو خطوة ، دعوى إشكالات التنفيذ في الأحكام الجنائية - دراسة تحليلية في القانون المصري والفرنسي ، دار النهضة العربية، سنة 1987.
2.	د. أحمد شوقي عمر أبو خطوة ، المبادئ العامة في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، دار المغربي للطباعة ، سنة 2013 .
3.	د. جلال ثروت ، أصول الإجراءات الجنائية ، مؤسسة الثقافة الجامعية ، الإسكندرية ، سنة 2003.
4.	القاضي .جمال محمد مصطفى ، شرح قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ، مطبعة الزمان ، بغداد ، سنة2005م.
5.	د. حسن صادق المرصفاوي ، أصول الإجراءات الجنائية ، الطبعة الأولى.
6.	د .رؤوف عبيد ، مبادئ قانون الإجراءات الجنائية في القانون المصري ، دار الجيل للطباعة ، الطبعة 17 ، سنة 1979.
7.	د سعيد حسب الله عبد الله  ، شرح قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ، ط2 ، جامعة الموصل ، سنة 1998م.
8.	د. عبد الرءوف مهدي ، شرح القواعد العامة للإجراءات الجنائية ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ،سنة 2013.
9.	د. مأمون سلامة ، الإجراءات الجنائية في التشريع المصري ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، سنة 1992م.
10.	د . مصطفى الوجى ،حقوق الإنسان في الدعوى الجنائية ، مؤسسة نوفل ، بيروت ، الطبعة الأولى ، سنة 1989م.
11.	د . محمد زكي أبو عامر ، الإجراءات الجنائية ، دار المطبوعات الجامعية ، الإسكندرية ، سنة 1984م.
12.	  د .محمد زكي أبو عامر ، الإجراءات  ، الطبعة السابعة ، دار الجامعية الجديدة، الإسكندرية ، لسنة 2005م.
13.	لواء د. محمد عبد اللطيف فرج ،شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية في جمع الاستدلالات والتحقيق الابتدائى ،الطبعة الثالثة 2011م ، رقم إيداع 19478/2009م.
14.	د. محمد عيد الغريب ، مبادئ الإجراءات الجنائية ، دار الإيمان للطباعة ،  بدون سنة نشر.
15.	د. محمود مصطفى ، شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة سنة 1970م.
16.	د. محمود محمود مصطفى ،شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، مطبعة جامعة القاهرة والكتاب الجامعي ، ط 12 سنة 1988م.
17.	د. محمود نجيب حسني ، شرح قانون العفويات ، القسم الخاص ، دار النهضة العربية ، الطبعة الثالثة ، لسنة 1998م.
المراجع المتخصصة:-
1.	أحمد بن خميس بن سرور الشكيلي ،الإرهاب "دراسة مقارنة في السياسة الجنائية لمكافحة الإرهاب "مركز الغندور ،القاهرة ،سنة 2011.
2.	أحمد على محمد الأنوار ،القضاء العسكري والنظام الجرائي "دراسة مقارنة ،رسالة ماجستير ،جامعة القاهرة ،سنة 1995 .
3.	د. إبراهيم حامد طنطاوي ، الحبس الاحتياطي دراسة لنصوص التشريع المصري والفرنسي وبعض التشريعات العربية ، دار الفكر الجامعي ، الإسكندرية ، بدون سنة نشر.
4.	د . إبراهيم عيد نايل ، السياسة الجنائية في مواجهة الإرهاب بين القانون الفرنسي رقم 86 - 1020 لسنة 1986 والقانون المصري رقم 97 لسنة 1992 ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، سنة 1996م.
5.	د .إمام حسانين خليل ، نحو اتفاق دولي لتعريف الإرهاب الجرائم الإرهابية في التشريعات المقارنة ، الطبعة الأولى ، مركز الخليج للدراسات الإستراتجية ،سنة 2008.
6.	د. أحمد جلال عز الدين ، الإرهاب والعنف السياسي ، دار الحرية ، القاهرة ، سنة1986.
7.	د .أحمد  حسام طه تمام ، الجوانب الإجرائية في الجريمة الإرهابية دارسة مقارنة بالتشريع الفرنسي ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، سنة 2007م.
8.	د.أشرف توفيق شمس الدين، السياسة التشريعية لمكافحة الإرهاب ومدى اتفاقها مع أصول الشرعية الجنائية ، دار النهضة العربية ، لسنة2006.
9.	د . أحمد فتحي سرور ، المواجهة القانونية للإرهاب ، مركز الأهرام للترجمة والنشر - مؤسسه الأهرام ، الطبعة الثانية ، سنة 2008م.
10.	د . أحمد فتحي سرور ، المواجهة القانونية للإرهاب ، الطبعة الثانية ، بدون سنة نشر.
11.	أسامة محمد بدر ، المواجهة الإرهاب ـ دراسة في التشريع المصري المقارن ، سنة 2000 م.
12.	د.أسامة كمال دياب ،مدى الشرعية الجنائية في قانون الأحكام العسكرية ،رسالة دكتوراه ،جامعة عين الشمس ،سنة 2004،ص362.
13.	د.بكري يوسف بكري محمد ، محاكمة المدنيين أمام القضاء العسكري ومدى اتساقها مع المواثيق الدولية والشرعية الداخلية ،مكتبة الوفاء القانونية ، الاسكندرية،ط 1،سنة2013.
14.	الباحث. بختيار غفور حمد أمين ،تأثير قوانين الطوارئ في العراق على ضمانات المتهم في مرحلتي (التحري وجمع الأدلة) و(التحقيق الابتدائي) ، رسالة ماجستير ،جامعة صلاح الدين – أربيل ، كلية الحقوق ،سنة 2005م.
15.	د. حسن شريف. الإرهاب الدولي وانعكاساته على الشرق الأوسط ،الهيئة العامة للكتاب ، سنة 1997م.
16.	د . حسن طوالبه ، العنف والإرهاب من منظور الإسلام (مصر والجزائر نموذجاً) ، جدارا للكتاب العالمي ، عالم الكتب الحديث ، الأردن ، الطبعة الأولى ، 2005م.
17.	. خليفة كلندر عبد الله حسين ، ضمانات المتهم في مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي في القانون الإجراءات الجنائية - دراسة مقارنة ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، الطبعة الأول ، سنة 2002م.
18.	د . راستي الحاج ، الإرهاب في وجه المسالة الجزائية محليا ودوليا دراسة مقارنة ، منشورات زين الحقوقية ، الطبعة الأولى، لبنان ، سنة 2012م.
19.	رجب عبد المنعم متولي ، الإرهاب الدولي واختطاف الطائرات،الطبعة الثانية 2001/2002م.
20.	د. رجب عبد المنعم متولي ، حرب الإرهاب الدولي والشرعية الدولية في ضوء أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ومبادئ القانون الدولي العام دراسة نظرية تطبيقية على الأحداث الدولية الجارية ، دار النهضة العربية ،ط الثانية ،سنة 2005/2006¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬م.
21.	د .رفعت رشوان ، المسئولية الجنائية عن إساءة استعمال السلطة الشرطية في مجال الضبط القضائي دراسة مقارنة ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، لسنة 2012م.
22.	د. سامي الملا ، اعتراف المتهم  ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ،الطبعة الثالثة ،سنة 1986م.
23.	د. سعد صالح شكطي نجم الجبوري .الجريمة الإرهابية في القانون الجنائي "دراسة مقارنة في الأحكام الموضوعية"،دار الجامعة الجديدة،الإسكندرية .سنة النشر 2013.
24.	د. سليمان بن عبد الرحمن الحقيل ، حقوق الإنسان في الإسلام وتطبيقاتها ، ط1 ، مكتبة الملك فهد الوطنية الرياض ، سنة 2001م.
25.	سيرج كادربوني ، إرهاب الدولة ، النموذج الفرنسي ، الدار العالمية للطباعة والنشر ، بيروت ،ط1 سنة 1990ك.
26.	القاضي . عامر مرعي حسن الربيعي، جرائم الإرهاب في القانون الجنائي دراسة مقارنة، دار الكتب القانونية، دار شتات للنشر والبرمجيات .مصر، الإمارات .سنة النشر2010م.
27.	د. عبد الحكيم فوده ، انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية وسقوط عقوبتها ، منشاة المعارف ، الإسكندرية ، سنة 2005م.
28.	د. عبد الرحمن حسن علام ، ضمانات الحرية الفردية ضد القبض أو الحجز التحكيمي ، دار النهضة الشرق ، الزقازيق ، سنة 1988م.
29.	د .عبد الرحيم عبد الصادق شكر ، جرائم الإرهاب في القانون الجنائي المصري والمقارن ، دراسة موضوعية وإجرائية ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، الطبعة الأولى ، سنة 2012 م.
30.	د .عبد العزيز مخيمر عبد الهادي ، الإرهاب الدولي ، مركز توزيع الكتاب الجامعي ، كلية الحقوق- جامعة المنصورة ، بدون سنة النشر.
31.	د.عبد العزيز مخيمر عبد الهادي، الإرهاب الدولي مع دراسة للاتفاقيات الدولية والقرارات الصادرة من المنظمات الدولية، دار النهضة.القاهرة.سنة1986م.
32.	المستشار الدكتور. عبد الفتاح مراد، موسوعة شرح الإرهاب، بدون سنة النشر.
33.	د.عزيزة الشريف ، الإختصاص التشريعى في حالات الضرورة ، المؤتمر السنوي الثالث ، المواجهة التشريعية لظاهرة الإرهاب على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي ، مجلة البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية ، جامعة المنصورة كلية الحقوق ،عدد خاص.
34.	د.عصام عبد الفتاح السميع مطر، الجريمة الإرهابية ، دار الجامعة الجديدة ، الإسكندرية ، سنة 2005م.
35.	د.عصام عبد الفتاح عبد السميع مطر ، الجريمة الإرهابية ، دار الجامعة الجديدة ، الإسكندرية ، سنة 2008م.
36.	د.علاء الدين راشد ، المشكلة في تعريف الإرهاب ، دار النهضة العربية ، سنة 2006م.
37.	عميد . علاء الدين زكي ، جريمة الإرهاب - دراسة مقارنة ، دار الجامعة الجديدة ، الإسكندرية ، 2010م.
38.	د .علي عبد القادر القهوجي ، اختصاص محاكم أمن الدولة ، دار الجامعة الجديدة للنشر ، الإسكندرية ، سنة 2003م.
39.	عبد الكريم عبادي ، محاكمة المدنيين أمام المحاكم العسكرية ،رسالة دكتوراه ،جامعة المنصورة سنة 2008.
40.	د. علي كامل أحمد حسين ، النظرية العامة للبطلان في القبض والتفتيش ، رسالة دكتوراه ، كلية الحقوق ، جامعة القاهرة ، سنة 2007م.
41.	د.علي يوسف الشكرى ، الإرهاب الدولي في ظل النظام العالمي الجديد ، إيتراك للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع ، سنة 2007.
42.	المحامي . عمر سعيد الهويدي ، مكافحة جرائم الإرهاب في التشريعات الجزائية ، دراسة مقارنة ، دار وائل للنشر والتوزيع ، عمان ، الأردن ، الطبعة الأولى ، سنة 2011م.
43.	عمرو محمد حلمي ، اختصاص المحاكم العسكرية في أطار قانون القضاء العسكري رقم (16) لسنة 2007 وتعديلاته ، رساالة ماجستير ،جامعة القاهرة ،سنة 2012.
44.	  د.عوض محمد عوض ن المبادئ العامة في القانون الإجراءات الجنائية ،منشأة المعارف ، الإسكندرية ، سنة 2002م.
45.	. غنام محمد غنام ، مفاوضات الاعتراف بين المتهم والنيابة العامة في القانون الأمريكي ، دار النهضة العربية ،القاهرة ، سنة 2003م.
46.	الباحثة.  فتحية بن ناصر، الحد من الضمانات الإجرائية للمتهمين بالجرائم الإرهابية دراسة مقارنة ، دار الجامعة الجديدة الإسكندرية سنة النشر 2011.
47.	د.فيصل فراج المطيري، الجوانب الإجرائية لمكافحة الجريمة الإرهابية"دراسة مقارنة" ، رسالة دكتورة ، جامعة الإسكندرية ، كلية الحقوق ، سنة 2011م. 
48.	د. مجدي محب حافظ ، الحبس الاحتياطي في ضوء أحداث تعديلات قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بشأن الحبس الاحتياطي عام 1995 ، سنة 1995م.
49.	  د . مدحت رمضان ، جرائم الإرهاب في ضوء الأحكام الموضوعية والإجرائية للقانون الجنائي الدولي والداخلي ـ دراسة مقارنة ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، سنة 1995م.
50.	محمد المدني بوساق ، الإرهاب وأخطاره والعوامل المؤدية إلية وأساليب مكافحته ، جامعة نايف للعلوم الأمنية ، سنة 2004.
51.	د .محمد إبراهيم درويش ، المواجهة التشريعية لجرائم الإرهاب دراسة مقارنة ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، سنة 2010م.
52.	المستشار . محمد أنور عاشور ، الشرح الوافي لقانون الأحكام العسكرية ، دار الكتاب العربي ، القاهرة ، الطبعة الأول ، سنة 1967م.
53.	د .محمود خلف الجبوري ، القضاء الإداري ، الطبعة الأولى ، مكتبة الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع ، الأردن ، سنة 1998م.
54.	د .محمد عبد اللطيف عبد العال.  جريمة الإرهاب - دراسة مقارنة - دار النهضة العربية ، لسنة 1994م.
55.	د. محمد عزيز شكري، الإرهاب الدولي ، دراسة قانونية نافذة ، الناشر دار العلم للملايين ببيروت لبنان ،طبعة أولى.	
56.	د. محمد عيد الغريب ، المركز القانوني للنيابة العامة - دراسة مقارنة، رسالة دكتوراه مطبوعة، دار الفكر العربي ، القاهرة.
57.	د. محمد عيد الغريب ، مبدأ شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات وحدوده في القانون الوضعي والفقه الجنائي الإسلامي، درا النهضة العربية، القاهرة ،  بدون سنة نشر.
58.	د. محمد محمود سعيد ، قانون الأحكام العسكرية معلقاً عليه الجزء الأول ، الإجراءات ، لسنه 1987م.
59.	د. محمد مصطفي يونس, المسئولية الدولية عن الانتهاكات الجسيمة لحقوق الإنسان, دار النهضة العربية, القاهرة , 1994م.
60.	د. محمد مؤنس محب الدين ، الإرهاب في القانون الجنائي دراسة قانونية مقارنة على المستويين الوطني والدولي ، الناشر مكتبة الأنجلو المصرية ، القاهرة ، بدون سنة نشر.
61.	د. محمد هشام أبو الفتوح ، قضاء أمن الدولة طوارئ ،دراسة مقارنة ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ،سنة 1996م.
62.	د. محمود صالح العادلى ، الإرهاب والعقاب ، دار النهضة العربية ،القاهرة ، الطبعة الأولى ، سنة 1993م.
63.	د . محمود صالح العادلى ، السياسة الجنائية لدرء جرائم الإرهاب - دراسة مقارنه ، دار النهضة العربية ، الطبعة الثانية ، سنة 1997م.
64.	د .محمود صالح العادلى ، موسوعة القانون الجنائي للإرهاب ،الجزء الأول المواجهة الجنائية للإرهاب ، دار الفكر الجامعي ،سنة 2003.
65.	مصطفى كامل منيب ، فوانيين الطوارئ والأوامر العسكرية ،دار الفكر العربي ، القاهرة (د . ت).
66.	د. محمود محمود مصطفى ، الجرائم العسكرية في القانون المقارن ، الجزء الثاني ، قانون القضاء ، الطبعة الأولى ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، 1971 -1972م.
67.	  د.معـتز محي عبد الحميد ، الإرهاب وتجدد الفكر الأمني ، الطبعة الأولى ، دار زهران للنشر والتوزيع ، عمان ،سنة 2014م.
68.	رئيس النيابة ، معوض عبد التواب ، الحبس الاحتياطي، منشأة المعارف ،  الإسكندرية ، سنة 1987م. 
69.	د . منتصر سعيد حموده ، الإرهاب ، دار الفكر الجامعي  ، الطبعة الأولى، الإسكندرية ، سنة 2008م.
70.	د . موسى جميل القدسي الدويك ، الإرهاب والقانون الدولي دراسة للجرائم الإرهابية الإسرائيلية ، المرتكبة بحق الشعب الفلسطيني خلال إنتفاضة الأقصى ، جامعة القدس ، فلسطين ،2007م. 
71.	ميهوب يزيد ، مشكلة المعيارية في تعريف الإرهاب الدولي ، دار الفكر الجامعي ، ط الأولى ، سنه2011م.
72.	د. نبيل أحمد حلمي ، الإرهاب الدولي وفقا لقواعد القانون الدولي العام ،دار النهضة ، القاهرة ، سنة1988م.
73.	  د . نور الدين هنداوي، السياسية الجنائية للمشرع المصري في مواجهة جرائم الإرهاب ، دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ، سنة 1993م.
المؤتمرات والمجلات والبحوث العلمية:-
74.	إياد خلف محمد جويعد ،التدابير الوقائية من الإرهاب في التشريع العراقي والمواثيق الدولية ، القانون المقارن مجلة علمية محكمة ـ تصدرها جمعية القانون المقارن العراقية ، بغداد، العدد60 لسنة 2009م.
75.	أحمد إبراهيم محمود ، الإرهاب الجديد ، الشكل الرئيسي للصراع المسلح في الساحة الدولية ،مجلة السياسة الدولية ، العدد137 ، السنة الثامنة والثلاثون ،يناير2002م. 
76.	د. رؤوف عبيد ، القضاء الجنائي عند الفراعنة ،المجلة الجنائية القومية، ع3، مجلد 1 ، 1958م.
77.	القاضي . زهير كاظم عبود ، بحث موجز بعنوان "التحقيق التحقيق الأبتدائي" ، الأكاديمية العربية المفتوح ، الدنمارك ،2007م.
78.	اللواء . سعيد محمد هاشم ، السمات الخاصة الأحكام العسكرية ، مجلة القضاء العسكري ، العدد الأول ، سنة 1987م.
79.	د. شيماء عبد الغني عطا لله ، ضمانات حقوق الإنسان في مواجهة قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب ، بحث مقدم إلى مجلة البحوث القانونية و الاقتصادية , كلية الحقوق ، جامعة المنصورة ، عدد خاص ، الجزء الثاني ، سنة 2012م.
80.	الفريق د. عباس أبو شامة  عبد المحمود ، مكافحة الإرهاب ، بحث مقدم إلى ملخصات إصدارات الجامعة في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب ، أكاديمية نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية ، سنة 2014م.
81.	د. عبد الرحيم صدقي , حدود حق اللجوء السياسي و تسليم مرتكبي جرائم الإرهاب , بحث مقدم إلى المؤتمر العلمي السنوي الثالث , لكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة ,حول المواجهة التشريعية لظاهرة الإرهاب على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي المنعقد بالقاهرة من 21- 22 أبريل 1998م.
82.	د.عبد العظيم مرسي وزير ، المبادئ العامة لتسليم المجرمين في ضوء المجهودات الفقهية و المعاهدات الدولية ، بحث مقدم إلى المؤتمر العلمي الثالث بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة ، حول المواجهة التشريعية لظاهرة الإرهاب على صعيدين الوطني و الدولي المنعقد بالقاهرة من  21-22 أبريل سنة 1998م.
83.	عبد الله الأشعل ،((تطور الجهود القانونية لمكافحة الإرهاب )) ،مجلة السياسة الدولية ،عدد149،يوليو 2002م.
84.	د. علي بن فائز الجحني ،التعاون العربي في مكافحة الإرهاب الإتفاقية العربية في مكافحة الإرهاب،بحث مقدم على ندوة مكافحة الإرهاب ، أكاديمية نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية ، رياض ، سنة 2014م.
85.	عوض محمد عوض ، سلطة التصديق في قانون الطوارئ ومدى دستورية النصوص التي تقررها ، مؤتمر حق الإنسان في اللجوء إلى القضاء ، هو بحث مقدم ضمن أعمال المؤتمر ، الإسكندرية في 2/5/1990م.
86.	د. غنام محمد غنام: دور البصمة الوراثية فى الإثبات ، دراسة مقدمة إلى مؤتمر الهندسة الوراثية بين الشريعة والقانون الذى عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات 5-7 مايو سنة 2002 ، مج2 .
87.	د.  محمد سامي الشوا ، التعاون الدولي والإقليمي في مواجهة الإرهاب ، بحث مقدم إلى مؤتمر العلمي السنوي الثالث بكلية الحقوق ، جامعة المنصورة ، عدد خاص حول المواجهة التشريعية لظاهرة الإرهاب على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي ، المنعقد في القاهرة 21 - 22 أبريل 1998م.
88.	اللواء د. محمد فتحي عبد ، تلخيص د. طه بن عثمان الفرار ، الأساليب و الوسائل التقنية التي يستخدمها الإرهابيون و طرق التصدي لها و مكافحتها ، بحث مقدم إلى مكافحة الإرهاب ملخصات إصدارات الجامعة ، أكاديمية  نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية ، سنة 2014م.
89.	د.محمد فتحي عبد، إسهام المؤسسات و الهيئات الدولية في التصدي للإرهاب ,بحث مقدم على ندوة الإرهاب و العولمة ،جامعة نايف للعلوم الأمنية ، الرياض ، سنة 2002م.
90.	محمد محمد الدين بركات ، أختصاص القضاء العسكري بنظر جرائم الإرهاب ، مجلة القضاء العسكري ع 8 ديسمبر 1994م.
91.	د. محمد معروف عبد الله ،أثر الباعث في قيام جريمتي الإرهاب والسياسية ، محاضرات غير منشورة ألقيت على طلاب الدكتورة ،كلية القانون ، جامعة كوية ،للسنة الدراسية 4004-2005م.
92.	د . محمد عيد الغريب ، التعاون الدولى والإقليمي في مواجهه الإرهاب ، بحث مقدم إلى المؤتمر العلمي السنوي الثالث ، بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة ، حول المواجهة التشريعية لظاهرة الإرهاب على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي ، المنعقد في القاهرة 21 - 22 ابريل 1998م.
93.	د . محمود عصفور ، استقلال السلطة القضائية ، مجلة القضاء ، العدد الثالث ، السنة الأولى ، يوليو 1968م.
94.	مؤتمر بغداد الدولي الأول لمكافحة الإرهاب 12-13 أذار2014م.
95.	د. نبيل أحمد حلمى ،التحديد القانوني لجريمة الإرهاب الدولي ،المؤتمر العلمي السنوي الثالث ،المواجهة التشريعية لظاهرة الإرهاب على الصعيد الوطني والدولي ، مجلة البحوث القانونية والإقتصادية ،جامعة المنصورة ،كلية الحقوق ،عدد خاص ،القاهرة 21-22 ابريل 1998م.
96.	د. نجاتي سيد أحمد سند ، التعاون الدولي في مكافحة الإرهاب ، بحث مقدم ندوة مكافحة الإرهاب ، أكاديمية نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية ، الطبعة الأولى ، سنة 2014م.
97.	د. نور الدين هنداوي ،السياسة التشريعية وجرائم الإرهاب ،المؤتمر العلمي السنوي الثالث ،المواجهة التشريعية لظاهرة الإرهاب على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي ،مجلة البحوث القانونية والإقتصادية ،جامعة المنصورة ،كلية الحقوق ،عدد خاص ،القاهرة 21-22 ابريل 1998م.
الرسائل. الدكتوراه والماجستير:-
98.	د. إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم محمد ، النظرية العامة لتفتيش المساكن في القانون الإجراءات ، دراسة مقارنة ، رسالة دكتوراه ، كلية الحقوق ، جامعة القاهرة ،سنة 2005م.
99.	الباحث. إبراهيم محمد جاسم الجلاف الزعابي ،المواجهة التشريعية للإرهاب في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة وفقا للمرسوم بقانون اتحادي رقم (1) لسنة2004م ، رسالة ماجستير ، جامعة القاهرة ، كلية الحقوق ، سنة 2009م.
100.	  د.إمام حسانين خليل عطا الله ، الإرهاب والبنيان القانوني للجريمة "دراسة مقارنة" ، رسالة دكتورة ، جامعة القاهرة ، كلية الحقوق ، سنة 2000م.
101.	د. أحمد عبد العظيم  مصطفى المصري ، المواجهة التشريعية لجرائم الإرهاب في التشريع المصري والقانون المصري، رسالة دكتوراه ، كلية الحقوق ، جامعة القاهرة ، سنة 2003م.
102.	د.أحمد محمد أحمد أبو مصطفى ،الإرهاب ومواجهته جنائيا،رسالة دكتوراه،جامعة القاهرة، كلية الحقوق ، سنة 2007م.
103.	د. أردلان نور الدين محمود، المسئولية الجزائية لرئيس الدولة في التشريعات الداخلية (دراسة مقارنة) , رسالة دكتوراه ، كلية القانون والسياسة ، جامعة صلاح الدين ، أربيل ، 2012.
104.	د.حسن بشيت خوين، ضمانات المتهم في الدعوى الجزائية خلال مرحلة التحقيق الإبتدائي، رسالة دكتوراه ،كلية القانون واسياسة ، جامعة بغداد، سنة1983.
105.	الباحث . حسن حماده حميد الحماد ، العلانية في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي ،دراسة مقارنه، رسالة ماجستير ، كلية القانون ، جامعة بابل.
106.	راجع د.زكريا محمد عبد الحميد محفوظ ، حالة الطوارئ في القانون المقارن وفي التشريع الجمهورية العربية المتحدة، رسالة ، دكتوراه ، جامعة الإسكندرية ، سنة 1966م.
107.	د.سعد صالح شكطى نجم الجبوري، الجرائم الإرهابية في القانون الجنائي"دراسة مقارنة في الأحكام الموضوعية، رسالة دكتوراه ، جامعة الموصل ، كلية القانون ، سنة 2006م.
108.	.د.سعيد علي سعيد النقبي ، المواجهة الجنائية للإرهاب في ضوء الأحكام الموضوعية والإجرائية للقانون الدولي والداخلي دراسة مقارنة ، رسالة دكتورة ، جامعة القاهرة ، كلية الحقوق ، سنة 2009م.
109.	د.  سعيد محمد غانم العويم ، المواجهة التشريعية والجنائية الإرهابية دراسة مقارنة ، رسالة دكتوراه ، جامعة المنصورة ، كلية الحقوق ،سنة 2009م.
110.	د. صباح عبد الرحمن عبد الله الغيض، السياسة الجنائية لمواجهة الجرائم الإرهابية دراسة مقارنة في القانون الوطني والدولي ، رسالة دكتوراه ، جامعة عين شمس ، كلية الحقوق ، سنة 2009م.
111.	د. طارق محمد نور تهلك ، المواجهة التشريعية للجرائم الإرهابية ، رسالة دكتوراه ،جامعة القاهرة،كلية الحقوق ،سنة2007م.
112.	د. عبد الحميد عبد الخالق علي أحمد،جريمة الإرهاب الدولي النظرية العامة لجريمة الإرهاب - أهم صورها - المعالجة القانونية لمكافحتها ، رسالة دكتوراه ، جامعة القاهرة ، كلية الحقوق ، سنة 2005م.
113.	د. عبد الرحيم عبد الصادق عزب شكر ، الإرهاب في القانون المصري والمقارن ،رسالة دكتوراه ،جامعة القاهرة ،كلية الحقوق ،سنة 2012م.
114.	د. علاء محمد الصاوي ، حق المتهم في محاكمة عادلة ، رسالة دكتوراه ، كلية الحقوق ، جامعة القاهرة ، سنة 2003م.
115.	د.علي محمد عامر العجيمي ، الإرهاب في القانون الجنائي دراسة مقارنة ، رسالة دكتوراه ، جامعة طنطا ، كلية الحقوق ، سنة 2009م.
116.	الباحثة. كويستان أحمد إمام حسن ، المسؤولية الجنائية عن التحريض على الإرهاب (دراسة تحليلية مقارنة) ، رسالة ماجستير ، جامعة السليمانية ، كلية القانون والسياسة ، سنة 2008م.
117.	الباحث. لافي سعد منير البقيمي ، العنف وأثره على الإجراءات الجنائية في الجريمة الإرهابية ، رسالة ماجستير ، كلية الحقوق ،جامعة القاهرة ، سنة 2007م.
118.	الباحث. ليث كاظم عبود الخفى ، السياسة الجنائية في مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون العراقي والقانون المقارن ، رسالة ماجستير ، كلية الحقوق ، جامعة المنصورة ، سنة 2013م.
119.	د .محمود عبد ربه القبلاوي ، التكييف في المواد الجنائية ، رسالة دكتوراه ، كلية الحقوق ، جامعة طنطا ، سنة2000م.
120.	الباحث . مصطفى عبد المنعم معوض عبد التواب ، المواجهة الجنائية للجرائم الإرهاب في التشريع المصري دراسة مقارنة ، رسالة ماجستير ، كلية الحقوق جامعة الحلوان ، سنة 2014م.
121.	د. هيثم عبد السلام محمد، الإرهاب في ضوء الفقه الإسلامي ، رسالة دكتوراه ، كلية الفقه وأصوله ، جامعة صدام للعلوم الإسلامية ، النهرين حالياٌ ، غير منشور،2000م.


القوانين والدساتير والأتفاقيات:-
122.	الإتفاقية الأوربية.
123.	الإتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب.
124.	الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان لسنة 1948م.
125.	الدستور المصري الصادر 1971م المعطل.
126.	الدستور المصري لسنة 2012م المعطل.
127.	الدستور المصري لسنة 2014م.
128.	الدستور جمهورية العراق 2005م.
129.	الدستور العماني.
130.	العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية و السياسية الصادرة عن الأمم المتحدة سنة 1966م.
131.	المحكمة الجنائية في العراق تم إنشاءها بموجب الأمر المرقم 13 المنشور في الجريدة الرسمية الوقائع العراقية العدد 3978 الصادر في أغسطس 2003م والمحكمة تتكون الآن خمس عشرة حياة (دائرة) خمس منها في بغداد وعشرة في الباقي محافظات العراق.
132.	الوثيقة رقم 2005 / 31 N , الصادرة عن فريق الإنتربول الاستشاري للشؤون الإستراتيجية 22 تموز /يوليو 2005م.
133.	إتفاقية جنيف 1973م.
134.	إتفاقية واشنطن .
135.	أمر الدفاع عن السلامة الوطنية (69) - تشريعات وقوانين 1960 إلى 2006م القوانين والتشريعات العراقية .                       
136.	أمر سلطة الأئتلاف رقم 13 الصادر في 22/ 4/2004م ينظر إلى المادة الثانية الفقرة الثانية .
137.	قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسي.
138.	قانون الطفل رقم 12 لسنة 1996م في القانون المصري.
139.	قانون الأحكام العسكرية المصري رقم 25لسنة1966.
140.	قانون القضاء العسكري رقم 16 لسنة 2007 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الأحكام العسكري الصادر بالقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1966.
141.	قانون العفو رقم 19 لسنة 2008م منشور في جريدة الوقائع العراقية العدد 4065 مارس /2008م.
142.	قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 111 لسنة 1969ك مؤشر فيه جميع التعديلات النافذة في إقليم كوردستان العراق ،إعداد القاضي سردار عزيز خوشناو ،إقليم كوردستان ،الطبعة الثانية ،أربيل ، سنة 2010م.
143.	قانون المصارف في العراق رقم 94 لسنة 2004م.
144.	قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم 23 لسنة 1971م مؤشر فيه جميع التعديلات النافذة في إقليم كوردستان العراق.
145.	قانون رعاية الأحداث رقم 76 لسنة 1983ك والأمر المنشور في الجريدة الرسمية " الوقائع العراقية" العدد 3978 في 17 أغسطس 2003م.
146.	قانون رقم (7) لسنة 2012م قانون تمديد العمل بقانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم (3) لسنة 2006م في إقليم كوردستان –العراق.
147.	قانون رقم 50 لسنة 1982 عدل بعض أحكام قانون الطوارئ مصر المرقم 162 لسنة 1958، المنشور في الجريدة الرسمية العدد 25 مكرر في 28 يوليو 1982 .
148.	قانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 لإنشاء محكمة أمن الدولة المصري.
149.	قانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003م المصري .
150.	قانون رقم 97 لسنة 1992 المصري
151.	قانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم 13 لسنة 2005م ، العراقي. 
152.	قرار مجلس الأمن 1368 في  12/11/2001م.
153.	قرار مجلس الأمن المرقم 1373في 28/9/2001م.
154.	قرار مجلس الأمن المرقم1377في 12/11/2001م.
155.	قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 1456 /2003م.
156.	معاهدة منظمة المؤتمر وزراء الإسلامي لمكافحة الإرهاب الدولي المنعقد في أوغادوغو سنة 1999م.
157.	مؤتمر بغداد الدولي الأول لمكافحة الإرهاب 12ــ13 أذار2014.
158.	مضبطة مجلس الشعب الجلسة 103 في 16/7/1992.
159.	وزير العدل السابق تأييداً لهذا السلطات الإستثنائية مضبطة الجلسة 103 والمنعقدة في 16 يوليو 1992م.
160.	د. عزت مصطفى الدسوقي ، المذكرة الايضاحية للقانون الأحكام العسكرية رقم (25) لسنة 1966 ،موسوعة شرح قانون الأحكام العسكريه ،دار محمود للنشر، سنة 1997 .
المراجع الإنكليزية:-
161.	A.Soltile,” Le Terrorisme International”,Recueil des Courts de I Academi de Droit International ,vol 65 ,1983.
162.	Bernard Bourloc: Le Terrorisme ,in Problemes Actuels de science Criminelle , Universite de Droit , deconomie et des Sciencesd Aix- Marseille , 1989.
163.	Clive Walker , The prevention of terrorism in British Law , Second edition , Manchester University Press , U.K., 1992.
164.	Eric Morris and Alan Hoe, Terrorism: threat and response, London, the Macmillan press L T D,1997.
165.	Oxford Universal Dictionary, Compiled by Joyce M .Hawkins ,Oxford University press ,Oxford ,1981,.                                                                                     
166.	PLANTEY, Reponses europeennes au terrorisme  international, Rev. sc. Crim , 1983,.
167.	Yonah Alexander, and others , Contros of  Terrorism, Intentional Documents, Crane Russak, New York ,1979.

المواقع الالكترونية:-
168.	Http//www.hecourt.gov.eg/elmglacourt/mkala_drashraf.html.
169.	النشرة الإعلامية الصادرة عن الإنتربول برقم :COM/FS/2008-08/TE-01    المتواجد في الموقع على الإنترنت HTTP://WWW.UN.org./Arabic/Terrorism/cttasksorce.shtml 
اللقاءات التلفزيونية والجرائدة
170.	 لقاء شيخ الازهر احمد الطيب .في قناة سكاي نيوز عربية في 16 مارس 2014م.
171.	جريدة أكتوبر ،السنة التاسعه والثلاثون ،العدد 1984،2نوفمبر 2014م.
172.	الجريدة الرسمية العدد 43 في 27/10/2014.
173.	جريدة التحرير ،2/11/2014.
174.	جريدة العرب ،28/10/2014.
175.	جريدة الشروق ،8 نوفمبر2014.
176.	جريدة إرم newem erem في 8/11/2014.
177.	جريدة التحرير ،في 29/10/2014







الفهرست

الفهرست

الموضوع	الصفحة
المقدمة	1-5
الفصل الاول: ماهية الإرهاب	7
المبحث الأول :التطور التاريخي للجريمة الإرهابية	8-9
المطلب الأول :الإرهاب في العصور القديمة	10
الفرع الأول :العصر الفرعوني	10-11
الفرع الثاني :في بلاد الرافدين	12
الفرع الثالث: العصر الروماني	12-14
المطلب الثاني : الإرهاب في العصور الوسطى	15
الفرع الاول : الإرهاب في العصر الكنسي	15-17
الفرع الثاني :الإرهاب العصر الأسلامي	17-19
المطلب الثالث:الإرهاب في العصور الحديثة	20
الفرع الأول: الإرهاب قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية 	21-25
الفرع الثاني : الإرهاب بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية	25-27
الفرع الثالث: الإرهاب بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر 2001	27-29
المبحث الثاني : مفهوم الإرهاب 	31
المطلب الأول: القوانين الخاصة بالإرهاب في العراق والمصري والفرنسي	32
الفرع الأول:الإرهاب في التشريع العراقي 	32-41
الفرع الثاني:الإرهاب في التشريع المصري	42-45
الفرع الثالث: التشريع الفرنسي	46-47
المطلب الثاني: مناهضة الإرهاب في اطار جامعة الدول العربية(الاتفاقية العربية لمناهضة الإرهاب) 	48-52
المطلب الثالث:خصوصية الدول لمكافحة الإرهاب في العراق في اطار الأتفاقية العربية المناهضة الإرهاب	53-58
الفصل الثاني:القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة بالجرائم الإرهابية"قبل المحاكمة"	61-62
المبحث الأول :مرحلة جمع الاستدلال للمتهمين في الجرائم الارهابية	63
المطلب الأول:الإجراءات التحفظية	64-67
المطلب الثاني: إجراءات القبض 	68
الفرع الأول:الوضع في التشريع المصري	68-70
الفرع الثاني: الوضع في التشريع العراقي	70-74
المطلب الثالث: إجراءات التصرف مع المتهمين	75-78
المبحث الثاني: القوانين في حالة الطوارئ على الإرجراءات مرحلة الاستدلال ضد الجرائم الإرهابية 	79-81
المطلب الأول:في القانون المصري	82-85
المطلب الثاني:في القانون العراقي	86
المبحث الثالث  : أحكام الإجرائية الخاصة في مرحلة التحقيق بشأن الجرائم الارهابية	87-88
المطلب الاول : إجراءات مرحلة التحري وجمع الأدلة الخاصة بالجرائم الإرهابية 	89-90
الفرع الأول:التفتيش وأحكامه	90-94
الفرع الثاني:الاستجواب بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية	95-103
الفرع الثالث: أثر البطلان في الإجراءات التحقيق الابتدائي في القانون العراقي والفرنسي في الجرائم الإرهابية	103-107
المطلب الثاني : سلطات النيابة العامة في التحقيق بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية ومواجهتها	108
الفرع الأول: السلطات استثنائية للنيابة العامة المواجهة الجرائم الإرهابية.	109-116
الفرع الثاني: سلطات للنيابة العامة كقاضي تحقيق في الجرائم الإرهابية	116-121
 الفرع الثالث: السلطات الاستثنائية للنيابة العامة في مجال التفتيش في الجرائم الإرهابية	122-126
المطلب الثالث: خصوصية الدعوى الجنائية بشأن الجرائم الارهابية .	127
الفرع الأول:سرية التحقيق الابتدائي	127-129
الفرع الثاني: التقادم	129-131
المبحث الرابع : ضمانات مرحلة التحقيق في الجرائم الارهابية	132
المطلب الأول: إجراءات مساعدة لمكافحة ظاهرة الإرهاب 	133
الفرع الأول :منع من السفر	133-134
الفرع الثاني : التصوير والمراقبة الالكترونية	134-135
الفرع الثالث : أخذ عينه من البصمة الوراثية للمتهم وتحليلها والأحتفاظ بها	135-137
الفرع الرابع : التحفظ على الأموال في الجرائم الإرهاب	137-138
الفرع الخامس: التحري في المعلومات الالكترونية المخزونه	138-139
المطلب الثاني :معوقات مرحلة التحقيق بشان الجرائم الارهابية	140
الفرع الأول: الأساليب التقليدية"الروتين"	140-141
الفرع الثاني: المخبر السري	141-143
الفرع الثالث: المحامي المنتدب	143
الفرع الرابع :التطور التقني في البحث بالجرائم الإرهابية	144-146
المطلب الثالث:الضمانات الدستورية للمتهم الإرهابي في مرحلة التحقيق	147-149
الفصل الثالث:القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة بالمتهمين في الجرائم الإرهابية (مرحلة المحاكمة).	151


المبحث الأول :قواعد أختصاص القضاء العراقي بشأن الجرائم الارهابية	152
المطلب الأول: قواعد اختصاص المحاكم الجنائية في النظر في جرائم الإرهاب	153
الفرع الأول: الاختصاص المحلي (المكاني).	153-155
الفرع الثاني: الاختصاص الشخصي	155-156
المطلب الثاني: إجراءات المحاكمة أمام القضاء بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية في القانون العراقي	157
الفرع الأول: إجراءات محاكمة الأحداث بجرائم الإرهاب 	157-159
الفرع الثاني: إجراءات محكمة الجنايات بشأن جرائم الإرهاب	160-163
المبحث الثاني : القضاء العسكري وأختصاصه في الجرائم الإرهابية"مصر"	164
المطلب الاول:نشأة وتطور قوانيين المتعلقة  بالقضاء العسكري في مصر	165-170
المطلب الثاني:مدى اختصاص القضاء العسكري بنظر الى جرائم الإرهاب	171-175
المطلب الثالث:مدى مشروعية احالة قضايا الإرهاب للقضاء العسكري بموجب دستور 2014	176-180
الفرع الأول:القضاء العسكري وسرعة الفصل في المحاكمة	180-183
الفرع الثاني:قواعد تنازع الاختصاص بين القضاء العادي والعسكري	183-184
الفصل الرابع:ضمانات المحاكمة  والقواعد الإجرائية المستمدة من الاتفاقيات الدولية	185
المبحث الاول :ضمانات المحاكمة بشأن الجرائم الارهابية	186-187
المطلب الاول : مبدأ علانيه وشفوية المرافعه عند المحاكمة 	188
الفرع الاول : مبدأ علانية الجلسات	188-189
الفرع الثاني:مبدأ شفوية المرافعات 	189-190
الفرع الثالث:تدوين التحقيق النهائي في جلسات محاكمات جرائم الإرهاب	191-192
المطلب الثاني: تقيد المحكمة في حدود المحكمة الجنائية (جرائم الارهاب(	193-195
المطلب الثالث : حضور الخصوم أثناء إجراء المحاكمات (المواجهه بين الخصوم)	196
الفرع الأول : مبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم	196-197
الفرع الثاني:الاستعانة بمحام في الجرائم الإرهابية	197-198
المبحث الثاني :القواعد الاجرائية المستمده من الاتفاقيات الدولية	199
المطلب الاول : قواعد التعاون الدولي و الأمني و القضائي ضد جرائم الاهاب	200
الفرع الأول:التعاون الشرطي ضد الجرائم الإرهابية	200-203
الفرع الثاني:التعاون القضائي بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية	203-207
المطلب الثاني : قواعد تسليم الارهابيين او محاكمتهم وفق أحكام الاتفاقات دولية	208
الفرع الأول: التعاون في مجال تسليم المجرمين الإرهابيين	209-212
الفرع الثاني: التعاون الدولي في مجال المحاكمة والعقاب بشأن الجرائم الإرهابية	213-215
الخاتمة	117-226
قائمة المراجع	228-252
الفهرست	253-262


إعداد
محمود مراد إبراهيم 

رسالة ماجستير - كلية الحقوق - جامعة المنصورة

----------


## اياد هيثم

موضوع وافي وكامل

----------


## margoadel

ممتاز اوووووووووووي

----------


## Ahmad88

جميل اخي الفاضل  :Tulips:

----------

